#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-07-16
<tgm4883_laptop> blind
<aesthetic> hi there
<aesthetic> just trying to get mythbuntu but the mirrors are amazingly slow for me
<aesthetic> does anyone have a link to any other ones?
<aesthetic> im in .au
<Daviey> aesthetic: you've tried the torrent, http://mirror.polorix.net/Mythbuntu/mythbuntu-7.10~070702-i386.iso & http://www.mythbuntu.org/files/iso/mythbuntu-7.10~070702-i386.iso
<aesthetic> i tried all three :/
<aesthetic> im having a little bit of success off the third mirror
<aesthetic> it timed out at 50% earlier
<aesthetic> but ill see how it goes
<aesthetic> i was hoping you had a mirror not listed on mythbuntu.org ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #119075 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "Root password policy for mysql" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119075
<laga> http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/dev/279368#279368
* laga makes a mental note to give the link posted above to superm1
<DaveMorris> the themes can still be done via a deb though
<DaveMorris> as some people might not have their box connected to the net
<laga> yup
<superm1> morning guys
<Kenzu> hmm... morning... naa
<Kenzu> ;-)
<Kenzu> not in danmark
<Kenzu> denmark
<superm1> hehe
<superm1> well its actually almost noon now here too, but i've been driving all morning and just got into work
<Kenzu> her it 6.51 in the afternoon
<rogue780> hey superm1, top o' da noon too ya
<laga> morning superm1. here's some details on theme handling in 0.21: http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/dev/279368#279368
<superm1> laga, interesting
<superm1> so we should blow away the mythtv-themes package?
<laga> 16:24 < DaveMorris> the themes can still be done via a deb though
<laga> 16:24 < DaveMorris> as some people might not have their box connected to the net
<laga> i wonder if such a theme-downloader would be able to perform system-wide installs
<superm1> could you poke around?
<superm1> and find out
<laga> sure
<superm1> DaveMorris, Daviey you here?
<DaveMorris> yep
<DaveMorris> superm1:
<DaveMorris> you rang
<superm1> hey DaveMorris .  wanted to ping you regarding docs stuff
<superm1> the installer is pretty much feature complete once i do the next build
<DaveMorris> I'm doing more of them weds evening, and I'll commit the changes I've made then
<DaveMorris> you finished adding new features yet?
<superm1> yea
<superm1> lirc should be the last of it
<superm1> if anything, the theme stuff might be taking out depending on what laga finds out
<superm1> but nothing more is planned to be added to it directly
<DaveMorris> thats for .21 though
<DaveMorris> ;)
<superm1> my work is more focused to the autostart package, i coded together a lot of python last week for it, and wrote an initial gui this weekend
<DaveMorris> I'll also write an article for fullcirclemagazine for the release of mythbuntu in october
<laga> 19:09 < laga> hey gbee, i just saw your posting regarding a theme downloader for 0.21. is anyone already working on this? i'm wondering how if it'd handle system-wide installs of themes
<superm1> very good
<laga> 19:11 < gbee> laga: no-one is working on it yet, I added the themeinfo.xml files in support of it, but currently it's just a rough plan for the future
<laga> 19:13 < gbee> I'm not sure how system wide installs would work either, but that probably won't be an issue for most people who only use mythtv under a single user
<superm1> laga, if you can add some comments to gbee, hopefully it will work via both
<superm1> so that theme packages can be done for the interested
<DaveMorris> laga also mention people who have an 'offline' as in the internet sense system
<superm1> indeed
<superm1> laga, what ended up being the situation with the trunk packages?
<superm1> get everything merged together?
<Kenz1> how do I set up wireless on mythbuntu? no network-manager
<superm1> Kenz1, Haven't considered that yet
<superm1> there is a command line way to do things
<superm1> i guess it depends on how common the case of having a wireless myth box comes up?
<superm1> i would expect not often - but don't really know
<Kenz1> As the wireless network gets better I think i'am not the only one
<Kenz1> Pre-n
<Kenz1> I know how to use iwconfig but not how to save my settings
<Kenz1> something with /etc/network/interfaces
<superm1> yes it's /etc/network/interfaces
<superm1> do a 'man interfaces'
<superm1> for more info
<superm1> i guess my worry with network manager was added bloat, but perhaps it is worthwhile.
<superm1> it appears to use no more than 500k ram for the daemons and 1.4mb ram for the user space applet
<ubotu> New bug: #126423 in mythtv (multiverse) "Mythtv "Error encountered displaying video" on DVB-T program change" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126423
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-07-17
<bigcats_fl> vnc config question?  is there /etc file, or under X11??
<superm1> hi bigcats_fl
<superm1> which config file do you mean?
<superm1> to turn on VNC for the X session?
<laga> superm1: no, trunk packages are not fully merged yet. i'm still haing trouble with debconf stuff but i haven't investigated further yet.
<laga> gotta go now :)
<superm1> laga, alright
<foxxbuntu> superm1, hows portland?
<foxbuntu> superm1, you there?
<foxbuntu> superm1, ...here now?
<foxbuntu> hey superm1_
<superm1_> hi foxbuntu
<foxbuntu> hows the coast?
<superm1_> coast?
<superm1_> I'm not there yet
<foxbuntu> Oh, I thought you were flying out there friday
<superm1_> I am
<superm1_> its not friday yet
<foxbuntu> this friday
<foxbuntu> I thought it was last friday
<superm1_> Nope
<foxbuntu> k
<foxbuntu> hey
<foxbuntu> does Xgl have its own package or do i have to do some crazy crap to get it to work
<superm1_> imo it's not worth the effort to do things with Xgl
<superm1_> because too much other stuff breaks
<superm1_> when you need to work around things
<foxbuntu> hmm
<superm1_> i had a howto written many months ago how to get around every issue i ran into
<foxbuntu> I have a package i wanted to try out but it depends on Compiz which needs Xgl
<superm1_> compiz fusion doesn't need "xgl"
<superm1_> it just needs support for texture from pixmap
<superm1_> which you can get if you use the open source ati driver
<foxbuntu> so what do I have to do other than switch to vesa?
<superm1_> switch to the 'ati' driver
<superm1_> if its supported by your card
<superm1_> rather than fglrx
<foxbuntu> oh
<superm1_> what card do you have?
<foxbuntu> x600
<superm1_> oh well you may not be supported on the open source one then.
<foxbuntu> hmm
<foxbuntu> eh...gonna give it a try
<foxbuntu> brb
<foxbuntu> superm1, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30176/
* rogue780 thinks XGL is spawn of satan
<foxbuntu> thats the output when I run compiz
<foxbuntu> the ATI driver does seem to work however
<foxbuntu> superm1_, see above
<rogue780> foxbuntu, you won't get compiz or beryl or compiz fusion to work with ATI. it won't happen. let it go.
<foxbuntu> NO...
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> :P
<rogue780> I tried for months...although it was for my laptop with a ati mobile X1300
<foxbuntu> I had beryl working on this machine at one time
<foxbuntu> but the was Edgy
<superm1_> foxbuntu, really it's not worth the trouble
<superm1_> i'm telling you
<foxbuntu> your raining on my parade here
<foxbuntu> I want to install AWN
<rogue780> I want to install Battlefield 2142 and Civilization IV...but hey, linux ain't perfect
<rogue780> oh and Supreme commander (I love games....only reason to keep windows around)
* foxbuntu thinks rogue780 needs a swift kick in the arse for being a giant smart ass
* rogue780 wants foxbuntu to take a number
<rogue780> ;)
* foxbuntu is one step ahead, number 4098
<superm1_> foxbuntu, i saw awn today too, and yea it looks neat - but still not worth the effort with making Xgl and all the hacks associated with it work
<foxbuntu> superm1_, you know me though, I am a gluten for punishment
<foxbuntu> anyhow
<foxbuntu> did you catch my blueprint on add'l ati and nvidia drivers?
<superm1_> no i didn't
<superm1_> link?
<foxbuntu> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+spec/video-card-detection-updates
<foxbuntu> its really just a thought atm
<superm1_> well that's really not something mythbuntu specific
<superm1_> its a ubuntu thing
<superm1_> and newer drivers are included in gutsy
<foxbuntu> but the driver packages from Nvidia/Ati resolve the issue
<superm1_> what are you referring to
<foxbuntu> well one user last night has a brand new board with HDMI out and tried mythbuntu but failed becuase he didn't know how to install the driver package from Nvidia on there, which he thought that it would detect it
<superm1_> what driver supports hdmi?
<superm1_> and what driver is in ubuntu gutsy?
<foxbuntu> the new NVIDIA package
<superm1_> not just "new"
<superm1_> number
<superm1_> because there are "new" driver in gutsy, but perhaps you are referring to a beta driver
<foxbuntu> well I didnt get a version number but I will go find it
<superm1_> the "newest" driver is this: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_100.14.11%20.html
<superm1_> and it claims nothing about HDMI
<superm1_> and i dont see HDMI in release highlights for the previous 4 or so
<superm1_> before that
<foxbuntu> let me figure out which one
<foxbuntu> oh, superm1_ I bought a truck today
<foxbuntu> superm1_, the Ati card the guy was refering to is the ATI Xpress 1250
<superm1_> the driver 8.37.6 is included in gutsy
<foxbuntu> hmm
<superm1_> the latest is 8.38.6
<superm1_> which does add support for the xpress 1200 series
<foxbuntu> maybe he was using the 7.04 ISO
<foxbuntu> oh so
<foxbuntu> it does need a different package
<superm1_> well it's just a matter of when ubuntu upgrades the restricted drivers package
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> was just a thought
<superm1_> well i mean the only problem is
<foxbuntu> but FYI
<foxbuntu>  NVIDIA GeForce 7050 PV and nForce 630a
<foxbuntu> Featuring NVIDIA PureVideo technology with HDMI, deliver 20% better HD video quality along with best-in-class 3D performance.
<superm1_> that if you step on the feet of ubuntu
<superm1_> then you have to recompile drivers after every kernel upgrade
<foxbuntu> thats what the new Nvidia driver adds support for
<superm1_> well purevideo isn't support in linux
<superm1_> so i'm not sure where you're reading that
<foxbuntu> strange though, he claimed to have it working with the package from NVidia
<superm1_> hdmi probably
<superm1_> but not purevideo
<foxbuntu> well HDMI yes
<superm1_> hdmi is indeed just dvi with audio on the cable
<foxbuntu> right
<foxbuntu> but that GPU and chipset are the added features of the new NVidia driver
<superm1_> again, the mythbuntu blueprints aren't the place for that though.  Ubuntu kernel team will update them
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> wasn't sure where to drop it so I just dropped it there for now
<foxbuntu> and you can nuke it since its improper
<foxbuntu> rb
<foxbuntu> brb
* foxbuntu returns
<superm1_> back in a bit
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mythtv.log
<foxbuntu> GAA
<foxbuntu> parsing is driving me nutz
<foxbuntu> anyone here good with pyparsing?
<rogue780> #photography
<superm1_> keescook, you here?
<keescook> superm1_: yup, but in a meeting.  what's up?
<superm1_> keescook, i was just looking to see if you could look over a debdiff of something in main
<superm1_> no rush though.
<superm1_> later on you can take a look, bug #126565
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126565 in base-files "LGPL v3 is not included" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126565
<keescook> superm1_: cool, looks good.  I'll upload it shortly...
<Kenzu> hey...
<superm1> Hey Kenzu
<Kenzu> Anyone with an imon remote?
<Kenzu> imon pad
<Kenzu> The usbstick install and my epia m1000 is not happy.... It's slow and chuppy i picture when caching or loading on usb
<superm1> thats a shame :(
<superm1> Kenzu, you were the one with the bug regarding the name of the usbstick right?
<Kenzu> So I think maybe a dedicated usb install/ setup would be better...
<Kenzu> for now Ill go back to archlinux/larch for my epia and usb stick
<Kenzu> Yes that was me
<superm1> Well that bug has been resolved - such things shouldn't happen anymore
<superm1> as for the slow speed - can you run hdparm on a usbstick possibly?
<Kenzu> superm1: yeah I could se that in my mailboks
<Kenzu> superm1: booting it up now...
<Kenzu> superm1: still booting
<superm1> haha
<superm1> i see it's quite slow then :)
<Kenzu> superm1: now mythfrontend is starting
<Kenzu> but I think the choppy video is because of missing dri
<Kenzu> and xvmc
<Kenzu> superm1: hdparm options?
<Kenzu>  Timing buffered disk reads:   46 MB in  3.06 seconds =  15.03 MB/sec
<superm1> use hdparm to query the info about the drive
<Kenzu> setup@epia-frontend:~$ hdparm /dev/sda1
<Kenzu> /dev/sda1:
<Kenzu>  readonly      =  0 (off)
<Kenzu>  readahead     = 256 (on)
<Kenzu>  geometry      = 246/255/63, sectors = 192717, start = 63
<superm1> do it on /dev/sda
<superm1> not just sda1
<Kenzu> /dev/sda:
<Kenzu>  readonly      =  0 (off)
<Kenzu>  readahead     = 256 (on)
<Kenzu>  geometry      = 246/255/63, sectors = 3963904, start = 0
<superm1> oh still didn't say what i was hoping - okay then there isn't much to tweak with hdparm on a usbstick
<superm1> if you'd like to check the info about dri
<superm1> glxinfo | grep direct
<Kenzu> on larch it a readonly filesystem and it's compressed = much better speed
<superm1> well again, my autostart stuff that will allow you to boot from cd and keep a configuration file on the usbstick may be a modest improvement then, but i'm still working on it
<Kenzu> I think we have to think about the usbstick as a livecd
<Kenzu> so if we put the livecd iso on the stick and make 3 partitions, one for boot, one for the iso and one for session saving
<superm1> why would that be faster though?
<Kenzu> because of the readonly compressed filesystem on the livecd
<superm1> i would think decompressing squashfs on the fly to be much slower
<superm1> my example at hand
<Kenzu> and it will save your usbstick for a lot of write time
<superm1> in a virtual machine
<superm1> if i have an iso image mounted
<superm1> and i have a virtual hard drive mounted
<superm1> the boot time to the virtual hard drive is much much faster after a fresh mythbuntu install versus a live iso boot
<superm1> same content on both of them
<superm1>  but the live iso has to decompress a large read only file system
<Kenzu> I se your point... but againg larch is much faster than mythbuntu install on usbstick
<Kenzu> and the usbstick mythbuntu is on has better readspeed than the 512 larch is on
<Kenzu> so I don't now how they do it in larch
<superm1> well perhaps you can do an experiment then -
<superm1> with the iso sitting on the stick
<superm1> and enabling a partition for writing with casperfs
<superm1> I'm not sure of the technical requirements for it - but it would be a worthwhile experiment if you could sort it out
<superm1> and would provide a sure answer as to the improvement seen
<Kenzu> but the iso is not going to be like an iso file on the stick? but unpacked
<superm1> well you can unpack it, and allow it to be readonly and such
<superm1> i'm still not sure the proper way to compress it
<superm1> and allow it to be bootable
<tgm4883> jumping in on this, are we just trying to stick the live disk on a bootable usb key?
<Kenzu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick?highlight=%28usbstick%29
<Kenzu> thats the way to go I think
<Kenzu> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/01/25/usb-x-ubuntu-610 or this
<tgm4883> i dont think that will make it writable though, if thats what your after
<Kenzu> no... but it will save your settings on the casper partition?
<Kenzu> but please take a look at this http://four.fsphost.com/gradgrind/dev3A/index.html because that has proven to be fast on my epia
<superm1> Well if you expand upon that you can make another partition
<superm1> with a casperfs
<superm1> and allow it to be appendable
<superm1> there is a boot parameter to pass to the kernel
<superm1> that does this
<tgm4883> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<tgm4883> i haven't done it since edgy though, and even that was a usb hard drive
<tgm4883_laptop> are we looking for speed or noise reduction?
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, it's for a mythbuntu install on a usb drive
<superm1> rather than hard drive
<superm1> its slow for him
<Kenzu> power saving and noise.... the frontend is pasive cooled and is going to be always on in my bedroom
<tgm4883_laptop> right, and for writing purposes, the install on the usb drive has to be in persistant mode
<superm1> he managed to achieve an install to the pen drive
<superm1> from ubiquity
<Kenzu> just to save my usbsticks live
<Kenzu> life
<tgm4883_laptop> so the question is, is it better to install the system to the usb drive or have a live cd on a usb drive?
<tgm4883_laptop> or are we just working on bugs
<superm1> well we're trying to brainstorm the best install method
<superm1> when using a usbstick
<superm1> my current mythbuntu work is on something that will provide one solution to this problem via storing a configuration file on a usbstick
<superm1> but doing an entire boot from cd
<tgm4883_laptop> well the easiest (assuming it works) would be to install to the usb stick as sticking a live cd on a usb disk is more work
<tgm4883_laptop> how big is the live cd frontend market?
<superm1> well currently i'd say very small - but if its more feasible to do so via the method i'm writing
<superm1> it might grow
<superm1> then you can bring a live cd and usbstick around with you and boot a frontend on the fly
<superm1> say a windows only box that you wanted to run myth on for a bit
<superm1> Kenzu is proposing an alternate partitioning scheme instead
<superm1> where the contents of the filesystem are stored on a read only partition
<superm1> and then you have a casperfs partition that changes are written to
<Kenzu> if it could be possible to make it fit on a 512mb stick it would be god... because 512mb has better bios support
<tgm4883_laptop> i always thought of it more as a testing market, as with a live cd frontend, cd drives tend to be loud when running at full speed, slower.  If you want to watch a dvd you need two drives, etc
<superm1> unfortunately, there will be no way to really gauge how much it's used
<superm1> but i see your point there
<tgm4883_laptop> that shouldn't be a problem, should it?  The live cd is < 400MB
<superm1> well currently its at 406
<superm1> because of some added support i put in
<superm1> but once you extract it, it can grow up to 1.5 GB
<tgm4883_laptop> I agree that a usb key would be easier carry around, quieter, etc
<tgm4883_laptop> it can be compressed though
<superm1> do you know how to do so?
<tgm4883_laptop> and should be faster
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<superm1> because if its a standard ext2/3 filesystem on the key, i don't see how thats possible
<tgm4883_laptop> your talking about installing to the usb key?
<tgm4883_laptop> im talking about sticking the live cd on a usb key
<superm1> well that shouldn't be much of any trouble
<tgm4883_laptop> so as long as the live cd fits in 800MB, then all we need is roughly a 1 gb stick
<Kenzu> tgm4883_laptop: 1GB stick is hard to boot... not all bioses like it...
<tgm4883_laptop> the question though, is do we really need write support
<tgm4883_laptop> Kenzu, right, but thats the max we would need.  It all depends on the size of the live cd
<superm1> well No
<superm1> if its two partitions
<superm1> and one just stores the configuration file as i described
<tgm4883_laptop> im wondering if we need write support at all
<superm1> then the entire system can be achieved read only
<superm1> it will be a little slow upon boot to generate thumbnails
<superm1> and cache artwork
<superm1> but should be fine after a little bit
<tgm4883_laptop> anything on a usb stick should be quicker than a live cd no?
<superm1> depends if usb2 is active upon boot
<tgm4883_laptop> true
<superm1> which can possibly be where the problem here was even coming from
<Kenzu> maybe we could make a script that makes 3 partitions. installs grub, kernel on the first, unpack the iso on the secound, and makes a casperfs on the last
<superm1> last doesn't even need to be casperfs if its just the conf file.  it can be ext2/3
<superm1> or even fat
<Kenzu> but if it could save the theme caching in and overlay file on the casperfs
<Kenzu> then boot will be faster
<superm1> oh that's a good point
<superm1> well i think ~/.mythtv can be redirectd
<superm1> if you just adjust $HOME
<superm1> before launching it
<tgm4883_laptop> wait question, if your carrying around this usb key to show other people, you stick it in their computer and boot it up, voila, what do you show them?
<superm1> so it wouldnt even need to be casperfs
<superm1> well eventually - i'd like to see a live backend / frontend working
<Kenzu> you put in another usbstick or a cd or dvb-t stick
<superm1> but that depends on a few other specs to be worked out
<superm1> hey Chadarius
<tgm4883> home doesn't have to be /home
<superm1> so in the autostart, if i query if the directory that the configuration file is writable - maybe just redirect home to be there
<superm1> when launching
<superm1> i'm purposely trying to avoid having to make that partition casperfs
<superm1> because i dont think its right that someone would have to wipe their usb stick just for this
<superm1> they should be able to use an existing one with some freespace
<tgm4883> casper was a friendly ghost, but I don't think he's a good candidate
<Kenzu> come on they are so cheep
<tgm4883> is the bios support for 512MB usb drives due to them being 512MB or partition size?
<Kenzu> partition size... something about 1023 cylinders
<tgm4883> so if you had a 4 gb stick with 8 512 partitions you would be fine?
<Kenzu> no only the first partition (boot) has to be in the first 1023 cylinders or 512mb
<Kenzu> setup@epia-frontend:~$ fdisk -l
<Kenzu> Disk /dev/sda: 2029 MB, 2029518848 bytes
<Kenzu> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 246 cylinders
<Kenzu> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Kenzu>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Kenzu> /dev/sda1               1          12       96358+  83  Linux
<Kenzu> /dev/sda2              13         246     1879605   83  Linux
<tgm4883> so why are we even worrying about the size of the usb key then?
<Kenzu> that's my 2GB stick with mythbuntu
<Kenzu> not the size of the usb but the size of the iso
<Kenzu> it has to fit in the first 512mb
<Kenzu> or you will have to make a boot partition
<tgm4883> right, and the down side of a boot partition?
<Kenzu> it's harder for a newbee
<Kenzu> ok now my video i running fine... it was a dri problem
<tgm4883> i though we were trying to get around that, ie having an install to usb option
<Kenzu> that could be good
<superm1> so this install to usb option, it would be a bit complicated to do right
<superm1> because building that compressed squashfs filesystem means that you have to extract somewhere first
<Kenzu> hmm... now it crash when exiting the guide
<Kenzu> somethins about drm and agp ringbuffer
<superm1> Daviey, you here?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mythtv.log
<superm1> keescook, that plan that you had had with udev, i was talking to the mkrufky today about it.
<superm1> we might have brainstormed a better idea
<keescook> oh! excellent.  I'm all ears.  the v4l people weren't very receptive, and to do it "right" requires a lot of kernel work in v4l
<superm1> all pvr-xxx devices getting /dev/pvrX rather than /dev/videoX.  all other non dvb devices getting /dev/videoX
<keescook> how about just symlinks?
<superm1> well symlinks wouldn't do it, because they would still be assigned
<superm1> for videoX on pvr devices
<keescook> meaning mythtv would try to add them both?
<superm1> right
<keescook> yeah, hurm
<superm1> well actually
<superm1> if upstream doesn't take kindly to this
<keescook> I worry about breaking things that aren't mythtv
<superm1> symlinks and a mythtv patch
<superm1> could do it
<keescook> that might work.
<superm1> i dont know how much other stuff would really be broken though
<superm1> because what other apps are able to capture from pvr videoX devices?
<superm1> most don't know what to do with the mpeg2 data
<keescook> right, but is there a way to tell an mpeg2 device from a "regular" video-cap device?
<superm1> well pvr cards are the only ones that do the mpeg2 thing though aren't they?
<keescook> well, there are others that come from a different brand.
<keescook> I suppose there must be some common driver for only mpeg2 cards
<superm1> i wasn't aware anything other than the ivtv driver did such things
<keescook> yeah, I don't think there is.  so if a device is from the ivtv, we can make a symlink.
<keescook> then only the ivtv init order matters, and I think that's the same as long as you leave your cards in the same slots.  ;)
<superm1> well i dont know that it is always the same for that even
<keescook> so, adding a udev hook in mythtv-backend is probably the best way to go
<superm1> because of race conditions in upstart
<keescook> I'm pretty sure per-driver init order is static.
<superm1> oh really.
<keescook> I'm not 100% sure, but I don't have multiple ivtv devices to test with
<superm1> then there is the solution then (provided of course upstream's opinion on the matter is negative)
<superm1> mkrufky, meet keescook keescook meet mkrufky
<mkrufky> hi
<keescook> hiya mkrufky
<mkrufky> i think we may have spoken before
<mkrufky> either that, of i stalked some other chat room while you were speaking ;-)
<superm1> keescook and i were discussing matters of switching to pvrX for ivtv cards
<mkrufky> s/of/or
<superm1> and keescook brought up the question, do any other cards spit out mpeg2 via /dev/videoX other than ivtv?
<mkrufky> yes
<mkrufky> cx88-blackbird and pvrusb2
<mkrufky> also. .. saa7134-empress
<mkrufky> and that plextor device
<mkrufky> i forget it's actual name
<keescook> is there any common element we can use to distinguish them from non-mpeg2 devices?
<superm1> so then even if ivtv upstream was to be convinced to use pvrX instead, there are still a few cards to break the naming convention
<mkrufky> ....and some new devices whose drivers have yet to be released
<mkrufky> well
<mkrufky> it's not really up to ivtv to decide
<keescook> I with the v4l drivers had more details in their sysfs tree
<mkrufky> it would be a v4l2 decision
<keescook> I wanted to build device symlinks in udev with:
<keescook> KERNEL=="video[0-9] *", ATTR{name}!="", SYMLINK+="video-$attr{name}"
<mkrufky> brb
<keescook> or something similar
<keescook> if there are serial numbers or something available for a given board, we could save their locations as is done for drives and net devices.
<superm1> via uuid's?
<keescook> at the very least, we should be able to build udev rules for the "by-path" via the PCI id.
<mkrufky> im sorry... this is the busiest time of my day
<mkrufky> leaving the office any minute, brb
<mkrufky> yeah, i see nothing wrong with that
<superm1> i think that udev rule shouldn't just be mythtv-backend specific either
<superm1> because i'm sure users of tvtime and the kde tv application have the same issue
<superm1> its just not as publicized as it is with mythtv
<keescook> superm1: agreed, it would probably live with udev
<mkrufky> yes
<superm1> but after the rule is in place, a patch to mythtv (at least for ubuntu) to parse the /dev/by-path instead of /dev/v4l should be in place i'd think
<mkrufky> v4l is certainly in need of a better sysfs tree.
<keescook> here's where I started some discussion: http://marc.info/?l=linux-video&m=118064286307150&w=2
<superm1> Mauro brings up a good point that there are other devices created too
<superm1> mkrufky, is there a spec for making a better sysfs tree in process right now?
<mkrufky> vbi, radio
<mkrufky> not that i know of, no
<mkrufky> im more into the dvb stuff, TBH
<superm1> ah okay.
<mkrufky> the dvb cards all have MAC addresses, and there was talk of using that, wrto dvb
<superm1> that would make a lot of sense
<mkrufky> there are ways to relate the dvb devices back to the video devices ....  but bttv doesnt do it correctly yet ... only cx88 and saa713x
<keescook> well perhaps rules to handle the missing info gracefully?
<mkrufky> if you guys will be around tomorrow, im sure i could be much more productive
<superm1> sure
<keescook> cool
<mkrufky> this is just bad timing right now
<mkrufky> im sorry
<superm1> no biggie
<superm1> well i do think a rule that at least links the pci id for now should be put into place, i think its a very good start
<superm1> because mythtv already queries the device
<superm1> and tells you what it is
<mkrufky> you cant rely on that
<mkrufky> oh, pci id ... that you can probably rely on
<mkrufky> i was thinking, subsystem id
<mkrufky> some cards lack an eeprom and thus, lack subsystem id ....  but that irrelevant -- sorry :-)
<superm1> so if mythtv parses from /dev/by-uuid or something to that effect, and sees all these videoXXXXXXXXX devices, it won't matter which is which, since it will tell you what it finds out about the card
<mkrufky> yeah
<superm1> the same thing can probably be done with the dvb devices too?
<mkrufky> i see no reason why not
<mkrufky> this is _much_ better than your /dev/video11 idea, superm1
<superm1> hehe
<mkrufky> anyhow, i have to go now
<mkrufky> i'll come back here tomorrow
<superm1> okay thanks mkrufky ! have a good one
<mkrufky> you too
<mkrufky> nice to meet you keescook, too
<keescook> same to you!
<mkrufky> ok, have a good one
<superm1> keescook, i'll investigate the complexities of a mythtv patch later this evening
<keescook> okay, cool
<superm1> where will it need to query from?
<superm1> /dev/v4l/by-id?
<superm1> keescook, ?
<keescook> superm1: probably, yeah
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-07-18
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mythtv.log
<foxbuntu> evening superm1
<foxbuntu> superm1, hows it going?
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, what are the chances of PPC mythbuntu?
<foxxbuntu> PPC?
<foxxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, you pervert
<foxxbuntu> :P
<tgm4883_laptop> Childish
<tgm4883_laptop> You should see the size of my Hard Drive
<tgm4883_laptop> it's a good thing I got rid of my 3 1/2 inch floppy
<foxxbuntu> lol
<foxxbuntu> ok, what is your HDD cap?
<tgm4883_laptop> nah, i only have 80Gb here, 160 on my desktop, 400 on my mythtv box and 700Gb on my server
<foxxbuntu> oh
<foxxbuntu> I dont have a server to add the extra space in yet
<tgm4883_laptop> once .21 comes out though, watch out
<foxxbuntu> lol
<foxxbuntu> Im running 520 on an LVM on my myth box
<tgm4883_laptop> sweet
<tgm4883_laptop> HD?
<foxxbuntu> yea
<foxxbuntu> oh
<foxxbuntu> not HD
<tgm4883_laptop> lol
<foxxbuntu> analog
<foxxbuntu> yea
<foxxbuntu> it blows
<tgm4883_laptop> i agree
<foxxbuntu> around here HD is crap anyways
<tgm4883_laptop> where at?
<foxxbuntu> ia
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<foxxbuntu> pretty much stuck with crap ass cable or really crappy dish
<foxxbuntu> and OTA
<foxxbuntu> and I am waiting until I finish working on my house to get a really big ass TV to go HD
<tgm4883_laptop> HD rocks, blows analog away.  (dont get me started on the "Next Gen" DVD formats though)
<tgm4883_laptop> Really depends on what you want to watch though
<foxxbuntu> oh I know
<foxxbuntu> I am however about to add a 32" LCD to my collection, and build a frontend for it with HDMI
<tgm4883_laptop> nice
<tgm4883_laptop> 32 is a good size
<foxxbuntu> yea
<foxxbuntu> I found a good price on one too
<foxxbuntu> $599 for a hyundai
<foxxbuntu> 720p
<foxxbuntu> with dual HDMI in
<tgm4883_laptop> my brother has a 92in projection screen, its ok for movies and such, but i couldn't imagine watching everything on that
<foxxbuntu> and a built in ATSC/QAM tuner
<tgm4883_laptop> nice
<foxxbuntu> yea
<tgm4883_laptop> good price, i have a 37in vizio that I think was about 800
<foxxbuntu> yea
<foxxbuntu> I am wall mounting this one, so 32 is all the bigger we can do
<foxxbuntu> I can do*
<tgm4883_laptop> oh yea, wall mounting is nice
* tgm4883_laptop wants to wall mount his, but not in an apartment :(
<foxxbuntu> lol
<foxxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, how long you had that Vizio TV?
<tgm4883_laptop> since january
<foxxbuntu> you liking it?
<tgm4883_laptop> its pretty nice, quick response time, colors look good.  Only complaint is the volume from the mythbox to the tv, but im not sure if thats the tv or the mythbox
<foxxbuntu> oh
<foxxbuntu> I had that with my myth too for a bit, but then found out it was my cable box
<foxxbuntu> volume on it got turned way down somehow so the recordins where all reall quite
<tgm4883_laptop> everything is quiet.  I ended up outputing sound from the tv to a stereo
<foxxbuntu> hmm
<foxxbuntu> strange
<tgm4883_laptop> oh one more thing, the volume i noticed from 0 to 50 had pretty good range, but from 50 to 100 didn't seem to increase as much.
<foxxbuntu> odd
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<tgm4883_laptop> I dont know if it's a feature of the tv or what, but when I turn off my mythbox, the tv shuts off
<tgm4883_laptop> its hooked up through vga
<tgm4883_laptop> i suppose its just detecting the signal
<foxxbuntu> well, I worked for Best Buy a long time back, and one thing I learned is it the store brand or generic electronics usually are crap, but sometimes they are just a rebranded version of the higher end stuff
<tgm4883_laptop> yea, i read somewhere that the vizio's are rebranded
<tgm4883_laptop> let me see if i can find that again
<foxxbuntu> k
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, very possible
<superm1> only problem is on most ppc machines, xorg doesn't properly autoconfigure
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, just had somebody asking about it in the forums
<tgm4883_laptop> you know how I love those forums
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, can you ask them if a standard ubuntu disk works?
<superm1> on their machines?
<tgm4883_laptop> sure
<yigal> hey what is a cheap card for a desktop that will work with mythtv?  I have an old system p4 1.7ghz 1.25gb ram  nvidia fx 5200 graphics card
<yigal> i just want to watch cable, and if possible record a show now and then
<superm1> well whats your definition of cheap?
<superm1> across the board - i'd say go hauppauge pvr-150 for the cheaper variant, or pvr-500 if you wanted to spend a few and get two tuners
<yigal> superm1: ill check it out
<yigal> superm1: the 150 is for $72 at newegg, sounds good
<yigal> superm1: i just want to make sure it is compatible with linux
<superm1> yes it is
<yigal> superm1: good
<yigal> superm1: im making the order now then
<superm1> great.  its supported out of the box on feisty and later
<superm1> earlier releases you'll have to install a driver
<yigal> superm1: no problem if its just a driver
<yigal> superm1: im using Feisty and Deb unstable
<DaveMorris> superm1: when you wake up, you got time to package a lib I found if it meets the criteria, if not I'll package it up for my own use (but I prob do them wrong and not the ubuntu way)
<jeffcster> does anyine have time to answer a couple of mythbuntu questions?
<laga> probably
<jeffcster> I was wondering how I can get to a terminal window. I can't seem to find the right keystrokes or a way to do it.
<laga> jeffcster: are you logged in as your normal user?
<jeffcster> this is my first time to freenode so not really a normal user to irc
<laga> no, i was talking about your mythbuntu box. do you see mythfrontend now or do you see the administration desktop?
<jeffcster> it  logs in as mythtv user and goes to the main myth screen autimatically. I did manager to log in to the administration screen last night.
<laga> jeffcster: jsut exit mythfrontend and log in to the administration screen. then you can right-click and start  a terminal
<jeffcster> ok! thanks so much.  My last question is about recordings. I have 2 hard drives on my system and mythbuntu was set up on the 40gig drive. I want to save recordings to the 120gig drive. What is the easiest way to accomplish that?
<laga> hum
<laga> you wait till 0.21 is released :P
<laga> or you use this script as an user job: http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/browser/branches/release-0-20-fixes/mythtv/contrib/myth_archive_job.pl
<jeffcster> ok, I'll look this over. thank you for your time. :-)
<laga> no problem :)
<laga> 2007-07-18 13:12:24.796 RingBuf(/GetPlaybackURL/UNABLE/TO/FIND/LOCAL/FILE/ON/screwless/3009_2007071801200
<laga> 0.mpg): Could not open /GetPlaybackURL/UNABLE/TO/FIND/LOCAL/FILE/ON/screwless/3009_20070718012000.mpg.
<laga> oops, sorry. wrong window.
<DaveMorris> jeffcster: mount the 2nd dive on something like /recordings
<DaveMorris> then in myttv-setup set the path for recordings to /recordings
<DaveMorris> then all of your recordings go onto the larger disk,
<laga> hum
<jeffcster> Dave,  that is sort of how my friend said to do it but he siad I would need to re mount each time I rebooted the machine. right?
<laga> i assumed you wanted to use both drives ;)
<Kenz1> hey
<Kenz1> any news on the usbstick/ install brainstorm?
<laga> i haven't tried it yet ;)
<DaveMorris> jeffcster: not if you stick the detials into the fstab. /etc/fstab
* DaveMorris off for lunch
<jeffcster> DaveMorris: ok. I'll have to try that later and see how it works.  I'm assuming your saying to make a directory called recordings on the bigger drive and then just point mythtv to it. That correct?  well you can answer me after lunch. thanks.
<DaveMorris> make a dir called recordings on your root filesystem - sudo mkdir /recordings
<DaveMorris> mount the 2nd hdd onto this dir                                - sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /recordings
<DaveMorris> use mythtv-setup to tell it to record to /recordings
<DaveMorris> edit /etc/fstab to auto mount the 2nd drive              - sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<DaveMorris> adding -  /dev/sdb1       /recordings     xfs     defaults        0       3
<DaveMorris> I'd also reommend using the xfs filesystem instead of ext3 on the 2nd drive, as it better for large files - sudo mkfs.xfs /dev/sdb1
<DaveMorris> jeffcster: ^^
<jeffcster> DaveMorris: thanks that makes it very clear. :)
<DaveMorris> it'll be in the manual for release, as its the setup I'd recommended
<DaveMorris> since mythtv seems to eat disks due to constantly writing/deleting large files
<laga> jeffcster: mind you, mkfs.xfs will delete anything on that drive ;)
<laga> or let's say partition
<jeffcster> that's fine, there is nothing on the disk I need anyway. :)
<DaveMorris> yeah, your partions might be wrong, and wrong disks etc
<DaveMorris> Daviey: what do I need to buy to allow me to use IR remotes via a usb/serial connection?
<SalvaConNome> hi to all
<laga> hi
<rogue780> Howdy!
<DaveMorris> afternoon
<SalvaConNome> hi to all
<SalvaConNome> Can i make an ot question?
<SalvaConNome> for dvb-s
<DaveMorris> sure, however I've not used dvb-s before
<SalvaConNome> hi dave
<SalvaConNome> do you know sasc--ng?
<DaveMorris> afraid not, I'm in Europe so I just know dvb
<SalvaConNome> ok thanks
<DaveMorris> however I'm guessing superm1 will be up soon
<DaveMorris> and he'll know
<SalvaConNome> thanks
* DaveMorris shouts across the 'pond' for superm1 to wake up
<SalvaConNome> i'll wait
* foxbuntu looks groggy eyed after rudely awaking by DaveMorris shouting from across the pond
<foxbuntu> :P
<laga> gah
<laga> now he's gone
<laga> DaveMorris: sasc-ng is a "softcam"
<DaveMorris> and how do you use it?
<superm1> man i had a hard time sleeping.  i had this dream someone kept yelling for me :)
<superm1> what's up?
<laga> well, my point was that it's usually illegal and often used for illegal things ;)
<superm1> ah a softcam
<superm1> okay
<foxbuntu> superm1, what was the name of that irish beer?
<laga> guiness, kilkenny?
<foxbuntu> naw
<foxbuntu> its made by guiness though
<foxbuntu> its and irish ale
<superm1> oh Smithwicks
<foxbuntu> yes
<foxbuntu> was gonna try to find it, but couldnt remember the name
<foxbuntu> superm1, I bought a truck last night
<superm1> another one?
<foxbuntu> well same one
<foxbuntu> brought it home
<superm1> why would you pay for the same truck twice?
<foxbuntu> hmm
<foxbuntu> why did i indeed?
* foxbuntu thinks superm1 needs to stop trying to be so literal around foxbuntu 
<superm1> did you get a high quality truck for 2x the cost of a low quality truck then?
* foxbuntu the only literal statements foxbuntu wants to hear from superm1 right now are of the pyparsing kind, Literal("SUXOR").suppress
<superm1> :)
<foxbuntu> on that front
<foxbuntu> I may have found a way to not parse the entire file out
<superm1> to not?
<foxbuntu> pyparsing allows you to do dictionaries, so I can just look for Vol+ and have it know that its VolumeUp
<foxbuntu> ect ect
<superm1> right, you can make a dictionary of such items and easily run each thing through that dictionary
<superm1> understood
<foxbuntu> then I will just use the results to insert the function into the lircrc
<foxbuntu> so there will be a premade lircrc to use, and I will add a preset of replacement words like VolUpIns = Volup
<foxbuntu> or whatever it is in the lircrc
<superm1> premade eh
<superm1> what if the remote doesn't support some buttons in the premade lircrc
<foxbuntu> and then have pyparsing look for the ins word and replace with the found dic language
<foxbuntu> well I am only going to program for required buttons
<foxbuntu> 0-9 Guide, Play, Pause, ect
<foxbuntu> everything else the user will be on their own
<superm1> well in a first iteration that will be fine
<superm1> but that will have to be improved upon
<foxbuntu> thats fine
<foxbuntu> but to get things rolling thats the way I think I will handle it
<foxbuntu> then we can drop a patch in there later as I get better with pyton
<foxbuntu> I am slowing picking the programing stuff backup
<foxbuntu> I had lost alot of the basic concepts since I hadn't wrote anything in like 3 years
<foxbuntu> and even then it wasnt much
<superm1> well keep on trucking along :)
<superm1> DaveMorris, are you here?
<superm1> DaveMorris, http://mythbuntu.org/~supermario/mythbuntu/7.10-screenshots/mythbuntu-live-autostart/
<superm1> that's where i'm headed with the autostart so you can get an idea of what it will be looking like before i've got it in and fully functional
<DaveMorris> I'll take a look
<DaveMorris> btw how can a use configure wireless ?
<superm1> there is no easy way right now
<superm1> there is a manual method you can do
<superm1> but we'll need something better than that likely
<foxbuntu> superm1, nice
<superm1> foxbuntu, i've got the python backend for it coded, it's just a matter of binding everything to the gui i built now :)
<foxbuntu> that will save allot of pain for users
<superm1> well its going to be something only applicable for a live disk
<superm1> to add more functionality in live mode
<foxbuntu> oh
<foxbuntu> gotcha
<foxbuntu> well either way
<foxbuntu> nice work
<superm1> thx.  i'll be back in a bit
<rogue780> ZOMG!
* rogue780 15 @ 1337 h@x0r!
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> rogue780, what did you do?
<rogue780> foxbuntu, I configured my mythbox so that whenever the twilight zone is on tv the lights in my computer room will flicker on and off
<rogue780> behold! the power of the transistor and the parallel port@
<rogue780> !
* laga blinks
<superm1> rogue780, maybe you need to put a few moments more towards artwork :)
<rogue780> lol. maybe. I'll admit I've hit a setback...I'm still trying to figure out SVG and such. the GIMP is much easier
<superm1> do you know what ever happened with riku ?
* foxbuntu rflmao at rogue780 
<superm1> that other guy who had the pretty nice exapmles?
<rogue780> not a clue. to be honest once he sent those over I kinda gave up a little too...they were (IMO) *perfect*
<superm1> haha
<superm1> well i'll send an email out the mailing list and see if he responds.  he is subscribed
<foxbuntu> superm1, rogue780, (IMO) mine were crap
<superm1> if he doesn't respond, then I say you, dave johnson, and foxbuntu just take where he started from those and keep going
<foxbuntu> lol
<rogue780> rgr that
<superm1> there are still plenty of other UI related things that need cleanup
<superm1> like the gtk theme
<superm1> for sure
<foxbuntu> oh yea
<foxbuntu> that
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> I will look into that when I have a moment
<rogue780> superm1, FYI I'm still trying to buy a house. now I'm sifting through all my files trying to find my tax documents for the last 3 years. argh...
<foxbuntu> yikes
<foxbuntu> thats alot of work to buy a house
<foxbuntu> I didn't have that much trouble
<rogue780> yeah, well it takes a bit of work when you want Maryland to pay most of your closing costs
<rogue780> We've got almost no cash so we're getting grants...and that takes a bit extra work unfortunately
<foxbuntu> hmm
<foxbuntu> I bought mine at 0 down
<foxbuntu> I actually paid nothing to move in
<foxbuntu> no grants
<rogue780> And the rent we're paying for military housing is about $300 more/month than this home is with twice the sq/footage
<foxbuntu> ah
<rogue780> on the 31st when we close the deal we'll actually be getting about $400 in credit back which we'll put towards the principle
<foxbuntu> kewl
<rogue780> foxbuntu, you didn't use that carlton sheets method did ye?
<foxbuntu> I got the sellers to pay the closing costs on my house plus the first yr's insurance and a few other things
<foxbuntu> I just played the numbers to get the house at my price but made it look like the sellers were getting their price
<foxbuntu> I offered them only a little below the price of the house but then had them pay closing and actual costs to a certian percent
<rogue780> nice. unfortunately for us Maryland has just transferred from a sellers market to a buyers market....but a lot of sellers don't realize it yet. the seller is paying $1,500 in closing, we're getting $5,800 from MD and my realtor is giving a $1,800 credit
<foxbuntu> kewl
<rogue780> we're getting it for $175k the list price was $179,900
<foxbuntu> yea...Iowa is a buyers market right now too, has been for about 10 months now
<foxbuntu> its been a depressed market here for a while
<rogue780> Colorado is a great place to buy right now. possibly best in the country.  I kinda wish I were there, you can get houses for dirt cheap especially around colorado springs
<rogue780> superm1, have you considered switching to #mythbuntu at all?
<superm1> rogue780, considered it, but it's so much trouble
<superm1> it was hard enough to get a lot of the things in this channel active
<superm1> ubotu, ubuntulog, controlling the topic, channelserv
<superm1> next time Ompaul is around, maybe can request #mythbuntu to redirect here
<rogue780> I'm in #mythbuntu ... have been for a while with tgm4883. I put in the topic to come here
<superm1> ah i see :)
<rogue780> a lot of people were going there instead of here to ask questions
<superm1> oh
<superm1> good call then
<laga> that's great
<laga> ;)
<rogue780> well, I'm off to see a man about a dog. adios
<superm1> cya
<tgm4883> superm1, I asked that guy about the live disk and ppc
<superm1> and what'd he say?
<tgm4883> aparently there isn't a live disk for it
<superm1> for PPC
<superm1> yes there is
<superm1> my roomate ran it
<tgm4883> but I have a buddy that has a mac in the #ubuntu-oregon, so when he gets on i'll ask him if his is ppc
<tgm4883> ill also send the guy a link to the live disk
<superm1> the problem with my roomate's emac was that it wouldn't detect X properly
<superm1> the timing is very very finicky on those monitors
<superm1> and you need to pull it from the edid, which isn't done automatically
<superm1> Hi PhilKC
<PhilKC> Mornin'
<superm1> we've had a few folks headed over to #mythbuntu for questions regarding mythbuntu, but since it's the same guys (us) working on ubuntu for mythtv or mythbuntu, it would be easier if they just redirected here
<DaveMorris> there is a #mythbuntu
<superm1> DaveMorris, as rogue780 and tgm4883 pointed out, people have been headed over there (i had no idea)
<tgm4883> I guess its fixed then
<tgm4883>  What language is this?
<nalioth>  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<nalioth> who knows?
<superm1> PhilKC, it appears to be active now, not sure if it was you or nalioth that got it taken care of, but thanks :)
<tgm4883> nalioth
<superm1> ah did he join #mythbuntu and let you guys know?
<tgm4883> not exactly
<tgm4883> * nalioth (i=nalioth@freenode/staff/ubuntu.member.nalioth) has joined #mythbuntu
<tgm4883> * nalioth sets mode +P #mythbuntu
<tgm4883> * nalioth sets mode +m #mythbuntu
<tgm4883> * nalioth sets mode +i #mythbuntu
<tgm4883> * nalioth sets mode +f #mythbuntu #ubuntu-mythtv
<tgm4883> * nalioth has kicked rogue780 from #mythbuntu (nalioth)
<tgm4883> * You have been kicked from #mythbuntu by nalioth (nalioth)
<tgm4883> Dang it
<tgm4883> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tgm4883> i always forget
<superm1> ah okay
<tgm4883> there is also a #mythbuntu-dev channel, but i dont think anyone usually goes there.  You would have to ask rogue780
<superm1> man when did all these channels get made?
<superm1> were they registered?
<tgm4883> no
<tgm4883> just joined
<tgm4883> just like #superm1isthecoolest
<superm1> haha
<tgm4883> sorry buddy, you only have 1 fan
<foxbuntu> what about #foxbunturocksyourworld ?
<tgm4883> thats even worse, you have 0 fans
<foxbuntu> ahh
<seabag> hey everyone
<seabag> does anyone here have the hauppauge PCI pvr 150 mce?
<superm1> Yes
<superm1> well i've got a 500, but its the same thing as 2 150s
<superm1> what's your trouble?
<superm1> seabag, ^?
<seabag> well,
<seabag> i put my pc to sleep and after waking it up from either suspend or hibernate, the card doesn't respond.
<seabag> (sorry i was typin something just now :)
<superm1> have you tried to unload and reload the ivtv modules before/after suspend
<seabag> hm no i haven't. how do i do that?
<superm1> edit /etc/default/acpi-support
<superm1> and add ivtv to the lists of MODULES
<superm1> that are unloaded and reloaded
<superm1> additionally, you might need to unload some of the components that ivtv loads, saa7134 and a few others
<superm1> but try with just ivtv for now
* seabag excited
<seabag> ok hangon i'll try it!!
<superm1> keescook, I assembled a patch that should handle parsing the /dev/v4l/by-id directory last night, when do you think you will have the udev rule in so i can test with it?
<keescook> superm1: it's on my list, but it requires more than a rule update -- the "path_id" helper scripts needs updated too.  bleh.
<superm1> yick
<superm1> okay
<superm1> well whenever it's in, ping me and i'll play with the patch to make sure things work as expected
<keescook> let me finish it up so you can test with it.  I need to run it by the udev maintainer just so he doesn't slap me in the head for doing something dumb.  :)
<superm1> of course :)
<superm1> one thing that i had thought of though, if you have two of the same device, they do have the same pci id
<superm1> don't they?
<keescook> pci id yes, but not pci _path_.  (i.e. bus, slot, etc)
<superm1> right, that would make sense
<superm1> g'afternoon mkrufky
<mkrufky> hello superm1
<superm1> mkrufky, there are other pieces of firmware that can be obtained via the script shipped with the kernel from various places.  Do you know if an effort to get these other pieces into the ubuntu packge would be worthwhile?
<superm1> or the licenses on said pieces will forbade such things
<mkrufky> superm1: i have been trying, VERY HARD to get those firmware images into ubuntu
<mkrufky> and i, apparently, did the wrong thing up till now
<superm1> well someone within the mythbuntu team was going to do a python app for grabbing firmware for devices
<superm1> if they weren't going to be making it into the kernel for gutsy
<mkrufky> ..... for example, Launchpad Bug #90723
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 90723 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Please include bluebird firmware for dvb-usb devices" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90723
<mkrufky> *I* released that firmware image to the public
<mkrufky> and i'd love it if ubuntu would package it
<seabag> aha!! well i added ivtv and it wakes up the card now! but, i may need to add some of those others too, because the card doesn't actually show anything.
<superm1> great seabag :)
<seabag> saa7134, and any others you recommend?
<mkrufky> no python app necessary -- we have linux/Documentation/dvb/get_dvb_firmware inside the kernel source
<superm1> mkrufky, given that you had released that firmware, that's pretty shocking.  i would worry about the other not 'public domain' pieces
<mkrufky> dont you think i should start with my own?
<superm1> mkrufky, right, but something more 'user' friendly pygtk ish
<superm1> was the goal
<superm1> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+spec/firmware-finder
<superm1> seabag, look at dmesg, you'll see between the START IVTV and END IVTV blocks
<superm1> what was loaded
<mkrufky> what do you want to know about saa7134, seabag ?
<seabag> superml, where is dmesg located?
<seabag> mkrufky, well basically my pvr 150mce pci won't wake up after suspend, so i'm in acpi-support trying to get it to wake the card up
<mkrufky> superm1: is that script going to read the firmware dependencies the same way that modinfo does?
<superm1> seabag, if you type 'dmesg | tac | sed -n '/=\ \ END INIT IVTV\ \ =/,/= START INIT IVTV =/p;/= START INIT IVTV =/q' | tac'  in a terminal you will get the information i'm referring to
<superm1> without the starting and ending ' of course
<superm1> mkrufky, well it was going to be initially just against a db of known firmware
<seabag> and in acpi-support i should separate them like this?   MODULES= "ivtv","saa", "foo"
<superm1> starting from get_dvb_firmware, and other things not listed i nit
<pepsiman> keescook: how can I find the cause of bug 97599?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 97599 in mythplugins "MythWeb sessions no longer working" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97599
<superm1> seabag, in acpi-source it would be like this MODULES=" ivtv saa7134 " etc
<mkrufky> superm1: the page you pointed me to says that it's going to look for required firmware based on subsystem id
<seabag> ohh gotcha. i tried "foo, bar" and that didn't work... ok
<mkrufky> superm1: so, im suggesting also to compare against the loaded module's modinfo output for firmware depency
<keescook> pepsiman: not sure.  I suspect someone will need to do some kind of VMware install of edgy and do the upgrade, if there are no clues in the apache logs
<mkrufky> dependency
<superm1> would the module be loading though if the firmware wasn't present
<superm1> or would it just provide an error
<mkrufky> module would load with an error
<pepsiman> keescook: what's it got to do with apache?  mythweb works fine except for the session stuff
<keescook> pepsiman: ah, perhaps I misunderstood.  what's is the problem you're seeing?
<pepsiman> "MythWeb doesn't remember recorded program sort order, upcoming recordings display settings, etc."
<superm1> this sounds like a bug that was reported a bit back
<keescook> yeah, I must have totally misunderstood it.  Can you add some details on what you'd expect and what happens to that bug report?
<pepsiman> I reported it in March
<superm1> mkrufky, i see okay
<superm1> but the more firmware that gets into the kernel, the less of a need for this spec in the first place
<mkrufky> superm1: even still -- you dont need the module to be loaded --  you can cross ref the subsystem ids against the module tables, and then just use modinfo without even having to load the module
<mkrufky> firmware doesnt "get into the kernel"
<superm1> well kernel package :)
<superm1> ship "with" the kernel
<mkrufky> ok, thats better :-) ...
<pepsiman> keescook: done
<seabag> ok superml, i did the dmesg tac and the response shows ivtv, ivtv0, sda, etc... i don't even see the saa7134
<seabag> * superm1
<superm1> seabag, you sould have seen cx25840, wmv 8775, tunre, tveeprom,
<superm1> and probably a few others
<seabag> ah ok i see those. toss 'em all i n?
<superm1> as long as nothing else is using them, it wouldn't hurt
<superm1> you can check with lsmod
<seabag> gotcha. brb!
<superm1> DaveMorris, did you ever submit bug 83884 upstream?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 83884 in mythplugins "Mythfrontend crashes after MythMusic completes a music database scan" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83884
<seabag> superm1, stupid question but should i include sda, usb, tuner...?
<superm1> No don't use those first two
<superm1> tuner is fine
<DaveMorris> poss not, I've been kinda sleeping on that job
<superm1> well it needs a backtrace first anyway
<superm1> but if that mp3 file on the tracker can reproduce it, a backtrace is easy to make
<DaveMorris> if I had it'll be added to the bug report
<seabag> mkay
<DaveMorris> did you guys sort out those apport stack traces
<DaveMorris> ?
<superm1> oh right.  i had forgotten about that spec
<superm1> laga, once you finish up the trunk packaging lets sort that out okay?
<seabag> superm1, still same as before. mplayer /dev/video0 shows up now but still blank window
<superm1> seabag, did you restart after the first failed attempt?
<seabag> yes
<superm1> seabag, you might want to bring your question up to the ivtv mailing list then, see if any of them have some further suggestions
<superm1> i'm parched
<seabag> hmm
<seabag> well thank you very much, you helped me get halfway!
<seabag> i've been glaring at this PC since eh, january or so :D
<keescook> superm1: bug #126812 has the debdiff for by-path handling of v4l devices.  I'll get it confirmed by the maintainer.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126812 in udev "video4linux devices have no static mapping" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126812
<superm1> good luck :)  if you get the second half sorted out, please let us know so we can add it to the wiki and tell others :)
<seabag> aha ok definitely. i was going to ask you how i could help out in this matter. will do!!
<superm1> alright keescook, i'll build this and my patch later this evening
<seabag> here goes nothin. cya!
<superm1> cya seabag
<superm1> i'll let you know how things turn out
<keescook> cool, this looks good
<superm1> keescook, do you know how to process the rules after reinstalling udev on a live box?
<keescook> root@cube:/dev/v4l/by-path# ls -l
<keescook> total 0
<keescook> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 12 2007-07-18 11:28 pci-0000:01:06.0-cx8800 -> ../../video0
<keescook> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 13 2007-07-18 11:28 pci-0000:01:07.0-ivtv -> ../../video24
<keescook> superm1: I don't.  :(  I rebooted.  :P
<superm1> because i'll likely have to do this off a live cd
<superm1> hm.
<superm1> that does look very good
<keescook> er, actually
<keescook> video24 should be video1 ... hmm
<superm1> oh right. hm
<keescook> I wonder how I give preference?
<superm1> also, what about the vbi devices
<keescook> the rule currently ignores them (just check for video*, I think I'll switch to video[0-9] )
<superm1> so won't work work with more than 10 cards :)
<keescook> right.  any idea how the video24 is built?
<keescook> i.e. how ivtv decides to start counting at 24 for the other bits?
<superm1> ivtv creates i think 4 device minors
<keescook> better yet, what _is_ video24?
<superm1> i have a video0, video24, and video32
<superm1> from a pvr-150
<superm1> the pvr350 makes one more
<superm1> video24 is for radio
<superm1> keescook, http://ivtvdriver.org/viewcvs/ivtv/branches/0.10/doc/README.devices?view=markup
<keescook> wow.  there isn't a sane way to handle all that.  ugly v4l.
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, talking to my buddy with the ppc, says the live disk works fine on his ibook.  Everything works but the wireless OOB.
<tgm4883_laptop> This is one instance though and i suppose other models could be different
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, okay great.  i'll bug my roomate to install debootstrap (he's a gentoo guy, so he'll have to give me a chroot to work with) to build it
<tgm4883_laptop> sweet
<superm1> i wonder if gentoo has a pbuilder/sbuild ebuild.  if so, then i can even build ubiquity and such through it
<tgm4883_laptop> still waiting on the guy from the forums to get back to me, then we will have a survey of 2
<mkrufky> guys, sorry... . been very busy here
<mkrufky> video24 is RGB, as opposed to mpeg
<mkrufky> ( i think )
<mkrufky> i get them confused
<superm1> mkrufky, it's in that readme i linked keescook to
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, perhaps the problem was with the ati vid card, and not the ppc
<superm1> i was a bit confused too
<tgm4883_laptop> or a combination of the two
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, the problem is the monitor timing typically
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<mkrufky> pvr350 adds a video48, that is raw video input to the decoder (tv out) ... video16 is mpeg input to the decoder (tv out)
<mkrufky> oh, oops... readme's are better than a babbling mkrufky ;-)
<keescook> the only way I can work around this is to ignore video10 and higher.  :(
<mkrufky> that sucks
<superm1> well actually that should be an okay solution for the problem attempting to solve
<mkrufky> what id somebody actually had 16 raw capture devices attached?
<mkrufky> s/id/if
<superm1> lol
<keescook> superm1: yeah.
<superm1> if someone really has more than 10 video capture devices, i'd like to see how their IO in the system takes to that in the first place
<mkrufky> im not an expert on how those sysfs paths work....  but wouldnt it be better to fix the v4l core code to create those paths instead of patching udev, distro-specific?
<mkrufky> superm1: i've read of people with > 12 DVB capture devices....  i couldnt imagine any need for that many raw video devices, but just because i dont see the need doesnt mean somebody else might try it
<superm1> well dvb i can see - but raw capture no.  ivtv has a strict limit at 10 cards anyhow
<keescook> mkrufky: yeah, this is limited only to video[0-9]  devices for the moment.
<mkrufky> ivtv has a limit of 10 cards?  any idea why?
<mkrufky> (yeah, i havent seen any motherboards with 10 pci slots, but besides that...)
<superm1> well but you can have a pvr-500
<superm1> which provides two cards
<superm1> er actually the hard limit is 12
<superm1> not 10
<mkrufky> yeah, 12 makes more sense, then
<superm1> not sure why its there, but its listed in the readme
<superm1> why does 12 make more sense?
<mkrufky> i'll ask hans when i see him next
<mkrufky> 12 makes more sense, because i have seen mb;s with up to 6 pci slots
<mkrufky> 10 just seemed to be a random number
<keescook> superm1: debdiff updated: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/8519911/udev_113-0ubuntu6.debdiff
<mkrufky> .... but then again, there are those pci extenders...  not that they would work well at all
* superm1 really thinks someone who has 12 cards actively recording, needs to find a new hobby
<keescook> root@cube:/dev/v4l/by-path# ls -l
<keescook> total 0
<keescook> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 12 2007-07-18 11:48 pci-0000:01:06.0-cx8800 -> ../../video0
<keescook> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 12 2007-07-18 11:48 pci-0000:01:07.0-ivtv -> ../../video1
<keescook> there, that gives us sane symlinks in a sane configuration.  :(
<keescook> er :)
<tgm4883_laptop> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
* tgm4883_laptop hi pot, this is kettle.  Your black
<mkrufky> i agree with you, superm1 ... except for the fact that linux does exist so that those people can built whetever they want out of their pcs
<mkrufky> brb
<keescook> tgm4883_laptop: heh.  I figured 4 lines wasn't
<keescook> "large text"
<keescook> :)
<tgm4883_laptop> :)\
<tgm4883_laptop> your fine with that
<superm1> well i think i know how i'll test this later.  i'll just kill two birds with one stone, and rebuild a new mythbuntu disk to test a few other changes with these added in
<foxbuntu> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<foxbuntu> :P
<foxbuntu> well its large text on my 640x480 res laptop
<superm1> foxbuntu, 640x480. are you kidding?
<laga> superm1: yup
<superm1> laga, did that change of adding the prefilled sql value translate over well to trunk?
<superm1> or will it need to be reworked for additional items that are added
<laga> superm1: i have not tried them on a vanilla install of mythbuntu. :(
<laga> let's take a look...
<superm1> i don't know how sql values are stored for the storage groups
<superm1> rather than the recordings directory
<superm1> so i'd expect some level of breakage there
<laga> looks like epgdata.com has data for germany, austria, switzerland, netherlands, UK, spain, france and italy. not all channels, of course, but at least the main channels
<laga> superm1: i don't expect breakage.
<laga> superm1: there's a "DBSchemaVer" entry in the settings table.
<laga> i believe your sql file has it, too.
<superm1> well so it would upgrade the first time *any* myth app is ran?
<superm1> or just mythtv-setup
<laga> looking at the code right now...
<laga> well, still grepping :)
<superm1> the idea was supposed to be that you can install mythtv, and not have to run mythtv-setup unless you wanted to add a tuner
<superm1> so someone only wanting to use mythvideo or mythmusic could
<laga> libs/libmythtv/dbcheck.cpp handles database upgrades
<laga> hum
<laga> (personally, i would not use mythtv for mythvideo or mythmusic only, but OK)
<laga> i guess it'll be fine.
<superm1> well probably not mythmusic only
<superm1> more likely mythvideo only
<laga> heh
<superm1> i've seen a few forum posts about people wanting to do that
<superm1> which is what pre-empted the idea
<laga> right
<superm1> now if some method of automatic tuner detection could be added, then this can probably be taken a step further
<laga> true
<superm1> someone would literally be able to install mythtv, and then watch tv from it.  if they wanted guide data, or to change defaults they could open mythtv-setup
<laga> i'll try to get mythweb sorted out ASAP, but the grabber is taking up a lot of my time as well
<laga> heh
<superm1> i'm surprised my changes didn't transliterate right over
<laga> you're forgetting about channel tuning info
<superm1> oh right.
<laga> superm1: i must have broken something during the merge, i guess.
<superm1> what's happening to you now?
<laga> it's still hanging ;)
<laga> same as before
<laga> i should try on a fresh install
<superm1> and you made sure that you caught my #DEBHELPER# tags
<superm1> and my extra . /usr/share/debconf/confmodule
<laga> i'll keep that in mind when i review the merge again, thanks
<laga> i've gotta run now, lady's waiting ;)
<superm1> laga, can you push really quick
<superm1> before you leave?
<laga> ok
<superm1> i'll see if i catch it
<laga> will files in "unknown" state be committed as well?=
<superm1> no
<superm1> bzr add
<superm1> and then they will
<superm1> don't forget to bzr commit; bzr push if your not bound to the branch (i'm not sure if you are)
<superm1> rather than just bzr commit
<laga> i believe i'm bound to i
<laga> t
<laga> FYI, mythweather-revamp was merged back to trunk
<superm1> really.
<superm1> okay so then when we switch, my patch can be dropped
<laga> yup
<laga> i'm pushing now
<superm1> okay great
<superm1> thanks
<laga> my mythplugin tree is not bound to the launchpad branch
<laga> weird..
<superm1> well i'm glad i mentioned that then :)
<laga> no worries, i notice when it asks me for my password for my private key
<superm1> to push?
<laga> (i almosed pushed the mythtv tree instead of mythplugins, that's why i got confused)
<laga> yes
<laga> too lazy to set up ssh-agent
<superm1> weird
<superm1> why would it
<superm1> oh
<laga> my private key is protected with a password
<superm1> if you weren't kde based, you could get seahorse
<laga> superm1: FYI, i commented out some stuff in those mythweb.* files during debugging
<superm1> well i'll see if i can catch it
<laga> thanks, it's much appreciated
<laga> afk
<superm1> cya
<keescook> superm1: whoa, what a weird error from PPA
<superm1> So what is the use of PPA, if i'm not able to use it for test builds.....
<superm1> that's very annoying
<Kenzu_> hey..
<superm1> hey Kenzu_
<Kenzu_> i'am testing boot times on my 2gb mythbuntu stick and my 512mb larch stick
<Kenzu_> so far larch is 2.30min fra power on to playing tv
<superm1> 2.30min fra power?
<Kenzu_> and mythbuntu 4.10min from power on
<Kenzu_> and the 2gb stick has better read times than the 512mb
<superm1> similar performance on both though?
<Kenzu_> almost... on mythbuntu it crashes when exiting the guide when xvmc is active... but it works fine om larch with xvmc
<superm1> that's interesting
<Kenzu_> and 4.10 was wrong
<Kenzu_> it was 4.37
<superm1> Kenzu_, did you install bootchart?
<Kenzu_> no
<Kenzu_> just stopwatch in my hand
<superm1> well bootchart will explain where the hold up is
<superm1> it generates a graph
<superm1> showing the slow parts
<superm1> in /var/SOMETHING/bootchart
<superm1> dont remember where in var
<superm1> but its i nthere
<Kenzu_> hdparm -t on 2gb is 15,29mb/sec
<Kenzu_> hdparm -t on 512mb is 10,96mb/sec
<Kenzu_> the slow part is loading initrd.img
<Kenzu_> on mythbuntu it's the first 2.30 min
<Kenzu_> I could make a dd of larch and put the image on my server if you will test it
<superm1> wow 2.3 minutes for the initrd??
<superm1> that would be the effect of usb 1 loading it i would say
<superm1> how long is larch's initrd load
<Kenzu_> 1.30 ca
<superm1> can you compare the size of the two initrds?
<Kenzu_> initrd on larch is 2,2mb and mythbuntu i 6,7mb
<Kenzu_> so that's the primary problem
<superm1> okay so then there is the hold up
<superm1> now how that can be resolved is another problem
<Kenzu_> a special mythbuntu initrd?
<superm1> well what do you take out of it?
<superm1> because its supposed to be generic enough to handle a large variety of hardware
<Kenzu_> or maybe a special mythbuntu-usb initrd
<superm1> my guess would be the larch initrd won't work on such a large variety of boxes
<Kenzu_> larch used udev in the initrd
<superm1> what does ubuntu do?
<Kenzu_> it's pretty smart...
<Kenzu_> don't know
<Kenzu_> it's called mkinitcpio on larch
<Kenzu_> http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Mkinitcpio
<superm1> wow that looks pretty neat
<Kenzu_> ya... it's made by an archlinux developer
<superm1> perhaps you should propose a spec on this for ubuntu to use this (which would mean mythbuntu too)
<superm1> that would help the boot process across the board on a variety of boxes
<Kenzu_> I like arch linux so much, but I also like ubuntu (because everything just works and is a full desktop from start)
<Kenzu_> archlinux is simple as hell
<superm1> what is arch's advantages then outside this?
<Kenzu_> speed... and simple config files
<Kenzu_> http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Arch_vs_Others
<Kenzu_> and simple package making
<superm1> well package making is simple in ubuntu
<superm1> you just need to read a little about it :)
<superm1> !packagingguide
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<Kenzu_> the problem with ubuntu is that it's hard to get under the hood... becuase it has to fit everybodys needs
<superm1> well i'm not sure what you mean by under the hood?
<Kenzu_> commandline stuff and boot stuff
<Kenzu_> it's hard to strip down and make a custom boot
<superm1> well i would have to disagree there
<superm1> all the init scripts are customizable
<superm1> in different run levels
<Kenzu_> or maybe i'am not that smart
<superm1> if you want to customize the initrd, that is doable as well
<superm1> its a conf file and one command
<superm1> to change whats loaded in it
<DaveMorris> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<Kenzu_> hmm... maybe it's just me
<Kenzu_> ;-)
<superm1> Kenzu_, see /etc/initramfs-tools
<superm1> you can list exactly what modules you want in initramfs.conf
<superm1> and then run update-initramfs
<superm1> and it will regenerate based on what you change
<superm1> keescook, the weird thing is it was accepted to ~superm1
<superm1> PPA
<keescook> superm1: yeah, did it just auto-retry, or did you do something special?
<superm1> well the first time i submitted it to ~ubuntu-mythtv
<superm1> the second time i submitted it to ~superm1
<superm1> i think that ~ubuntu-mythtv's ppa needs to be activated manually or something
<keescook> hunh.  but you're in the ubuntu-mythtv group...
<keescook> oooh
<superm1> whereas ~superm1 had it activated automatically
<superm1> sometime back
<superm1> now ideally - it would be really cool to use these ppa's for building mythbuntu applications before they hit the archives, or possibly for 0.20-fixes weekly builds.  depending how clean this build process is with ppa .
<DaveMorris> superm1 where on line are those screen shots you passed me before?
<superm1> DaveMorris, http://www.mythbuntu.org/~supermario/mythbuntu/7.10-screenshots/mythbuntu-live-autostart/
<superm1> for the three plugins pages, there will be 3 types
<superm1> NONE, NFS, SMB
<superm1> if NFS or SMB is activated, share and server are editable
<superm1> if SMB is activated "Use Authentication" is editable
<superm1> if "Use Authentication" is activated, User name and password are editable
<mkrufky> wowow ... is that stuff in the current mythbuntu release?
<superm1> on the master backend tab, either "Successful" or "Failure" will be output underneath the botom of the MySQL Server box
<superm1> mkrufky, that is going to be in alpha 3 provided i have the gui working right :)
<superm1> the python command line code for it works as expected
<mkrufky> that looks great...  i'll have to give that a try once ready
<superm1> but you will be able to use the disk as a live frontend and save changes to a flash drive
<superm1> eg, plug inthe flash drive, boot the cd, and it starts everything for you
<superm1> mounts shares etc
<DaveMorris> no, the ones you showed me ages ago
<mkrufky> thats exactly what i'd like ....  except that i'd use a CF disk instead
<superm1> mkrufky, as long as it mounts by gnome-volume-manager in /media
<mkrufky> i'd love to rip that hard disk out of my mythfrontend box and replace it with CF
<superm1> automatically
<superm1> does it?
<mkrufky> it would just boot as a regular IDE disk
* DaveMorris wants to make it easy for net booting of mythbuntu next summer
<superm1> well you can do it that way too, but that prettified gui is for live cd boot- something a little different is planned for the install version
<mkrufky> i wrote this howto a few years ago:
<mkrufky> http://techsounds.org/linux/cf/
<mkrufky> this was before i got involved with v4l/dvb ... but it works very well
<superm1> looks pretty straightforward too
<superm1> DaveMorris, which screenshots are you talking about?
<mkrufky> VERY simple
<superm1> you can look a directory up above that one
<superm1> for my last set
<superm1> that i took
<DaveMorris> superm1 the screenshots of the splash screen, and ubquity
<DaveMorris> that looks like the ones
<superm1> look a directory above
<superm1> and see if those are what you mean
<DaveMorris> I'm lazy, whats the wget syntax to get *.png from a url dir ?
<mkrufky> ok, i gotta run ... cu guys later
<superm1> cya mkrufky
<superm1> DaveMorris, don't know off hand
<superm1> just click them
<superm1> and see if those are it
<DaveMorris> they are
<DaveMorris> but I'm too lazy to click on them all to download
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-07-19
<DaveMorris> superm1 for the docs, I've made it so you can stick the png/jpg file into the image dir, and it then auto gets generated into an eps file
<superm1> cool
<superm1> that will make it easy to update
<DaveMorris> was a nice bit of scripting, http://www.pastebin.ca/625376 if you fancy looking
<DaveMorris> yeah thats what I though
<superm1> the amount of content is growing too i saw :)  Grabbed a lot from the mythtv.org
<DaveMorris> yeah, also have a ref section
<superm1> so make sure that you quote them in referenced
<superm1> okay good
<DaveMorris> when are we releasing version 1?
<superm1> October or Novemnber
<DaveMorris> and are we gonna feature freeze when gutsy does.
<superm1> i'd like to have the docs ready at the same time as release
<superm1> of 7.10
<superm1> mythbuntu
<DaveMorris> yeah, howeved you'll have to freeze the feature changes so we can get them done, proof read etc
<superm1> right
<superm1> i'd like to feature freeze in August
<DaveMorris> I've not been proof reading yet, as it keeps on changing
<DaveMorris> end of August?
<superm1> well August/September
<superm1> yea either end of Aug or begin of Sept
<superm1> wow that's quite some magic in that script
<DaveMorris> well it's gpl'ed in the bzr tree so feel free to use it etc
<DaveMorris> http://greenacre.no-ip.com/dave/stuff/morris-fullcircle-graphic-cluster07.pdf is the arcticle I'm writing for the fullcircle magazine atm
<superm1> graphic rendering clusters
<superm1> wow
<superm1> 12800x3600.  that's amazing
<DaveMorris> yeah, I max out the network, I want around $40k for a 10 gigbit network, but we have no money left :(
<DaveMorris> so I'm stuck with 1gigbit
<superm1> ha.  stuck at 1gigabit
<superm1> that's the first time i've heard someone say that
<DaveMorris> also the company sold us the machines saying they had dual gigabit nics
<DaveMorris> bullshit, 1 is 100mbit
<DaveMorris> took me a while to work out why it was slow with the nic's bonded than on there own
<superm1> did you end up getting them to replace it?
<DaveMorris> no, the pointed to the small print saying product may vary sligjtly from the description
<superm1> that's bogus
<DaveMorris> you notice the pictures in that article shows XP running
<DaveMorris> I wasn't ovely fused, its not my money
<superm1> why?
<DaveMorris> why XP?
<superm1> yea
<DaveMorris> it was hooked up via hardware cables, so was at crap res, but the pic was for something else.  I've just used it as a spacer for where the actual pic will go.  Since its the same hardware
<superm1> oh i see
<DaveMorris> well I best goto bed if I wanna get to work on time.
<superm1> alrihgt
<superm1> night DaveMorris
<kap> anyone here?
<DaveMorris> why am I getting mythtv releated bugs on the mythbuntu mailing list?
<tgm4883> Not sure DaveMorris, but i'm getting them too (and questions).
<DaveMorris> but I already get them via been part of the mythtv group, I dont need them twice
<tgm4883> agreed, not needed twice
<tgm4883> hmm, perhaps because the mailing list is for ubuntu-mythtv, not mythbuntu.  I thought the list wasn't going to get this stuff as it was going to be low volume?
<keescook> superm1: the udev maintainer is at GUADEC this week, so it's likely I won't hear back on the udev patch for v4l until next week.  :P  How did your experimentation turn out?
<felix_> join #mythtv-users
<superm1> keescook, I ran into issues getting the other thing I wanted to test to work up until 2am last night, and consequently didn't get a cd built to test with the patches.  it will have to wait till tonight.
<superm1> DaveMorris, tgm4883 the contact addresses for the ubuntu-mythtv and mythbuntu group are set to the mailing list, any one can then respond to bugs/questions via email.  There shouldn't be any doubles sent out afaik though.  Should things be switched around?\
<tgm4883> not sure, i think DaveMorris is getting it twice because he is in mythtv group and mythbuntu group
<superm1> so am i
<tgm4883> i only get it once
<superm1> and i only get things once
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> something on his end i suppose.  Is he registered with 2 emails and one forwards?
<laga> maybe he's on CC for some mails
<superm1> some of the mails were threaded
<superm1> so perhaps they looked like multiples
<DaveMorris> my address on the mythbuntu list is different
<superm1> oh
<DaveMorris> no I have filters set up, and I've got them in ubuntu folder (launchpad sent) and in my mythbuntu folder, sent on the mythbuntu list
<superm1> well perhaps i'll blow away the mailing list contact addy for 'mythbuntu'
<superm1> keescook, speaking of the troubles i ran into with the other testing, could you sponsor the new resultant versions i made last night: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6101 (mythbuntu-default-settings) and http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6102 (mythbuntu-live-autostart)
<keescook> superm1: mythbuntu-default-settings uploaded.  I can't find mythbuntu-live-autostart in the archive, though?
<superm1> keescook, i wonder if the first version didn't clear binary new yet.  let me double check
<superm1> woah.  what happened to LP overnight.  the fonts are huge...
<superm1> yea its sitting in the queue still, if you upload the new version will it just override the old one? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+queue?start=40
<keescook> not sure...
<superm1> keescook, as said in #ubuntu-devel, its safe to have both versions in the queue.
<keescook> superm1: okay, cool.
<keescook> superm1: -live-autostart uploaded.  :)
<superm1> great thx
<keescook> also, base-files uploaded too (now that freeze is over)
<superm1> ah good.  so these "freezes" are more artificially created than the archive locking things out or putting them in queue then
<superm1> mkrufky, i wanted to ask you a bit more about your desired CF configuration.  Could you see if the CF reader is automatically mounted in /media?
<superm1> via gnome-volume-manager
<mkrufky> hey
<mkrufky> in my method, the CF is not hot-unpluggable
<mkrufky> it works like any IDE hard drive
<mkrufky> the computer does not know any difference
<mkrufky> i think if you try to remove the CF disk, BAD BAD BAD things will happen
<mkrufky> i have this very nice CF-to-IDE  adapter, so i mount the CF inside the case, and you do not have access to fiddle with it without opening up the machine
<mkrufky> i can show you a pic of this adapter, if you're interested
<mkrufky> .... only thing to keep in mind ....  you must set the linux configuration to treat the CF as a cdrom ....  do not attempt to write to it -- it should be read-only
<mkrufky> otherwise, cf disks can only handle a limited amount or writes.... eventually it would die
<mkrufky> [silence falls upon the crowd] 
<Tari> any Flash media has a limited life span
<Tari> it's governed by the number of times it can be erased
<mkrufky> exactly.... thats why i just build the system like a livecd and then "burn" it to CF ... or a usb flash drive
<mkrufky> http://techsounds.org/linux/cf/
<mkrufky> (i wrote this a few years ago)
<mkrufky> superm1: did i answer your question sufficiently?
<tgm4883> mkrufky, i suppose your method would also work with a microdrive?
<mkrufky> tgm4883: yes.... with a microdrive, then you do not have the limited write limitation
<mkrufky> either microdrive or CF would both show as any standard IDE disk
<mkrufky> using something like this:
<mkrufky> http://pics2.spoonfeeder.com/AieFTPFiles/AIEUser/3JZ6TKVVPM6B/VXELSUZ3EZQK.JPG
<mkrufky> the one i use is a bit different -- it allows two cf dists per adapter
<mkrufky> s/dists/disks
<tgm4883> that would be really nice is a epia
<tgm4883> in one i mean
<mkrufky> yes... actually... i'd love to build a mini-itx box that can do mythfrontend stuff w/ HD output
<mkrufky> i'd really like to get this big clunker out of my living room -- taking up all that space
<mkrufky> donate it to charity or something,. lol
<tgm4883> yea, i almost built one, but the HD on it wasn't definite.  All I heard about it was that it "Should" be able to do HD
<mkrufky> i havent really done the research yet....  ive read about a mini-itx board with built in HDMI outs .... that sounds nice
<tgm4883> oh sorry, yea i built a mini itx system.  I was actually looking at building something a little smaller, but the HD wasn't definite.  I was looking at either nano itx or pico itx  http://www.via.com.tw/en/products/mainboards/
<tgm4883> the problem is the processor, as it's built in and only goes up to a certain speed since its passively cooled
<tgm4883> couple that with a microdrive, and you have 1 small quiet system
<mkrufky> a flash drive would be faster....
<mkrufky> (but read only, i guess)
<tgm4883> true
<tgm4883> once setup though, would you need to write?
<tgm4883> actually the nano-itx board they have looks pretty good now, more info
<tgm4883> wonder how linux compatible it is though
<mkrufky> a perfect setup should never really need to write
<mkrufky> well... ideally
<mkrufky> what i would do .....  is keep the build for the system on a different hard drive somewhere, and maintain two cf disks
<mkrufky> one for production ... always works
<mkrufky> the other for upgrading
<mkrufky> this way, you can upgrade the system without jeopardizing the stable system -- can always go back to it in the event of a regression
<mkrufky> (also makes the dual cf-adapter that much more handy)
<superm1> mkrufky, sorry i was out for lunch
<superm1> i understand a lot better now
<mkrufky> superm1: no prob
<superm1> that method could be adapted to use the live disk (alpha 3 +) with mythbuntu-live-autostart
<mkrufky> probably ... im not very familiar with mythbuntu-live yet....  but i intend to play with it soon
<superm1> well you won't see this until the next alpha (next week or two)
<superm1> i just finished the coding for it and such yesterday
<mkrufky> ok
<mkrufky> so then i wont try mythbuntu yet :-)
<mkrufky> as it is ... my feisty mythfrontend works fine with my fc5 mythbackend server .... so i think its safe to assume that a mythbuntu frontend would work fine as well
<superm1> now if something is mounted rw, but is only read from - does that still count against the requirement on mounts?
<mkrufky> its a bad idea to do that
<superm1> yes - up until final release at least
<mkrufky> journaling stuff will still write stuff
<mkrufky> you'd have to use vfat or ext2, i guess
<mkrufky> better off to mount read only as read only
<superm1> well what you will likely do then is two partitions
<mkrufky> otherwise you risk shortening the life of the media
<superm1> one that keeps the "cd image"
<mkrufky> and the other for settings
<superm1> and one for configuration file and ~/.mythtv
<mkrufky> in *my* case, i would keep the system on cf, and use a usb key for settings
<superm1> as long as the second is mounted in /media
<superm1> that's all that matters
<superm1> yea a usb key is cheap enough
<mkrufky> yes
<mkrufky> plus, you wouldnt need more that a few MB for the configuration
<mkrufky> you can probably pick upa 4mb usb dohickey for a few cents, lol
<superm1> well configuration is < 1k, the ~.mythtv directory is around 9-50 megs depending on the theme you choose
<mkrufky> hmm... why store the themes there and not a symlink?
<superm1> well its cached content
<superm1> scaled
<superm1> to your resolution
<superm1> that you use
<mkrufky> :-/
<mkrufky> personally, i think i'd prefer to let it render every boot, and store it in a ramdisk
<superm1> well there is an option for that
<superm1> that i added
<superm1> because i had a feeling not everyone would want to do it this way
<mkrufky> ok, good :-)
<superm1> actually if you really want, you can just inject the configuration into /media/SOMETHING in the cd image if you want then
<superm1> and do it all read only
<mkrufky> yes... but that would mean that if you re-do your backend config and / or network / db stuff, that you'd have to re-spin a new frontend system
<superm1> well reinject the configuration file
<superm1> at least
<mkrufky> true
<mkrufky> that would also work
<superm1> i dont think i said above, but mythbuntu first release is going to be 0.21 based
<superm1> so if 0.21 is pushed back we will be too
<superm1> but laga is tracking trunk and has packaging to support it
<mkrufky> very cool
<superm1> laga, you missing a prerm?
<superm1> laga, that appears to be your trouble
<superm1> grab the mythweb.prerm from the -fixes branch
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-07-20
<tgm4883_laptop> does mytharchive make a new log file with each archive or append to the end of the last log file
<superm1_> new
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> my cutfile isn't working rirght
<tgm4883_laptop> :(, shouldn't the word cut be in either mythburn.log or progress.log if im using a cutfile?
<superm1_> so you made the cutlist by going into edit mode
<superm1_> and then told it to use the cutlist?
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<tgm4883_laptop> made the cutlist
<tgm4883_laptop> then hit stop to exit.
<tgm4883_laptop> when i went to mytharchive, it had the scissors indicating a cutlist, and i checked use cutlist
<superm1_> weird. and that's not working?
<tgm4883_laptop> nope
<tgm4883_laptop> :(
<superm1_> you can try to transcode it
<tgm4883_laptop> tried it twice
<superm1_> before hand
<superm1_> with a mpeg2-mpeg2 transcode
<tgm4883_laptop> one HD, and one SD
<tgm4883_laptop> no reencoding?
<superm1_> right
<tgm4883_laptop> havent tried that
<tgm4883_laptop> not sure i have anything in the dvd spec
<tgm4883_laptop> unless via the stb is
<superm1_> well the re-encoding can happen later
<superm1_> that's not a big deal
<superm1_> but if the cutlist is the part failing
<superm1_> then you can cut via that transcode at least
<tgm4883_laptop> well i'll try not reencoding it and see if that works
<tgm4883_laptop> ive been having it make a 1 layer dvd iso
<superm1_> yea that's a good plan
<tgm4883_laptop> so atleast im not wasting dvds
<superm1_> to start with
<tgm4883_laptop> when we were talking about the dual layer problem
<tgm4883_laptop> was that with mytharchive burning the dvd or making the iso?
<superm1_> making the iso
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<superm1_> burning the dvd is no trouble
<superm1_> but if your making a video dvd, you won't hit that anyway
<tgm4883_laptop> sweet
<tgm4883_laptop> just wanted to know as im planning on archiving my planet earth shows
<tgm4883_laptop> 1 dvd per show
<superm1_> you get them all in HD?
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<superm1_> how big was all that?
<tgm4883_laptop> freaking awesome
<tgm4883_laptop> let me check
<tgm4883_laptop> 11 episodes @ 7GB each
<superm1_> wow
<superm1_> i wouldn't be able to justify putting that onto ordinary dvds :)
<tgm4883_laptop> external HD/
<superm1_> well at least in native format
<superm1_> after snipping commercials
<superm1_> those are likely about 4 gigs or so
<superm1_> each
<superm1_> so they could go on native dvds instead
<tgm4883_laptop> ideally, not having to reduce the quality would be great.  But encoding them in the HQ encoder should produce some nice results
<tgm4883_laptop> I will probably keep them on my file server uncompressed also
<superm1_> well do you *need* them in dvd video?
<superm1_> format
<tgm4883_laptop> when i say uncompressed, i mean in their full 7gb glorry
<tgm4883_laptop> kinda
<superm1_> why?
<tgm4883_laptop> my sister in law wants to see them
<tgm4883_laptop> and she has no mythtv
<superm1_> i see
<tgm4883_laptop> unfortunetly
<superm1_> and no pc hooked up either ?
<superm1_> because they are indeed just mpeg2 files
<tgm4883_laptop> or fortunetly, depending on how you look at it
<superm1_> haha
<tgm4883_laptop> well i was going to wire their house for some nice audio/video, but in the end they went with a professional company
<tgm4883_laptop> *cough* overpriced *cough*
<superm1_> well you know what though, it prevents you getting flak if something ever breaks
<tgm4883_laptop> true
<tgm4883_laptop> but it really is overprice
<tgm4883_laptop> when the wiring costs $10000.....
<superm1_> wtf?
<superm1_> 10k????
<tgm4883_laptop> its a large house, but still
<tgm4883_laptop> ever heard of crestron?
<superm1_> she must have compared your cost to her company's cost, and been like well "if its this expensive, i must be getting more by having these guys do it"
<superm1_> na
<tgm4883_laptop> my brother just thought it was too complicated
<tgm4883_laptop> this was before he knew the price
<tgm4883_laptop> 10000 for wireing and it doesn't do anything yet
<superm1_> lol
<superm1_> that's insane
<tgm4883_laptop> its a nice system, but all proprietary coding
<superm1_> how so?
<superm1_> ir transmitting and such?
<tgm4883_laptop> no ir transmitting
<tgm4883_laptop> everything is wired
<tgm4883_laptop> new construction only
<tgm4883_laptop> its some heavy duty wire too, and controls the whole house
<tgm4883_laptop> lights, audio, video, tv, phone, internet, blinds
<superm1_> oh so its smart home esque
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<tgm4883_laptop> nothing that I saw it do couldn't be done in linux with a few different programs though
<superm1_> actually you know, i met the guy who started Mr. House
<tgm4883_laptop> I was going to implement that in my design
<tgm4883_laptop> how is that project going anyway?
<superm1_> he told me that its gotten to the point that he doesn't understand a lot of the code in it now
<superm1_> since so many people joined in on it
<tgm4883_laptop> lol
<superm1_> and added to it
<tgm4883_laptop> i was looking at mr house and plutohome
<superm1_> both are a bit pricey to setup
<superm1_> but pluto is nice in that its got all the mythesque stuff
<tgm4883_laptop> pluto is nice, but they didn't have any real answers for me
<tgm4883_laptop> supposedly they have dealers, but couldn't tell me a single one when i called
<superm1_> some business people they are huh?
<tgm4883_laptop> i just looked up the cable for my brothers house.  It's called CresCat and has (2) Cat5e, (2) RG6, (2) RG6 plus cresnet
<tgm4883_laptop> yea, i was ready to spend money as i needed test equipment
<superm1_> what did you quote him?
<tgm4883_laptop> never found a dealer
<tgm4883_laptop> needed a couple different things to test with, orbitor, remote, etc
<tgm4883_laptop> it was just the main components i was worried about
<tgm4883_laptop> there website still has no dealers, they were suppose to have dealers listed in a couple months, but that was a year ago when I talked to them
<superm1_> morning Daviey
<DaveMorris> http://www.mini-itx.com/store/?c=38
<DaveMorris> get the price refunded if you write a linux install guide they like
<laga> superm1: i did have that mythweb.prerm, i just forgot to bzr add it, sorry :(
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mythtv.log
<OskarL> Hello. What is up with mythfrontend not being able to disable xscreensaver?
<DaveMorris> superm1: ^^
<laga> OskarL: hum. it's possible that the ubuntu packages call gnome-screensaver instead
<OskarL> laga: Thanks for the hint. You are right (or I was wrong) it stops xscreensaver, not gnome-screensaver...
<OskarL> There is apparently a ticket for it in the mythtv trac... http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/3652 so maybe it will be fixed in a year or so :)
<laga> um
<laga> i believe this patch or a similar patch is applied to the ubuntu packages
<OskarL> laga: It must be quite recent then. It doesn't in 0.20-svn20070122, but I'll check 0.20.1+fixes13837
<laga> OskarL: it's debian/patches/06_gnomescreensaver.dpatch
<OskarL> laga: That patch is quite old (December 4. 2006) 0.20-svn20070122 doesn't properly disable the screensaver for me. I will have to investigate that further... Thanks for the help
<laga> is gnome-screensaver running for you?
<laga> how do you notice it's unable to disable the screensaver?
<OskarL> The screen is blanked after 5 minutes of watching tv :)
<OskarL> could be a d-bus problem at my side though
<laga> try gnome-screensaver --poke
<OskarL> seems to work
<laga> mythfrontend should do the same
<laga> does it say anything about the screensaver in the frontend logs?
<OskarL> it says "Gnome-Screensaver support enabled"
<laga> hum
<OskarL> Could the resetTimer timout interval be too long for the timer that --poke:s the screensaver?
<tgm4883> whats the safe nvidia driver?  nv?
<mkrufky> "safe" ?  nv is the open source one
<mkrufky> the binary one is better, though ...  and i hate to say it
<tgm4883> yea i know, but this guy in the forums is having some problems, and im trying to get him back into X first
<tgm4883> he had installed the nvidia drivers from the repos, then he enabled the restricted driver.  Now his driver and module are a version mismatch
<Hugolp> mkrufky:  its not that extrange that nvidia oficial driver is better because the open source one its being done using reverse enginering
<Hugolp> the nvidia programers have the specs so its way easier
<tgm4883> so if i wanted him to get into X, the nv driver should do it?  Or a different one?
<mkrufky> Hugolp: no argument, there
<mkrufky> tgm4883: both of them work in X
<tgm4883> actually, now im thinking a dpkg --reconfigure might be in order.  If the screens have an unusable configuration
<tgm4883> not in their current state of his system
<mkrufky> the binary nvidia driver is better for hardware acceleration -- dont try HDTV with nv
<mkrufky> about the driver and module version mismatch -- just uninstall both, then reinstall
<tgm4883> did that
<DaveMorris> tgm4883 vesa will allways work as a driver
<tgm4883> now the screens have no usable config
<DaveMorris> very slow though
<tgm4883> maybe a dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg-video-?
<tgm4883> can you do a reconfigure and fix the screen problem?  is it just xserver-xorg?
<tgm4883> I figured that if I could get him into X, then i could have him post the xorg.conf, but if thats not needed then great
<DaveMorris> you can do a reconfigure, it tells you how in the top of your X file.
* DaveMorris unless its remvoed like mine :)
<tgm4883> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<DaveMorris> seems right, I'm jsust looking it up on a machine at home
<tgm4883> its if you want it auto updated
<DaveMorris> yeah
<DaveMorris> its the command he wants though
<tgm4883> ok, i'll let him know
<tgm4883> time to go check my mythburn
<tgm4883> arg
<tgm4883> There is no input plugin to handle the location of this movie
<DaveMorris> whats the problem ?
<tgm4883> anyone run across that trying to play a non re encoded dvd in totem from mythtv?
<DaveMorris> nope
<tgm4883> i think it roots back to me not being able to download the shows from mythweb and play them
<tgm4883> which I think is because its a mpeg 2 transport stream, I think
<tgm4883> I lied, just checked and I can play shows from mythweb.  Checking the iso in vlc now
<superm1> i was called for earlier this morning?
<superm1> laga, did you see my message about the prerm missing?
<superm1> keescook, i tested your changes.  Your udev rules work as expected, but my myth patch doesn't seem to be so fortunate
<superm1> keescook, i think that the way myth is populating that directory, it doesn't like to find symlinks.  I glanced for the the Qt API for QDir stuff (how it populates), and didn't see much of anything regarding following symlinks
<superm1> manually putting in the device name in the box (/dev/v4l/by-path/pci-XXXXX-ivtv ) worked fine in the UI however
<laga> superm1: yes. the prerm was there, i jsut forgot to commit it. it should be pushed now
<superm1> laga, so in your local builds, it was using the prerm too?  hmmpfh
<laga> i'd think so
<laga> do i have to tell it to add the prerm somewhere
<keescook> superm1: yeah, it's happy to use whatever you type into the UI.  I have a specific-to-my-cards udev rule that builds symlinks for /dev/video-pvr250 and /dev/video-pchd
<keescook> the feedback I got from udev upstream wasn't positive, but they didn't have a better suggestion yet, so I'm waiting to hear back about it.
<superm1> laga, as long as you have the line in debian/rules indicating that they are present (the line slips my mind), then it will know.
<superm1> keescook, what was the negative feedback re: it?
<superm1> "Hackish"?
<keescook> superm1: yeah, basically, Keybuk (ubuntu maintainer of udev) showed it to Kay (udev upstream) while they were in a presentation at GUADEC.  The feedback on got was "Key is making faces", and "can't HAL do this?".  I said I was interested in options, but they had to run off to the next presentation.  :P
<superm1> but hal is only present on boxes with X?
<superm1> is it not?
<superm1> (by default)
<keescook> I don't think HAL can do it in a useful way, and while it's a hack, it's easier than fixing v4l, since we need a solution for the ordering issue _now_.
<keescook> I'm actually not sure where hal fits.
<superm1> and its not like it breaks anything
<keescook> right.  though I suspect the worry is creating a bad solution that becomes a compatibility problem in the future.  I don't think it'd be very serious, though.
<superm1> I won't be able to do any more prodding with that patch again until after ULive, so there is plenty of time here for the interim
<superm1> laga, could you pastebin a diff -urN fixes/debian trunk/debian (well without that one patch i have for mythweb - that will be huge)?  I don't have either branch immediately available to me.
<laga> superm1: not at the moment, i'm about to run
<superm1> ah k
<laga> heh
<superm1> foxbuntu___, u present?
<tgm4883> superm1, i checked the archive i made last night.  Commercials were gone, but half the show was missing and there was a problem with stuttering (probably due to either it being an analog recording over firewire, or because I was watching a movie on the same machine at the same time).  Doing another test now, but what are your thoughts on archiving on the same machine that also records?
<tgm4883> i gotta think im pushing the machine pretty hard here
<superm1> well i don't think that it should push it that hard
<superm1> since transcode is a background processs
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> interesting.  I was always told (over in videohelp.com) that you shouldn't use a machine that is encoding. (general rule of thumb)
<tgm4883> This machine's load average:
<tgm4883>     * 1 Minute: 3.3
<tgm4883>     * 5 Minutes: 3.57
<tgm4883>     * 15 Minutes: 2.77
<superm1> well the process is niced down to i think 15
<tgm4883> its also recording 1 show in HD while comm flagging
<superm1> which is pretty low on the priority scale
<tgm4883> So the priority is low, can that be changed?
<tgm4883> via a frontend or backend setup
<superm1> well that shouldnt be the reason half the show was mising though
<superm1> i've gotta rn though.  i'll be back in ~hr
<superm1> can tchat more then
<tgm4883> i didn't think it was
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> on a different note, if anyone knows if they are showing planet earth jungles in HD again let me know, somehow it got erased off my system.
<reclusivemonkey_> hello everyone
<superm1> hey reclusivemonkey_
<superm1> tgm4883, i'm back
<reclusivemonkey_> hi superm1; I am pretty excited today. I got my iMON VFD finally! Just trying to get it to work now...
<superm1> :)
<reclusivemonkey> hello again, does anyone have any experience with LIRC in feisty?
<superm1> reclusivemonkey, yes
<reclusivemonkey> superm1: thanks; I just got a link from someone in #ubuntu-uk; checking that out now
<superm1> reclusivemonkey, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Feisty ?
<reclusivemonkey> superm1: that's the one =] 
<superm1> it's a wee bit complex as many people have pointed out, expect things to be getting easier with gutsy
<superm1> Daviey, ping
<reclusivemonkey> superm1: that's good news. I am hanging on for gutsy to try out the mythbuntu and this iMON will move into my mythtv box then. I am trying it out on my desktop for now
<Daviey> superm1: pong
<superm1> Daviey, gonna have some time for some hardcore meta action this weekend?
<Daviey> I'll have to :S
<Daviey> I've been so rushed off my feet at the moment, but i'll certainly find sometime
<superm1> good good
<reclusivemonkey> ah Daviey, you're here too =]  I think I'll keep it all in here
<superm1> Chadarius started on the control centre
<superm1> afaik
<Daviey> awesome, any screen shots
<superm1> and i've got live-autostart chugging along
<superm1> of the control centre or the live autostart?
<Daviey> i made a python+gtk scratch for lirc mapping - but not that effective atm
<Daviey> what is live autostart.. being seeing it on the MOTU mailinglist
<superm1> http://www.mythbuntu.org/~supermario/mythbuntu/7.10-screenshots/mythbuntu-live-autostart/
<superm1> it configures all the "other stuff" in live frontend mode
<Daviey> wow!
<superm1> and stores the changes to a flash drive
<superm1> 0.1 and 0.2 were uploaded, i'm working on adding lirc support for it
<superm1> but just like ubiquity it needs that lircd->lircrc parser ready now
<Daviey> superm1: you're zooming!
<superm1> i was testing it last night and i've got it to the point where you plug in the flash drive, and start that app.  you choose everything you want and hit save and start
<superm1> it does magic
<superm1> and then you can pull the cd and flash drive
<superm1> go to another machine
<superm1> and plug both in
<superm1> and it magically repeats it all
<Daviey> so on boot, does it overwrite /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt etc?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> and lircd.conf
<superm1> and hardware.conf
<superm1> and does those mounts for you
<superm1> and adjusts $HOME
<superm1> to use .mythtv on a flash drive
<superm1> or other media device
* Daviey slaps superm1 for being too efficent.. makes the rest of us look bad!
<superm1> haha
<Daviey> well done.
<superm1> thanks.  so get your meta going and work some magic already ;)
<Daviey> yes sir!
<Daviey> any news on the auto-detection of cards?
<superm1> well as mkrufky mentioned, cx88-dvb autoloading should be fixed in 2.6.22
<superm1> i haven't put anything in yet to try to detect cards a'la mythtv-setup does though
<Daviey> naa, i mean for setting up mythtv chans etc
<mkrufky> 2.6.21
<mkrufky> oh....  in ubuntu-land, yeah... 2.6.22
<Daviey> kernel support is fine, but i mean populating the database
<superm1> i have focused around ironing out these other odds and ends before thinking about that
<Daviey> once that is sorted we can work towards xmltv setup aswell
<superm1> it's going to turn into a lot of code duplication i'd think from mythtv-setup
<Daviey> wasn't keescook looking into that?
<superm1> well keescook was doing a udev rule
<superm1> that allowed for video0 and video1 to swap places
<Daviey> oh
<superm1> for which i was trying to do a mythtv patch to use those symlinked files
<superm1> but haven't had much luck as of yet with the results
<superm1> er symlinked devices
* mkrufky goes home. .. bye
<reclusivemonkey> woo hoo! well now IRW is giving me some output =]  thanks Daviey that link worked a treat. I had to fiddle a little but I got there in the end
<superm1> foxxbuntu, hey
<tgm4883> superm1, I have tested it again with a non HD program from an HD channel.  This seems to be working much much better.  I did re encode it at the same time and it worked beautifully.  I did make sure that the cutlist was loaded (I thought it was last time too) and they are gone too.  I'll now go back and try the original program that I was working with the first time
<superm1> sounds good
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-07-21
<jeffcster> anyone around that might be able to help me with a mytharchive problem?
<superm1> jeffcster, if its quick.  i'm on my way out in a few
<jeffcster> I get all the way to log viewer but then it does nothing. I checked perms on the files but not sure what else to check.
<superm1> are you running as the mythtv user or a normal user?
<jeffcster> it's mythtv user, I'm using mythbuntu 7.10
<superm1> ah okay
<superm1> do you have a backend on this box?
<superm1> or is it a frontend only box
<jeffcster> it's front and back on the same machine, a simple setup.
<superm1> lets see then, have you checked the logs themselves?
<jeffcster> no, I'm not sure where they are located. I've been looking through documents for an hour trying to find their location. :(
<superm1> well they are in the same directory as your temporary location
<superm1> off the top of my head i think the default is somewhere in /var/lib/mythtv
<jeffcster> as you can probably guess I'm all new to this :)
<jeffcster> right, ok I can check them out and see what they have to tell me thanks. :)
<superm1> well its very possible you have unearthed a bug with mytharchive within mythbuntu hear
<superm1> *here
<tgm4883_laptop> Have you checked this http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/MythArchive#MythArchive_doesn.27t_work._It_gets_to_the_log_viewer_and_just_sits_there._What.27s_wrong.3F
<superm1> i'll admit i haven't tested that plugin on the test installs yet
<jeffcster> well no complaints, mythbuntu is great for us new guys/gals :)
<superm1> jeffcster, anything else that you ran into with the install issue wise?
<tgm4883_laptop> ^ @ jeffcster
<jeffcster> just a couple simple things like trying to make video changes during install when I didn't have to. I also had to figure out how to install the system on one drive but record to another larger drive. Overall it was very easy to set up.
<superm1> jeffcster, i'm going to have to jet here, if you don't get this sorted out, please file a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+filebug . if you do, leave an email @ubuntu-mythtv@lists.ubuntu.com and the packages could be updated accordingly
<jeffcster> thanks superm1
<reclusivemonkey> Daviey: are you around?
<Daviey> sorta
<Daviey> wassup?
<reclusivemonkey> Hi Daviey: I got the iMON VFD working; LCD as well =] 
<Daviey> yah! \o/
<Daviey> wiki it!
<reclusivemonkey> Daviey: certainly; the Ubuntu one?
<Daviey> yeah
<Daviey> err
<Daviey> or maybe mythtv's
<Daviey> mythtv's wiki might be better, or does it contain some specific ubuntu gotchas?
<reclusivemonkey> or maybe both. I will have a play around and get something together. It was pretty easy all things considered
<reclusivemonkey> not really. The ubuntu link you gave me for LIRC was straightforward enough. the LCDProc just needed the source package from venky.ws/projects/imon/ and ncurses-dev installing
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-07-22
<Viking325i> is anyone around?
<MnDBnDr> Good evening all
<MnDBnDr> I am interested in helping test.
<MnDBnDr> maybe a little developing help
<superm1> any of you guys see imbrandon around?
<geek_> anyone awake?
<DaveMorris> morning (for some anyway)
<laga> morning
<tgm4883_laptop> afternoon
<drowe> Hello all.  I'm trying to setup my mythbuntu box, but I'm stuck on wireless support.  I have a LinkSys WMP54G, which uses the rt61 driver, which doesn't seem to come on the disk.  or does it?
<ocgltd> Can someone help with a MythGallery problem?  MythGallery is showing thumbnails for my JPG files, but nothing (not even empty icon) for my WMV files.  MPLAYER has no problem playing my WMV files.  So...how can I make myth see/offer the WMV files?
<superm1> drowe, wireless hasn't been addressed in alpha 2 as of yet
<superm1> it can be setup manually via the /etc/network/interfaces file
<superm1> but thats about it atm
<keescook> superm1: "portablemario", eh?  :)  I love Avahi.  :)
<superm1> haha :)
<superm1> having fun doing scans keescook
<keescook> yeah, but mostly it's just the avahi discovery applet that's interesting.
<superm1> i knew OS X had such a thing, but didn't realize there was one for linux
<keescook> nearly nothing insecure in the air, actually.  maybe I need a better antenna
<superm1> what's it called?
<keescook> service-discovery-applet  I think
<keescook> yeah, that's it.  incorrectly listed in the Add Panel list as "Zeroconf ...."
<keescook> be warned that it is wildly noisey in this environment
<superm1> at some point on campus at school, i noticed a lot of people attempting to connect to my VNC.  Hadn't realized that avahi tells people i'm running vnc :)
<keescook> yeah.  it seems to announce a bunch of stuff.  like jono's music.
<OpenMedia> Hmm.. wonder what services we can find here at UbuntuLive on other peoples laptops.
<jono> is my music seen?
<keescook> jono: your WebDAV share of oggs
<jono> keescook: ahhh right
<keescook> and now superm1's music.  :)
<superm1> i've got music shared?
<superm1> didn't even realize i had music on this machine....
<superm1> haha
<keescook> I thought you did briefly, maybe I misread
<superm1> well this is really a neat applet wow
<keescook> yeah, I love it.  :)
<OpenMedia> superm1: Which applet is that?
<keescook> OpenMedia:  service-discovery-applet package
<superm1> i had to restart gnome-panel for it to show up however
<superm1> after installing it
<superm1> woah note to self. don't enable the "Workstation" option for services
<superm1> it just had a field day with the right side of my screen
<OpenMedia> Hmmm Ok have to restart gnome then
<keescook> superm1: yeah, I leave workstation on.  heh.
<keescook> superm1: got "Web Site" enabled?
<superm1> ha yea
<superm1> how you turning those on?
<keescook> using the avahi commandline tools:
<keescook> avahi-publish-service "I Love Avahi" '_http._tcp' 2000
<superm1> oh neat.  so you can kinda lie about the kinds of services you have
<superm1> iwth that
<keescook> yeah, basically.  and then I ran netcat to see who connects.  ;)
<keescook> $ nc -v -v -v -l -p 2000
<keescook> listening on [any]  2000 ...
<keescook> connect to [10.10.28.220]  from portablemario.local [10.10.25.242]  55049
<keescook> :)
<OpenMedia> OK.. that applet is scary when you are on the UBLive WLan
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-07-14
<materva> I am having a weird issue with mythbuntu 8.04 and a WinTV PVR-USB2 Capture device is anyone familure with this TV tuner?
<materva> This is my issue, The card probes fine,  I set it as a MPEG2 capture device.  I can scan the channels fine and it finda all of the correct channels.  I can even pipe the output to an mgp file and that plays fine too.  The problem I am having is that I when I try to watch tv the screen turns black for 3 to 5 seconds then goes right back to the main menu
<tgm4883_laptop> materva, can you pastebin your backend log?
<tgm4883_laptop> !pastebin | materva
<Zinn> materva: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/
<materva>  !pastebin
<tgm4883_laptop> err, no space at beginning, but the link is right there
<materva> should i reconnect to the irc channel from the server I am on my laptop now
<tgm4883_laptop> yea probably, it would be easier than having to write the link down every time you need to pastebin something
<materva> I am new to all of this, where is te backlog?
<tgm4883_laptop> /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<materva> thanks
<materva> brb
<materva> ok sry had it install x-chat
<materva> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m7c9f2465
<hads> You don't have permission to write to your storage area. See lines 49-
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<tgm4883_laptop> sudo chown -r mythtv:mythtv /media/md0/mythtv
<tgm4883_laptop> that should fix it
<tgm4883_laptop> err
<tgm4883_laptop> make that
<tgm4883_laptop> sudo chown -R mythtv:mythtv /media/md0/mythtv
<materva> i had set it for the user of the computer not the mytv user
<materva> thanks that worked
<rhpot1991> make sure the perms on it are 775
<materva> that was it they were 755
<materva> thanks a lot!
<materva> bye
<Egghead2> anyone know the xorg.conf command/option to enable both the monitor (db15) and s-video outputs on a nvidia 7202?
<hads> Tried nvidia-settings?
<Egghead2> yea, but i think it want to setup dual monitor, like a combined desktop
<Cr3ol> @hads what is the nvidia-settings?
<hads> Cr3ol: It's an application which lets you adjust your nvidia settings :)
<Cr3ol> that is my next step... thanks
<Cr3ol> im assuming you just run it?
<Cr3ol> okay I do not get any response from my ati remote wonder. Any suggestions?
<hads> Which file reads in lts.conf to set CONFIGURE_FSTAB? My grepping is failing me.
<hads> I don't have a lts.conf (and my clients fstab is being overriden) but I see that it should have been setup by ltsp-build-client/Ubuntu/030-mythbuntu
<hads> Aha, getltscnf
* tgm4883_laptop changed the topic of #ubuntu-mythtv to: Please test Stable Release Updates at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=819339 :: Mythbuntu 8.04.1 Released  Please see http://www.mythbuntu.org/8.04.1/release :: See our website at http://www.mythbuntu.org for release and support information :: Paste logs @ http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com Please stick around for people to answer your question, we check back often.
<daviem> hi there, is there any way to make autodetection of s-video displays persistent (ie not have to run "xrandr --output S-video --set load_detection 1")?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-07-15
<madar> looking for advice regarding jitter, I have the backend running on a powerful enough system and all is well there however I get a lot of jitter when streaming tv to my frontend
<madar> This happens with both livetv and recorded tv
<madar> videos (mpeg files, etc) play fine from the backend, I'm guessing this is because it's not so much as stream or that more is being cached in the transfer
<madar> frontend is a low end system (apple tv) however in general it's powerfull enough to run high def video files out to my display (42 inch LCD) through component
<madar> is there something I can do to improve caching or somthing, the jitter is very regular (every 3 secs or so for a second)
<rhpot1991> wifi?
<madar> wired
<madar> 100mb
<rhpot1991> both SD and HD videos have the problem?
<madar> yes
<rhpot1991> anything in the logs when you try to play them?
<madar> can you advise as for logs I should look to please
<rhpot1991> and what happens if you copy a file to the appletv and try and play it from there?
<madar> I have copied avi files and they play great
<madar> but not nuvs
<tgm4883_laptop> !logs | madar
<Zinn> madar: MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/
<madar> cheers, I'll go take a look right now
<rhpot1991> I'd copy a recording over and see how it plays locally as well
<rhpot1991> take some variables out of the equation
<madar> odd I don't have a /var/log/mythtv/
<madar> on the client anyway
<madar> okay so log is on backend machine, fine here we go...
<madar> nothing new in the frontend log (some errors but all prior to starting the file today) backend long is error free. I'm going to copy the file and try playing it directly now
<madar> okay lazy question, by default where will tv recordings go, I'm not finding them
<madar> or more to the point shouldn't I be able to find them by looking for *.nuv
<rhpot1991> they may be mpg
<rhpot1991>  /var/lib/mythtv/recordings is the default dir
<madar> only copying over now
<madar> thanks
<madar> okay well this is odd, the file plays great locally on the backend that recorded it however vlc stutter terribly with it on the client as well with it on my regular work station, it's like it gets corrupted in transfer almost. Checking file sizes now, perhaps I should do a checksum and transfer again...
<spiritssight> could some one tell me what does this log mean?  http://pastebin.com/d3e5f464f
<madar> okay so I checked the files md5sum tells me the files are exact copies, so I investigate further. On the client mplayer plays smoothly but sound is significately out of sync (no stutter though). So I installed Kaffine (xine) and it plays perfectly on the client
<madar> so I'm thinking the stutter isn't a file problem something else
<madar> what is the default engine for playback in mythbuntu he thinks aloud...
<madar> xvmc and now I see the problem
<madar> from the install tutorial it tells me that this is an issue requiring the underclocking of the gpu... Drrrrhttp://code.google.com/p/atv-bootloader/wiki/UpdateNvidiaDriver
<MythbuntuGuest24> Hi there, I'm looking to get a Front-End up 'n running I started with Ubuntu 8.04 uptadted installed mythbuntu by clicking on this page's link I now have an icon with MythTV frontend but it is not launching the application. any suggestions?
<reind> I have an intel g35 chipset based mb (asus p5evm-hdmi) and ive connected it to my lcd, but i cant get it to work at my tvs native res 1366x768. I've added this to xorg.conf but when i start gnome it goes to 1280x720 (which doesnt display properly). If I use the vga (rather than hdmi) port it works correctly though, any ideas?
<squish102> MythbuntuGuest24 did u go into the backend setup?
<MythbuntuGuest24> hey swuish102!
<MythbuntuGuest24> yes I went into the setup in the front end, it asked me for the backend adrress and port
<MythbuntuGuest24> I entered the netwok Ip to the backend ( 192.168.0.115) in this case, and 6543 as the port
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest24, try starting it from the terminal and see what error messages there are
<MythbuntuGuest24> ok, just go mythtv in the terminal?
<tgm4883_laptop> mythfrontend i think
<MythbuntuGuest24> TGM... this is what I get when I type mythtv in the terminal :::
<MythbuntuGuest24> 2008-07-14 18:19:48.106 Using runtime prefix = /usr, libdir = /usr/lib
<MythbuntuGuest24> ?^?^?^?^?^ 'ill paste it line by line
<MythbuntuGuest24> 2008-07-14 18:19:48.113 XScreenSaver support enabled
<MythbuntuGuest24> 2008-07-14 18:19:48.113 DPMS is active.
<MythbuntuGuest24> 2008-07-14 18:19:48.114 Empty LocalHostName.
<MythbuntuGuest24> 2008-07-14 18:19:48.114 Using localhost value of poyogi-laptop
<MythbuntuGuest24> 2008-07-14 18:19:48.115 Testing network connectivity to 192.168.0.115
<MythbuntuGuest24> 2008-07-14 18:19:48.131 New DB connection, total: 1
<MythbuntuGuest24> TGM... I'm going to head out for an hour should get right back I hope you are around then. thanks again guys
<thedarkone> hey all
<thedarkone> does mythweb_session is that suppose to be a table in mysql?
<spiritssight> I am  having trouble watching TV in mythTV I am using the open-source drivers for the ATI radeon mobile M5 x1300
<Xavura> Can anyone help, I want to use my usb device with MythTV and have no idea how
<clarkey> hi I have a problem trying to enable DRI for some reason it seems it is loaded in the Xorg.0.log as all looks good and I get messages indicating it is loaded and working but then when I run glxinfo it is reported that direct rendering is not on any ideas?
<astro_> anyone here using a ms mce keyboard?
<laga> re
<laga> Uploading to mythbuntu-trunk-0.22-ppa (via ftp to ppa.launchpad.net)
<laga> trunk builds should show up in a few hours :)
<laga> i haven't updated the theme packages yet so you will have to use a core theme. and for the love of god, don't use these builds unless you know what you're doing
<whoDat_> hmm 8.04.1 is just bug fixes?
<tgm4883_laptop> whoDat_, yep
<tgm4883_laptop> bug fixes and updated packages
<tgm4883_laptop> nothing you can't get from a apt-get upgrade
<whoDat_> kinda afraid to do an upgrade.. everything is working great right now
<squish102> whoDat_ so what are you running?
<whoDat_> 8.04
<squish102> ok, im still on 7.x ubuntu and too scared to go to 8
<whoDat_> i recently switched from knopmyth and like mythbuntu much better, except knoppmyth had a nice backup feature from the myth menu
<whoDat_> squish: in your case i would prolly buy another hard drive and install 8.04 on that ;)
<squish102> i was hoping to find some success stories here, before i screw up a perfectly working implementation :(
<whoDat_> with 8.04? it works great for me
<laga> backups?
<whoDat_> laga: yeah thats where if it screws up, you have something to go back too ;)
<squish102> backups? i always seem to live life on the edge
<laga> yeah, especially if it's your master's thesis or something like that ;)
<squish102> well being a fool that i am, all imprtant docs r on google apps
<jphillip> just backup your mysql and learn to live without the recordings that are lost
<jphillip> unless you have some huge amount of hard drive space
<whoDat_> heh
<thedarkone> anyone here
<laga> they're all gone
<thedarkone> i see
<thedarkone> well i mess up my sql database
<thedarkone> any way too restore it to stock
<astro_> anyone here using a microsoft mce keyboard?
<ownatsch> hi, i bought a hauppauge hvr-4000 and installed it with multifrontend drivers (as seen in http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-HVR-4000) so the driver whent well and the kernel output shows what it should, but somehow i cant manage to connect to the dvb-t frontend although i got "scan" to find channels ... thanks
<jphillip> thedarkone sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database
<thedarkone> thank jphillip
<ownatsch> so for a start i'm trying to get a picture in mplayer, but due to lack of experience in the dvbt area i'cant get it to connect to /dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend1 where the dvb-t adapter should be any help?
<jphillip> np thedarkone
<ownatsch> ok, rtfm ... :( mythtv doesnt handle multiple frontends ... some ln -s to a different adapters should do the job
<ownatsch> so, i got that far, configured the dvb-t card in mythbackend, scaned for the channels, that workd, linked it to epg input but when i start the tv in mythtv i get this in the kernel output: mythfrontend.re[12530]: segfault at 3d4 ip 7f41a1cf9d51 sp 4425b360 error 4 in ld-2.7.so[7f41a1ce6000+1d000] help! , please
<Logrusmage> I'm getting a upnp not foudn error when I try to enter setup. I put in my (correct) user/pass and it tells me it cannot log into server? and loops. Does anyone know what's wrong?
<javatexan> anyone using mythbuntu on a 486?
<javatexan> I have an old 486SX that I could use for mythbuntu, but the kernel crashes at install saying there is no math coprocessor....I can compile kernel to have math emulation on, but then how do I get it on the box with the rest of the mythbuntu stuff
<jphillip> prob not worth your time and efforts
<javatexan> lol
<javatexan> probably right....I really just want to put linux on it...I keep running into this same install problem...so I am wondering if I can build the fs somewhere else, then copy it to the little guy using dd or something and have it work....My guess is that only ubuntu or such has a generic enough kernel to really handle the move from a DualCore 2.2 to a 486SX...LOL   any ideas?
<jphillip> might have to build the kernel yourself
<javatexan> The main reason I am doing this is because I found this really cheap SOC board that is a RISC pretending to be a 486 with no math coproc.  It runs at 400MHz/ pc104 ... Sweet.  I just happen to have this old 486 to test with first
<javatexan> yes..I will have to build the kernel, do you think the build on one machine, transfer to another will work?
<javatexan> even though the processors are so different?
<jphillip> !help
<Zinn> Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<sohocoke> hi, i'm running into issues with the wythweb flv stopping after a few seconds of playback, probably due to ffmpeg not being fast enough. this is in turn probably because my cpu is a celeron 433mhz. short of getting faster hardware, is there anything i can do to optimize ffmpeg performance? i just installed ffmpeg from myth-control-center, so perhaps i could get better performance compiling it myself? any advice appreciated.
<jphillip> sohocoke get better hardware :)
<jphillip> you could in theory create the flv's ahead of time with a user job
<sohocoke> jphillip: can i do that for all scheduled recordings?
<astro_> is anyone here using a microsoft mce keyboard with the current mythbuntu?
<ophiuchus> hello. does anyone have a working lirc with serial remote (mythbuntu 8.04)?
<jphillip> sohocoke you can make a user job run on recordings when they finish
<jphillip> doesn't have to be on all either, can be on individual ones
<sohocoke> it'd be nice if i could make a recording automatically transcode to flv when it finishes.. but how painful is the config?!
<jphillip> ideally you could find the code for ffmpeg in mythweb, and just put that into a user job and use that
<hads> sohocoke: Don't know about the mythtv job but something like `ffmpeg -i $INFILE -ar 22050 -ab 32 -f flv -s 320x240 $OUTFILE` should do that
<hads> You'll need to make sure your ffmpeg has flv support
<hads> Also reading further up the scrollback, you'd have to hack mythweb to support pre-encoded streaming files I belive.
<sohocoke> so what should i do a burn-in test with my new box?
<szakulec> do I have to do anything special to make sure mytharchive uses my cutlist if I select it? it's always failed in the past
<szakulec> I'd like to upgrade my FFmpeg install to the current SVN version- does anyone test the different myth parts with newer versions?
<KaffeeTasse> Hallo allerseits....
<KaffeeTasse> Ich habe mythbuntu ganz neu auf der Kiste drauf. Aber irgendwie hat der Sendersuchlauf nicht richtig gefunzt. Könnte mir da mal jemand freundlicherweise helfen?
<KaffeeTasse> hmmmmm,,,,,,,bitte....
<laga> KaffeeTasse: englisch?
<laga> in #mythtv-de findest du noch mehr deutsche
<KaffeeTasse> sorry....wusst ich nit, dann gehe ich mal zu den deutschen mythtv'lern. Thx
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-07-16
<ebil> Hi I'm having an issue with the dvd ripping function of mythDVD
<ebil> basically, if I start an ISO rip, it just flashes the status screen then about 2 seconds later says "No job"
<ebil> and dies
<ebil> now, is there any way to tell it to rip to a specific directory? (I can set the temp folder, but not the dest folder, it defaults to my mythvideo folder, which is not what I want because I have a 1.2TB raid array on the network which is where I'd rather it dropped things
<squish102> change your mythvideo dir to your raid array?
<ebil> here's the problem
<ebil> the mythvideo dir is /mnt/videos
<ebil> then I mount all the different video dirs on the raid array IN that dir
<ebil> so, I have /mnt/videos/movies /mnt/videos/anime and would want to add /mnt/videos/dvdrips
<squish102> i see your [problem
<squish102> nothing a little 'mv' wouldnt fix.. poor workaround, i know
<tgm4883_laptop> 8.04.1 torrents are up
<squish102> is there a way i can download required patches to go from 7.10 to 8.04 without applying them yet?
<squish102> i'm still recording some stuff tonight
<tgm4883_laptop> patches?
<darthanubis> patches?
<squish102> i mean the upgrade
<squish102> all the required downloads to go from 7.10 to 8.04 and get ready to apply them
<darthanubis> you need to read up on how to upgrade the OS
<squish102> thanks
<astro_> is anyone here using a microsoft mce keyboard with the current mythbuntu?
<darthanubis> no
<darthanubis> but Iam using a ms digi keyboard with ubuntu
<astro_> did you use mod_mce ?
<darthanubis> not that I'm aware
<darthanubis> I did not do anything differnt
<darthanubis> just configured it via the gui
<darthanubis> the "keyboard" menu
<astro_> is it a wireless ir keyboard?
<darthanubis> no
<darthanubis> my wireless joint is Logitech
<darthanubis> works like a charm
<astro_> in mythbuntu?
<astro_> ir or bluetooth?
<darthanubis> ir
<darthanubis> well my ubuntu desktop that I use as a myth box
<darthanubis> the ir reciever is usb/serial
<darthanubis> my remote is ir via the tv tuner
<astro_> i guess my problem is mythbuntu is pretty stripped down
<darthanubis> install the mythuntu command center
<astro_> so i gotta get all the source and stuff to complie the module for this ms keyboard
<darthanubis> I doubt that
<astro_> whats command center
<ebil> squish102, yeah, I will probably just end up mv'ing them in the end. cron is a wonderful tool :)
<darthanubis> astro_, search synaptic for apps I drop;)
<cr3ol> hello all
<cr3ol> I am a noob to mythtv but i am having a couple of problems
<cr3ol> first lirc is crashing. I have followed the instructions for my remote ATI usb Remote wonder
<squish102> cr3ol i had that one working once, i think i selected X10 remote in user space or something
<cr3ol> Second DVD Import is getting errors and won't copy DVDs for me. If this is due to an encrypted DVD, that is fine, I just wanted to make sure.
<cr3ol> @squish102 Thanks I'll check that out
<cr3ol> @squish102 Yep that is the one I am using too.
<squish102> cr3ol although i didn't try too long with that remote, as it was intermittent and i went back to a remote keyboard until i found a better ir receiver/remote combination
<cr3ol> @squish102 what did you find to be better?
<squish102> cr3ol i am not a good source ;) i only tried a week ago to get it working better
<squish102> and i eventually had a firefly mini reciever i got with "beyond tv" and then configured a logitech harmony 550 universal remote
<squish102> but that is definatly not the way to go
<cr3ol> @squish thanks anyway
<baalsgate> does the sound upmix only work for tv as i dont seem to get 5.1 when playing mp3's
<Bob24> hello
<Bob24> my system is running in low graphics mode could someone please advise what i can do? I tryed EnvyNG and still no luck (unless i should use a manual driver) its on a nvidia card it was working before though.
<baalsgate> change your display settings ?
<baalsgate> resolution ?
<Bob24> same thing its flickering like crazy, i intalled the Nvidia EnvyNG driver
<Bob24> when i look in the settings its showing vesa generic
<baalsgate> sounds like your video setting are wrong
<baalsgate> if your running the nvida drivers you will have a nvida control panel
<Bob24> i do but it has an error when i enter it
<baalsgate> better still edit the xorg.conf manualy
<Bob24> what should i change in it?
<baalsgate> and restart x
<baalsgate> fix your monitor settings the  HorizSync  sounds like its wrong
<baalsgate> are you running on a tv or LCD ? or both ?
<baalsgate> you need to know specs of your monitor
<baalsgate> probe does not always work
<Bob24> on a tv
<Bob24> ita a media centre i terminal into it to configur
<baalsgate> ok then NTSC , PAL PALB PALG etc there are a few differrnt things there too
<baalsgate> thats fine
<Bob24> in the xorg.conf file
<baalsgate> so go to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<baalsgate> make a backup xorg.conf.bak
<baalsgate> edit the file
<Bob24> k
<Bob24> yep doing it now
<Bob24> it shows default monitor
<Bob24> is the depth the refresh rate
<baalsgate> what country are you in ?
<Bob24> australia
<baalsgate> ok easy me too
<Bob24> k cool
<baalsgate> under section monitor  horizSync 28.0 - 33.0
<baalsgate>  VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0
<baalsgate> what nvida card are you using ?
<Bob24> Ge FX 5700 256 my vivo
<baalsgate> have you got a "Option         "DPMS" "
<Bob24> is that under section extensions
<baalsgate> be under monitor
<baalsgate> or monitor0
<baalsgate> i usualy comment that out
<Bob24> 1 sec
<baalsgate> how are you connecting your tv ? svideo or composite ?
<baalsgate> under section screen
<baalsgate> add Option         "TVOutFormat" "SVIDEO"
<baalsgate> or Option         "TVOutFormat" "COMPOSITE"
<baalsgate> and Option         "TVStandard" "PAL-B"
<baalsgate> save the file see how that goes.
<baalsgate> should be a snap to find a heap on google about xorg.conf
<baalsgate> especialy for nvidia
<Bob24> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/27668/ heres my config just so u can see what i have
<baalsgate> im running dual screens on my mythbuntu
<Bob24> thing is i can see the screen but its in low graphics mode, so u want me to add those line
<baalsgate> you want me to edit it for you ?
<Bob24> its ok ill try first
<Bob24> can i add all three
<baalsgate> change your metamodes line
<baalsgate> the res under screen is only 640x480  go higher !
<baalsgate> 800x600
<baalsgate> or 1024x768
<Bob24> what about the refresh rate
<Bob24> ok i set it to 800x600
<Bob24> do u keep the refresh rate at 60
<baalsgate> yes
<Bob24> k do i change anything else
<baalsgate> virtual
<Bob24> ok done what about depth
<baalsgate> give me a second there is so much to change here i may as well edit on pase bin
<baalsgate> easier
<Bob24> ok thanks heaps
<Bob24> thing is will it be using the nvidia driver, or a genric one then?
<Bob24> sorry for the hassle
<Bob24> brb
<baalsgate> try this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/27672/
<Bob24> k thanks
<Bob24> will try it now
<Bob24> k its rebooting now just gonna see what happens 1 sec
<Bob24> k still in low graphics mode in the same reso
<Bob24> it went bak to the default xorg.conf config
<Bob24> why is this?
<laga> that's bulletproof x
<laga> if your X server fails to come up, then it'll revert to the default config
<Bob24> hm ok
<Bob24> what should i do?
<baalsgate> install the nvida package properly
<baalsgate> read the manual
<Bob24> properly i installed it through envyNG like every other time that worked
<baalsgate> bob go into the mythbuntu control center
<baalsgate> launch the restricted driver manager is the nvidia accelerated grapghics diriver installed ?
<Bob24> its not
<baalsgate> theres ya  problem
<Bob24> cos i was installing the nvidia drivers, do u still need it installed to run the nvidia driver?
<baalsgate> what ?
<baalsgate> it needs to be installed to run
<baalsgate> the nvidia xconfig is handy too for a quick gui setup
<baalsgate> sorry  bob i have to take off but install the nvida-glx  and you should be right
<baalsgate> nvidia-kernal-common
<baalsgate> better still try google mythbuntu nvida install
<laga> i'd rather consult the envy-ng manual
<baalsgate> yep what ever floats ya boat
<Bob24> k thanks people will give it a go
<baalsgate> :)
<baalsgate> i have to scoot
<sebrock> I've got trouble changing my tuner with "Y", anyone else got this? I am however able to change the tuner using the menu...
<Migzu> I'm having problems updating mythtv-database
<Migzu> i get this error: "syntax error at -e line 5, near "¤db = DBI->conenct('"
<Migzu> $db*
<Migzu> I've tried to delete the package and redownload it
<Migzu> Didn't help
<Migzu> It comes when apt-get tries to configure mythtv-database
<Migzu> Should i ask this in #mythtv instead?
<laga> no
<laga> myttv-database usually doesn't do things on update.
<Migzu> alright
<laga> what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Migzu> Oh
<Migzu> 8.04
<Migzu> Newest packages
<laga> well, of course, the script is run, but it doesn't do anything
<laga> interesting
<laga> because "¤db = DBI->conenct('" looks like you got a special character in there
<Migzu> This comes when i do apt-get upgrade
<Migzu> i mean $db
<Migzu> miswrote it
<laga> ah
<Migzu> I can't update mythtv or mythtv-backend packages now
<Migzu> Cause they depend on mythtv-database
<laga> what happens if you sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database?
<Migzu> "/usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: mythtv-database is broken or isn't installed completely"
<Migzu> Or that in finnish
<laga> hum
<laga> annoying
<Migzu> It gives me these errors every time when i use apt-get
<Migzu> Even if i install something else
<laga> you probably get the error because you didn't set up all the details.. i'm not even sure if i have mythtv-database installed, you only need it once
<laga> you can disbale the postinst script for the time being
<Migzu> how?
<Migzu> But how do i update mythtv and mythtv-backend then?
<Migzu> They depend on mythtv-database
<laga> mythtv-backend does not depend on mythtv-database
<Migzu> Oh
<Migzu> mythtv then
<laga> mythtv-backend-master does AFAIK
<laga> Migzu: mythtv is just a meta package ;)
<laga> ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/mythtv-database.* -
<laga> that will give you the scripts
<laga> just putting "exit 0" in the second line should be enough
<laga> but it might break again on the next update..
<Migzu> should i reinstall mythbuntu completely?
<Migzu> Would it fix this fully?
<Migzu> Damn, my keyboard layout is messed up
<laga> why would you want to reinstall mythbuntu? that shouldn't be necessary
<Migzu> Can't find *-mark
<Migzu> Well dunno really
<Migzu> This installation is pretty badly messed up anyways
<Migzu> Can't even change terminal anymore
<Migzu> ctrl+alt+f2 gives just black screen
<Migzu> Only 7 works
<laga> well, if you think reinstalling will be easier than fixing it and if this is not a production system..
<laga> well, that might be a hardware/driver problem ;)
<laga> is it hooked up to a tv?
<Migzu> It worked before
<Migzu> Yeah
<Migzu> Worked before last update
<laga> probably a kernel problem then..
<laga> is that an old CRT TV?
<Migzu> yeah
<Migzu> gpu is riva tnt 2
<laga> well, it's often a bit tricky to restore the consoles properly on tv-out chipsets, so i'm surprised that it worked before ;)
<Migzu> oh
<Migzu> This riva tnt 2 seems to force it trough
<Migzu> I can even see the bios messages
<Migzu> monochrome though
<laga> yeah, that often works, but switching between X and the console can break things
<Migzu> And it give me the tv-out without drivers
<Migzu> oh
<Migzu> and it seems that music thingy is broken too
<Migzu> I got stuff in the database, but can't see them on the listening thing
<Migzu> i see my music in the search, but i can't select them
<Migzu> lol
<Migzu> I get funky disco-light when i do ctrl+alt+f1
<Migzu> it flashes beetween black and white :D
<laga> nice. :)
<laga> maybe your database got damated, you can repair it in the control centre
<laga> err, damaged
<Migzu> ok, i'll try that
<Migzu> Whoa, it worked
<Migzu> I mean adding the exit 0
<Migzu> Thanks
<cmug> Ok, I am moving house. I am going from Terrestrial to Cable. Obviously I need new cards :-( What are the recommendations these days? I would like to buy it in Finland but ordering is an option too..
<sebrock> I've got trouble changing my tuner with "Y", anyone else got this? I am however able to change the tuner using the menu...
<craiga> hi, does anyone have a ASUS p5e-vm hdmi? I read the thread about it, and it seemed to have a few problems, are these resolved?
<Kohler|away> hello all ,firstly i would like to say, mythtv is great ..so far. I have set it up on a new box but i am haviing trouble with setting up lirc, i am following the guide http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_lirc_install but i dont know what to put in for my hardware.conf LOAD_MODULES
<laga> why don't you use the wizard in MCC or in sudo dpkg-reconfigure lirc?
<Kohler|away> i have a stir4210 module setup with the patches
<laga> that works for a lot of remotes
<laga> okay, "patches" sounds like it's not going to work for you
<Kohler|away> lol i bought a usb idra reciver
<Kohler|away> it gets connected and registered not sure what to do next .. i thought i would have to setup lirc to get it working with mythtv
<Kohler|away> when i do ifconfig comes up as irda0
<Kohler|away> so does mythtv use lirc in the MCC?
<laga> are you sure your dongle will work with lirc?
<Kohler|away> thats a question im yet to fully understand ....... i have seen example where it has but im new to irda and lirc
<Kohler|away> is there a command in linux... or usting irda_utils that i can see if the reciver is receiveing inputs?(button presses) ?
<laga> irda is normally for data transfer, not sure how lirc can use it
<laga> google might be your friend there ;)
<Kohler|away> says also in my dmesg USB IrDA support registered ... if that helps
<sabhain> anyone ever run into a huge echo on playback?  It almost seems like there's 2 copies of front end running, since when I exit, I have to do it twice.  Anyone see this?
<laga> sabhain: analog TV card?
<Kohler|away> laga: my device is supported by lirc since it is a irda compatiable .... is lirc only to make the ir siginals recieved turn into certain button presses ?
<laga> kind of. it translates them into button presses and then other software can translate them into key presses or just act on the button presses directly
<Kohler|away> oh ok so if my irda device is working correctly then lirc will use it .... if i configure it properly....
<craiga> laga, what chipset is your frontend? used a Intel X3500 ever?
<craiga> like this: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=BG-320-AS&utm_source=froogle
<laga> no, can't say i did
<craiga> ok thanks
<sabhain> laga .. seem to get it both on HDHR and a pvr-500 .. it's really random, and kicking the frontend (software) usually solves it.
<sabhain> sometimes it happens halfway through a program if we fast forward a bunch, or do some jumping.  We get dual audio .. as much as 1 sec off.
<CRXLPY> w00t!
<craiga> ?
<craiga> CRXLPY, what motherboard are you using?
<CRXLPY> got the tuner card working (well one of them)
<craiga> well done!
<CRXLPY> abit nf7-s v2
<CRXLPY> nforce2
<craiga> kk, just having trouble with my 630i/GF7100...thinking of ditching it for a GX3500
<CRXLPY> wintv 44327 tuner card
<CRXLPY> gpu here is ati rad7000
<craiga> good support?
<DarrenCT> how do i connect my mythfrontend in desktop Ubuntu to my knoppmyth server?
<CRXLPY> yeah I know..... ati gpu on a nvidia mb...and no evil genie is appearing....
<craiga> ive got evil genie with mine, damm slow ubuntu nvidia drivers!...at least intel is all open
<CRXLPY> craiga rad7000 is an 8yr old card , anything that old has good support
<laga> except for nvidia ;)
<CRXLPY> I never buy anything younger than 2yrs old
<craiga> exactly laga
<CRXLPY> laga really ??  I just bought a fx5600-256(the 1st nv card I have had since my tnt2) I hope I dont regret it
<CRXLPY> 1st agp nv card of any kind
<CRXLPY> for me
<laga> CRXLPY: yeah, that'll require their binary driver.
<laga> i guess you won't be disappointed.
<craiga> my 7100 hangs when i force the output...jumping the nvidia ship
<craiga> and 7100 isnt new!
<CRXLPY> force the output? you mean fps, or changing the output port
<craiga> port
<craiga> "ConnectedMonitor" "DFP-0"
<craiga> whole PC hangs, kernel panic i think based on my keyboard LEDS and no logs
<CRXLPY> well since I have a mytv box up now, I will be learning about the ati tv-out stuff for the 1st time
<craiga> have a noose handy!
<CRXLPY> there is a current gpu that is oss friendly is there?
<laga> did you mean "booze"? ;)
<CRXLPY> ooops I meant isnt
<laga> CRXLPY: intel stuff usually
<laga> and ATI is getting more OSS friendly.
<CRXLPY> I dont count intel as a gpu
<CRXLPY> they are merely graphics cards ....lol
<CRXLPY> if intel made a mobo for my amd cpus then I would consider having Inthel Inthide
<craiga> intel cpu's are great just now, and open source video is friendly too, given it is only for TV and video it should be good, just thinking about pressing the buy button now
<laga> do you need the tv-out?
<craiga> CRXLPY,  what do you guys think? http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?modelmenu=1&model=1912&l1=3&l2=11&l3=584&l4=0
<craiga> over HDMI
<laga> make sure HDMI is supported ;)
<CRXLPY> craiga do you mean intel's gpus?
<CRXLPY> I am waiting for the thing that follows hdmi, I plan on skipping it.
<craiga> skipping HDMI?  is the new thing far off
<craiga> open source videa = i mean drivers for gpu
<CRXLPY> I have no idea what will follow it, I am very unimpressed with the hdmi proposal as it was defined
<CRXLPY> I am an old school believer in fidelity
<craiga> like most people were with VHS
<craiga> can you give that mobo a quick squint over for me? wouldnt mind a second opinion
<CRXLPY> infinite bit rate at infinite sampling freq
<CRXLPY> analog ftw
<CRXLPY> ok looking now
<craiga> ty
<CRXLPY> looks neat
<CRXLPY> I have no knowledge of the support for the sound chip and stuff
<craiga> think it comes under intel_hd in the kernel
<craiga> and the gpu is 'semi' supportred
<sabhain> I have 7100 nv and it's smooth as silk
<craiga> over hdmi?
<CRXLPY> and the AI transfer stuff would only apply when you are connecting to another asus mb with ai xfer (imhho)
<craiga> yea, not using AI
<CRXLPY> I always go with an "A" brand mb. so ASUS is a good choice
<CRXLPY> my boards have been ABIT for the past few years
<craiga> yep have a Inno3d nv7100/630i but it sucks HUGE, cant get BIOS update or anything...thinking of putting an EVGA BIOS on if i can
<CRXLPY> ABIT even had a mb with a vacuum tube amp on it (very sweet sound)
<craiga> ABIT are good, along with ASUS...love my DFI's for clocking though!
<CRXLPY> well I have an ASUS board with the same issue here
<craiga> what issue?
<craiga> no bios update?
<craiga> how old is it?
<CRXLPY> cant update
<CRXLPY> it wont post
<CRXLPY> doesnt even power, all that happened was a bad flash by the friend that gave it to me
<CRXLPY> I dont want to spend money on a new bios chip though
<craiga> lol...was just about to say that
<craiga> this board was only £35 so if i break it no matter really..and ill just get that asus
<CRXLPY> my myth box board has been through 3-4 flash chips through all my "experiments"  ABIT charges much less for one than asus does
<CRXLPY> I wish I had a burner, then I couls reflash the old chips with scrambled data
<CRXLPY> now I need to learn how to watch tv from windows
<craiga> dont do it! its not worth it
<sabhain> I use HDMI out for video .. the audio pass through HDMI doesn't quite work yet.  I have an MSI intel board (P6NGM), but I understand from some other folks that the AMD boards from MSI may have the ability to do both audio and video through HDMI
<jphillip> CRXLPY there is an installer for mythtv player on the cd, pop it into your windows box, install and run
<CRXLPY> craiga well when I am on the road visiting friends and dont have linux at my disposal, it is the only choice
<CRXLPY> jphillip oh coool  thx
<jphillip> np
<craiga> sabhain, is that a 710/630i board? what nvidia dirver are you using?!
<craiga> and any special bios settings?
<CRXLPY> an interesting link about video standards:   http://forum.ecoustics.com/bbs/messages/34579/122868.html
<CRXLPY> I personally cant agree with hdmi combining signal and control into the same cable. Kinda like using your plumbing to carry power and phone as well.
<CRXLPY> I like my CRTs
<craiga> you must have a big house!
<CRXLPY> actually no, a small cave
<CRXLPY> no joke
<laga> pictures?
<CRXLPY> a converted downstairs garage
<CRXLPY> house is on a hill, so my apt is cement floor and half of it is recessed into the hill
<craiga> like batman?
<jphillip> thats failry normal
<CRXLPY> less than 1000 sq ft
<jphillip> gets you some insulation from the ground
<jphillip> thats how my basement is
<CRXLPY> yup jphillip
<CRXLPY> plus the crts help me keep a nice tan throughout the year
<craiga> sabhain, do you use any specific nvidia version? or bios settings? my kernel panics when i set "ConnectedMonitor"
<sabhain> craiga, I think that your 630i question is right .. that's what I think it is.  You can look it up @ newegg.  I'm using the proprietary driver in 8.04 LTS
<sabhain> to my knowledge, I've not done anything with the bios other than maximizing the shared video memory space.
<sabhain> I have it hooked up to a 37" LCD, but installed with a 19" monitor .. and it "just worked" from the start.
<craiga> damm, what make is your TV
<craiga> do you see it post?
<sabhain> especially with the release of 8.04 .. it's worked great.  7.10 it took a little kicking to get the driver to load, but after battling ATI to the death, I've been THRILLED with the performance of the nvidia stuff.  I have 2 frontends running HD (720P / 1080i) with these mb's .. and not too many problems.
<CRXLPY> http://rochakchauhan.com/blog/2007/09/12/crt-vs-lcd-vs-plasma/
<craiga> i dotn understand why mine locks now!  i have had it display 1080i, but after a reboot it wont! and i have to start fresh again
<sabhain> craiga, I have a toshiba 37" LCD .. the other FE is a DVI version of the same board powering a slightly older Zenith rearprojection unit, 42" I think.
<sabhain> what do you mean by "set ConnectedMonitor" .. can you explain that to me?  Where are you setting that?
<CRXLPY> on a completely different topic. does anyone know if the remote codes are hardwired on the wintv card (not a pvr-*50) .  or can I use a different remote?
<craiga> in xorg.conf...my panasonic tv doesnt show post
<craiga> and xorg cant see it unless it is told to
<sabhain> craiga, I gotta be afk for an hour or so, but I'll check back and see if I can help.  Are you using "nvidia-settings" to control things, or the gnome-settings stuff?
<sabhain> hmmm .. with the new driver, I didn't ever have to slug through any xorg.conf myself .. sudo'd the nvidia settings and it was pretty straightforward.
<sabhain> BBL
<CRXLPY> craiga afaik you will only see post on one display, if the tv is not the one the bios inits then it wont show post
<craiga> no "CRT" conneted no POST
<craiga> doesnt seem to be able to read EDID either
<craiga> im going to flash a new EVGA bios on my Inno3d board...should be ok they are both reference nvidia board
<CRXLPY> I dont understand your statement
<CRXLPY> I was not refering to crt's
<craiga> crt = anything that is 15 pin D Type
<CRXLPY> that isnt true
<CRXLPY> and you can see post from the dvi port
<craiga> thats how xorg.conf see's it
<CRXLPY> we are talking about post
<CRXLPY> xorg has nothing to do with post
<craiga> yep, i know thats not xorg, just using its terminology
<CRXLPY> the OS has nothing to do with post
<craiga> i can only see post on a monitor
<craiga> NOT on my plasma tv over hdmi
<craiga> BUT I can see post on a samsung LCD over hdmi
<CRXLPY> sounds like handshake issues with the tv, not settings in the computer then
<CRXLPY> gotta love the wonderful world of in-band control signals
<craiga> yep driving me crazy...although i dont think my pana can display the low res signal...however it can display 480i, which i though the POST was
<craiga> dont even care about POST, just want XORG to see it, which it does..ONCE
<craiga> anyway, i gotta run just now, back in an hour os so hoping that sabhain can help
<cmug> Should I use a hardware decoding DVB-C card or software?
<CRXLPY> is there a free listings service for US-cable that interfaces with myth?
<laga> cmug: mythtv does not support the decoding features of full featured DVB card
<laga> s
<cmug> laga, ok no point in them then. How about HDTV cards?
<cmug> I know I could find all this info on www too so if you guys don't want to answer simple questions thats alright
<laga> what's a "HDTV card"?
<laga> dvb-c hardware for "HDTV" usually just has different software. the card just spits out the data stream
<cmug> HD DVB, such as http://www.dvbshop.net/product_info.php/info/p130_SATELCO-EasyWatch-HDTV-PCI--DVB-C-.html
<laga> of course, you probably need a CI and a CAM and so on
<cmug> so a normal DVB-C card is also capable of receiving HDTV broadcasts?
<cmug> yes
<laga> AFAIK yes.
<cmug> http://www.dvbshop.net/product_info.php/info/p149_SATELCO-EasyWatch-PCI-DVB-C-HDTV--Basic-Edition-.html compared to http://www.dvbshop.net/product_info.php/info/p144_SATELCO-EasyWatch-PCI-DVB-C--Basic-Edition-.html ? why is the HDTV version more expensive?
<laga> software i suppose
<laga> just ask dvbshop ;)
<cmug> ok :)
<cmug> thanks for the ideas, I always assumed its a hardware difference
<cmug> I'll go afk now
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-07-17
<Bob24> helllo
<Bob24> could someone please tell me how i can remove all the nvidia drivers on my system and any other video drivers, so i can install the video from scracth
<cckk> hello everyone, im am a new ubuntu user trying to replace windows in my home media computer, i have tried to setup mythbuntu by following directions but cannot figure out how to get it to connect to its server, is there a more newbie friendly way to install it? I downloaded the program from add/remove programs in the applications menu
<hads> cckk: Did you install mythbuntu-control-centre
<cckk> yes i did hads, thank you for responding :-)
<hads> No problem. If you installed mythbuntu-control-centre (mcc) then you should be able to go into that and choose "Primary Backend" from the System Roles tab.
<hads> As well as frontend.
<cckk> yes i checked both of those options just as it say on the setup on the help on the site,
<hads> OK, have you been into the MythTV configuration tab and tried the "Test MySQL Connection" button?
<cckk> yes that where my problem is it cant find or connect to the server
<cckk> i stuck with all the defaults eg, port ip password
<hads> Well I'm not too familiar with how to setup things from scratch the proper Ubuntu way so I may just confuse the matter for you.
<hads> It may be best to lurk around and wait for someone who can assist you more.
<cckk> heres a little on my MMC (Sytem Roles) primary back end/ frontend/ubuntu desktop
<cckk> ok hads thank you so much
<hads> But basically you'll need to match the settings you put into mythtv-setup with the settings in the "MythTV Configuration" tab in m-c-c
<hads> And if it's a standalone machine then you'll want to use localhost for the MySQL server.
<cckk> all those setting were filled in by default oin the instalation
<cckk> 127.0.0.1 right?
<hads> That's localhost yes. I haven't setup an Ubuntu box from scratch the Ubuntu way so I'm not sure exactly what it does and when.
<cckk> are you going to be on for a while hads?
<hads> I'm always around but I'm at work so may not always respond.
<cckk> ok im going to reformat that computer and start fresh with ubuntu 8.04 and the install a new myth package from the program add/remove, im am on irc on a different computer so if you dont mind ill ask questions when im stuck and hopefully you have time to help if you can :-)
<LostinStGeorge> ok...so I have a problem....no matter what I try when I try to install or get into live cd of mythbuntu all I get to is busy box.....please help
<cckk> LostinStGeorge: have you set you cd rom to be the first bootable in bios?
<LostinStGeorge> yes
<cmug> http://www.dvbshop.net/product_info.php/info/p189_Technotrend-Budget-T-1500-incl--CI-Interface-TT-Viewer.html is that a good card for cable usage? CI included, so I could watch payTV right?
<cmug> "the newer cards (i.e. featuring a TD1316AL/IHP tuner with antenna in and out)) are reported to have bad signal quality on most frequencies due to unknown bug in driver " no it doesn't look very good
<hads> cckk: The T in that URL makes it look like a DVB-T card.
<hads> You'd want DVB-C
<cmug> http://www.dvbshop.net/product_info.php/info/p185_Technotrend-Budget-C-1501-inkl--CI---TT-Viewer.html you are correct, this is what I was supposed to paste
<cmug> i'm not cckk though :)
<cmug> http://www.dvbshop.net/product_info.php/info/p144_SATELCO-EasyWatch-PCI-DVB-C--Basic-Edition-.html is supposedly better supported
<hads> heh yeah cmug sorry.
<cmug> np
<hads> Why is the Satelco better?
<hads> Oh, ...supported - long day.
<cmug> its a bit cheaper and has a output aswell and the forums say its better supported out of the box
<cmug> but the CI modules for the Satelco are more expensive
<hads> We've sold loads of TechnotrendS1401/S1500/T1500 and they work fine out of the box.
<hads> The C1500 should be the same
<hads> *should*
<cmug> 1500 yes, but 1501 is a different chipset
<cmug> the one in my link is a 1501
<hads> I'll just stop talking, obviously I can't read today :)
<cmug> I'm glad somebody is replying
<cmug> what timezone are you in, hads  ?
<hads> +12
<hads> 16:41 currently
<cmug> where the heck is that, past Japan somewhere
<hads> hehe, New Zealand
<cmug> Cool
<cmug> I always wanted to visit :)
<cmug> I hear you get strawberries 9 months out of 12
<hads> It sure is a nice place (well I think so).
<cmug> I bet
<hads> Hmm, dunno about the strawberries. I suppose I can normally get them all year so maybe :)
<cmug> Is http://www.dvbshop.net/product_info.php/info/p50_CI-Interface-PCI-and-3-5--for-Satelco-KNC1-DVB-cards.html a "good" module for the Satelco cards? Or could I use the TT modules with Satelco cards, they are "common" right
<cmug> I envy you :)
<hads> I'm not overly familiar with CI as we don't have cable or de-cryptable satelitte here.
<hads> So don't know if I can be much help sorry.
<cmug> np
<cmug> I wonder, if I buy a CI module, do I need to buy a CAM module separately that will fit to the CI module
<cmug> I'm so lost ;) So far I have just been running my 2 -T cards for freetv
<hads> Yeah, the CAM is a separate thing dependant on the provider.
<cmug> now I move house, and I am afraid that they require the card for even freetv
<cmug> oh so even the CAM modules are different
<hads> Yeah the CAM is the bit that does the decryption so is dependant on what is being broadcast. The CI just gives you somewhere to plug it in.
<cmug> yeah I thought the card does the decryption, and the card plugs to the cam and the cam plugs to the CI ;)
<cmug> or is the CAM the same thing as the card
<cmug> the pictures don't really tell me and its 7:48am so I am also unable to read ,)
<NT> are there any tuner cards that can record in HD that are supported via kernel drivers?
<NT> right now I've got a hauppauge MCE-150 that works well, but i want HD
<hads> cmug: Nope, Card->CI->CAM - the CAM does the decryption, the CI is just an interface and the card does it's normal thing with the decrypted stuff.
<hads> (AFAIK)
<cmug> hads, ok
<GyroTech> Hi, I am having issues setting up the digital output for my MSI Media Live machine - I can't get digital output at all, the device shows in alsamixer and is unmuted
<sling-shot> Hi guys. First time here. Using 8.04 and have installed mythtv package. After running the configuration and selecting Watch tv, nothing happens. Is there any guide I can refer to?
<sling-shot> Should i scan for channels?
<levander> I just went an did a 'sudo apt-get upgrade' and it says a lot of myth packages are being held back. (I'm still running gutsy).  Anyone know why that is?
<CRXLNX> I have some recordings I made with an app in "another OS" and the audio creeps badly. what would you reccomend to fix it?  or just give up on them?
<tgm4883_laptop> levander, packages get held back if they are trying to install new packages usually
<Erhapp> Hello all
<Erhapp> I've got a question regarding mythgallery. Mythgallery doesn't seem to be loading the images that are available in /var/lib/mythtv/pictures on my master backend.
<Erhapp> Am I missing something here?
<tgm4883_laptop> Erhapp, are you doing this on your master backend or on a remote frontend?
<Erhapp> remote frontend
<tgm4883_laptop> you have to manually mount /var/lib/mythtv/pictures on your remote frontend.  Currently it does not use the mythtv protocol to stream anything but recordings
<Erhapp> tgm4883: ok... now how would ik manually mount this folder??? (I'm a kind of new to some of those filesystems things...)
<tgm4883_laptop> you need to either use NFS or CIFS to do this.  I have to run, so check the manual at http://www.mythbuntu.org/installation_manual  If that doesn't help you there are others around or I will be back later
<Erhapp> ok, thanks
<Erhapp> Is there anybody who can help mee mounting /var/lib/mythtv/pictures to my remote frontend???
<cva> you can add something like this to your /etc/fstab
<cva> mythtv:/var/lib/mythtv/pictures   /var/lib/mythtv/pictures          nfs     hard,intr,rw,rsize=8192,wsize=8192      0       0
<cva> the mythtv: indicates the hostname of my mythtv box, you;ll probably want to change it to the IP of your mythtvbackend system
<MythbuntuGuest67> Hello.
<MythbuntuGuest67> I´ve got a question about Mythbuntu
<MythbuntuGuest67> Can i ask?
<laga> sure.
<MythbuntuGuest67> I want to set up my Hauppauge Nova S Plus TV Card, but I think it is not recognized
<laga> what makes you think that?
<MythbuntuGuest67> Iß m just in the first Installation of Mythbuntu
<MythbuntuGuest67> I choose TV Cards (I use the German Version)
<MythbuntuGuest67> What kind of Card Type do i have to choose for DVBs?
<laga> dtv 3.x
<laga> or something like that
<MythbuntuGuest67> Ok....Device Number?
<laga> 0?
<laga> the first one i suppose ;)
<MythbuntuGuest67> At "Frontend ID:" It is said, that no Information about the Card is available.....problem?
<laga> probably.. does your card show up in dmesg?
<MythbuntuGuest67> whats dmesg`
<MythbuntuGuest67> ?
<cva> dmesg | grep cx88
<laga> MythbuntuGuest67: it can show you the system logs.. you can open a terminal and type dmesg | grep cx88
<MythbuntuGuest67> How can I do this?  I´m in the Mythbuntu Configuraion Menu...  How do i open a console?
<laga> you can bring up a start menu with a button in the left corner at the top of your screen
<MythbuntuGuest67> Mmmmhh  I cant do that.  When i perform a Channelsearch it is said: Cant "talk to" card
<laga> MythbuntuGuest67: well, you need to leave mythtv-setup in order to see the desktop
<MythbuntuGuest67> Ok i have to restart the PC
<MythbuntuGuest67> OK I´m at the Desktop
<MythbuntuGuest67> Upper Left Button...
<MythbuntuGuest67> Terminal?
<laga> yes
<MythbuntuGuest67> cx2388x based DVB/ATSC Card?
<rockhound> is there a way to prevent mythbackend going back to a different IP address on every update?
<rockhound> some dpkg-reconfigure?
<MythbuntuGuest67> When I perform the dmesg command the only thing i can find about a TV Card is: cx2388x based DVB/ATSC Card....
<laga> does /dvb/dvb/* exist?
<MythbuntuGuest67> No, but my Hauppauge Card is regognized there with driver version loaded
<MythbuntuGuest67> it is regognized as Win TV Nova S plus
<laga> well, then it should work?
<MythbuntuGuest67> hmmm now it is regognized in the setup
<MythbuntuGuest67> then i have to choose Diseqc - > LNB? in Mythbuntu?
<laga> yes
<MythbuntuGuest67> ok then i go to the next button Video source to check the EPG, right?
<laga> no clue :)
<levander> Am I the only one who isn't getting any guide data in mythweb, but it works fine through mythfrontend?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-07-18
<levander> Am I the only one who isn't getting any guide data in mythweb, but it works fine through mythfrontend?
<bodom> hello there
<bodom> i got a problem installing mythubuntu
<bodom> the CD boot but when I choose "Mythbuntu live environment" or any other item nothing happens
<bodom> may somebody help me?
<tgm4883_laptop> bodom, what do you mean nothing happens
<superm1_> try safe graphics mode bodom
<superm1_> levander, check your time zone
<bodom> superm1_, fir of all, ty for your reply
<bodom> I've tried your suggestion but doesn't work
<superm1_> do you have a monitor or a tv hooked up?
<bodom> i can't boot no options
<superm1_> (which one is what i am asking)
<bodom> even "test memory" and "check CD" does nothing
<bodom> only boot from HD works
<superm1_> can you try the cd on a different computer?
<bodom> sure, just a moment
<bodom> same
<superm1_> can you reburn you cd then?
<superm1_> at a slower speed hopefully
<superm1_> to rule out errors with that
<superm1_> and check the md5sum of your download
<superm1_> the md5sum's are on hte website
<bodom> mhhh sounds strage, the CD was burned at 4x speed. I'm going to check md5sums anyway
<bodom> ty
<bodom> will tell you how it will go
<superm1_> alrighty
<bodom> damn
<bodom> 404
<bodom> The requested URL /mythbuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso.md5sum was not found on this server.
<superm1_> on the md5?
<superm1_> tgm4883_laptop, ^
<superm1_> try it again, that should load balance to a different mirror
<superm1_> hopefully its just one mirror out of hte loop
<tgm4883_laptop> what mirror?
<superm1_> us-ca 404'ed on me
<superm1_> but mirrror.internode.on.net was okay
<tgm4883_laptop> just the md5sum?
<superm1_> i dunno
<bodom> idem
<superm1_> no the iso too
<bodom> ohhh, the md5sum doesn't match my downloaded iso
<superm1_> well that's probably not a good thing (tm) :)
<bodom> :)
<bodom> seems you quckly found the problem, thank you
<bodom> I'm goin' to download it again
<superm1_> yup np
<superm1_> hopefully that's all
<bodom> let's hope :D
<tgm4883_laptop> if i had to recommend, i'd say use the torrent
<tgm4883_laptop> since it verifies it for you
<bodom> tgm4883_laptop, ty for your hint, but my mldonkey got serious problems on these days :)
<samubuntu> help first time setup of mythtv
<samubuntu> first time setup i get "cannot login into database" and "no UPnP backend found" error
<cmug> OK I ordered a set with satelco easyview for cable and a CI module and a conax CAM socket. My frontend will be different from my backend, decoding pay tv with the backend will still allow me to watch it over network on the frontend right?
<iamjcs> hey all, anyone available to lend a hand?
<iamjcs> i am trying to install mythbuntu on top of ubuntu, i get the following when i try to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database:[sudo] password for jae:
<iamjcs>  * Starting MySQL database server mysqld                                 [ OK ]
<iamjcs> Failed to connect to database: Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO) at -e line 5, <> line 1.
<iamjcs> Failed to create database (incorrect admin username/password?)
<iamjcs> It's also possible that mysql-server wasn't running.  After install
<iamjcs> is completed, you will need to make sure mysql-server is running
<iamjcs> and that you supplied correct information. Try:
<iamjcs> sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database
<levander> superm1_: Where do I check my time zone at?
<levander> superm1_: The time on the mythweb home page and the time reported by the 'date' command on that machine are both the same if that's what you mean.
<levander> I bet this is my problem: http://www.mail-archive.com/mythtv-users@mythtv.org/msg23934.html
<levander> I know I changed which channel lineup I'm using.  I've got some old channels in the database that aren't being used anywhere.
<iamjcs> nm, and for the record... i am an idiot
<bodom> superm1, it works now (downloaded a new ISO with correct md5sum), ty
<bodom> see you
<snowmaze> hi guys, does anybody know about mythbuntu and the nova-s remote-control?
<thedarkone> has anyone used pcsx2 emu with myth?
<joshman09> needing help set up my first mythtv
<joshman09> can anybody help me walk through this setup
<joshman09> i'm getting two errors
<laga> !ask
<Zinn> Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<laga> :)
<dArK> hello all
<Erhapp> hello
<Erhapp> What should i do to make my frontend start up my backend server?
<jphillip> Erhapp the backend should always be running, kinda deafeats the point if it isn't
<Erhapp> jphillip: I want the backend to start when i start the frontend system
<Erhapp> the backend can start itself via the BIOS for recordings
<jphillip> wake on lan or something?
<Erhapp> jphillip: Indeed WOL. But how would I go about it. How do I make de frontend send the WOL command upon booting
<Erhapp> Is it a setting in Mythtv? Or do I have to do it directly in Linux?
<whoDat_> sometimes when i change channels the audio goes high pitched/scratchy/over modulated. if i change channels again, it goes back to normal. dont see anything in the front end logs. any ideas? this is through the svideo/audio out of my stb.
<gregL> google mythtv mailing list then search for wake on lan
<gregL> lots of info there.
<Erhapp> grepL: Can you provide me with an URL for the mythtv mailing list?
<jphillip> !support | Erhapp
<Zinn> Erhapp: http://www.mythbuntu.com/support
<jphillip> link in there
<sebrock> anyone having trouble with imon pad after a suspend to ram? for me it doesnt work in frontend anymore, but outside (irw etc.) is fine
<zagibu> hey guys, I have bought and installed a terratec cinergy C pci (it's a dvb-c card) and now I'd like to check it's functionality with some simple tools...any suggestions?
<zagibu> i have already compiled the proper drivers for it (it's recognized in mythtv). but I'm not really sure what I have to set for transponder frequency, symbol rate, etc.
<zagibu> I'd just like some simple tools that scan all frequencies for a signal, so that I can see if the card works at all
<zagibu> I've read about w_scan, but it was not included in the dvb-utils package
<zagibu> and "scan" doesn't seem to be able to do a full scan without any information
<sebrock> superm1, you helped me with setting up the lirc_imon driver for suspend-to-RAM. However when waking up the remote does not work within the frontend anymore, only outside such as irw
<sebrock> so the remote actually works... just not in frontend :(
<sebrock> any suggestions?
<jphillip> superm1 is at work
<jphillip> try back later
<jphillip> or hope someone else might know
<sebrock> alright thankyou
<sebrock> anyone is free to suggest anythgin :D
<tafryn> Is it possible to turn off commflagging for the liveTV recording group?
<darthanubis> of course
<darthanubis> in the backend setup
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-07-19
<CRXLPY> is it possible to use mythtv to play an iso created in mytharchive?
<tgm4883_laptop> CRXLPY, I don't see why not
<tgm4883_laptop> mythvideo plays iso's
<CRXLPY> ok so I run mythvideo on the command line?
<tgm4883_laptop> err, no
<tgm4883_laptop> IIRC your iso should be in your video dir right?
<tgm4883_laptop> do you have mythvideo installed?
<CRXLPY> it is in the mytharchive work dir
<tgm4883_laptop> ok you can either move it to the video directory or make mythvideo also use the mytharchive directory
<CRXLPY> ok ty
<tgm4883_laptop> then just either rescan your movie collection or enable browse mode and you should be able to play it in there
<tgm4883_laptop> off to eat
<CRXLPY> is there a free listings service for mythtv and us-cable?
<rhpot1991> CRXLPY: not any longer
<rhpot1991> just pay for SD, its well worth it
<CRXLPY> thanks
<darthanubis> just noticed today my video playback starts real fast, then stops for 4sec, then repeats that cycle
<darthanubis> ffmpeg got updated today dunno if that had an effect?
<darthanubis> I have not rebooted, only restarted the backend
<darthanubis> this is not cool
<darthanubis> What could I do to remedy this? Ever heard of this before?
<CRXLPY> ok I been looking for a while but no solution found yet. I cant get rid of scratchy audio. I have seen kludges that kinda fix it but only so much and not permanently. besides they require source code edits and were done with older versions of mythtv.
<tgm4883_laptop> CRXLPY, PVR-500?
<CRXLPY> was afk sorry
<CRXLPY> wintv tuner card but not a pvr
<CRXLPY> tgm4883_laptop^^
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm, don't know then
<tgm4883_laptop> you could try changing the audio input to see if it fixes it
<CRXLPY> where is the audio input seting, I dont see it
<tgm4883_laptop> do it from the command line while watching live tv
<tgm4883_laptop> i can give you the command for my pvr-500
<tgm4883_laptop> but i don't guarentee its the same
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<tgm4883_laptop> i have to change it away, then back
<tgm4883_laptop> v4l2-ctl -d 0 --set-audio-input=0
<tgm4883_laptop> then
<tgm4883_laptop> v4l2-ctl -d 0 --set-audio-input=1
<CRXLPY> do it while I watch tv?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> that way you can see if it fixes it
<CRXLPY> tgm4883_laptop I dont have a v4l2-ctl  nor do I see it in synaptic
<CRXLPY> I guess I will run v4l-ctl instead
<CRXLPY> I dont have that either
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> IIRC it's in ivtv-tools
<CRXLPY> I am running mythbuntu 8.04
<CRXLPY> this card does not use the ivtv module
<CRXLPY> the ivtv module is for cards with the mpeg2 chip like the pvr-*50's
<MythbuntuGuest07> Hi there! I was wondering if someone copuld suggest a good HTPC case that would work well with Mythbuntu.
<MythbuntuGuest07> I was looking at the Thermaltake DH102 VH2001BNS or something similar. Any help will be a big help, thanks!
<CRXLPY> you are looking for hdtv/atsc/qam card I assume?   or an analog tv?(pal/ntsc)
<CRXLPY> any hauppauge card will work (WinTV PVR-xxxx)
<CRXLPY> the mythtv site has a list of compatable cards
<MythbuntuGuest07> It would be an hdtv but primarily I would like to get the drivers for the case working. I'll pick up the other bits on the way.
<CRXLPY> MythbuntuGuest07 here ya go http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Tuner_Card#Cards_that_work
<CRXLPY> wintv pvr-1600
<darthanubis> are we talking cards or cases?
<CRXLPY> card
<MythbuntuGuest07> No sorry man I'mtalking about the case.
<CRXLPY> I dont know what the case driver would be... I just get a powersupply for cases
<darthanubis> becaus eyou typed "card" above
<darthanubis> Cases don't have drivers
<darthanubis> why would they?
<CRXLPY> ask MythbuntuGuest07 he says he needs case drivers
<MythbuntuGuest07> I'm looking for a good HTPC case. Most have some sort of drivers for XP and Vista. The drivers anr for things like the remote or a touch panel. I'll post the link.
<darthanubis> weird
<darthanubis> the touch panel?
<CRXLPY> oh, ic, I thought thermaltake sounded wierd for a card
<MythbuntuGuest07> http://www.thermaltake.com/product/Chassis/desktop/dh102/vh2001bns.asp
<darthanubis> I would not worry about any drivers
<darthanubis> unless you plain on running Vista
<darthanubis> otherwise, drop the driver stuff
<darthanubis> and just worry about getting a good
<darthanubis> card
<darthanubis> cases are cases
<MythbuntuGuest07> That's the link if someone want to have a look.
<darthanubis> look on newegg and pick a case
<CRXLPY> it looks flashy, are you trying to make one to sell?
<darthanubis> yeah looks cool
<MythbuntuGuest07> No it's for me. It's a project for fun.
<darthanubis> but I'd go for something more simple
<MythbuntuGuest07> Maybe it's too ambitious.
<darthanubis> http://www.qrdc.com/Quiet_Computer_PC_Parts/Silent_HTPC_Case
<MythbuntuGuest07> Thanks dartthanubis!
<MythbuntuGuest07> sorry darthanubis...
<darthanubis> np
<darthanubis> you like that page;)
<MythbuntuGuest07> Thanks for the help guys, much appreciated!
<CRXLPY> np
<CRXLPY> I was away looking for stories with linux and that case..... found none
<MythbuntuGuest07> Yea I didn't have much luck either. Too bad. I can think of a bit of fun to be had with that touch screen. If only I knew how to do something with it. I'm not goiung to get it if I have to be stuck using XP or Vista. Linux need s more support from hardware manufactures.
<CRXLPY> give it 2-3mos it will be working. meanwhile you can get the restof the bugs worked out using a simple pc case
<CRXLPY> I just want my audio to stop scratching
<MythbuntuGuest07> Yea that sounds like the plan. Thanks again for all the help. I'm sure I'll be asking again. Cheers!
<CRXLPY> darthanubis do you have input on my scratchy issue? I am using a wintv tuner card (not a pvr) so I dont use the ivtv module therefore I dont have v4l2-ctl which seems to be involved in alot of fixes that I have found
<darthanubis> frontend playback settings
<darthanubis> enable audio buffering see if that fixes it
<darthanubis> how is your regular system audio,? Is it scratchy as well?
<CRXLPY> afk sorry
<CRXLPY> bak now
<CRXLPY> I am starting up kdetv to check audio through it
<CRXLPY> sound is fine through the card darthanubis. I can hear no noise at any volume using the line input, but the line input is out of sync, of course
<CRXLPY> the scratchy comes in on the captured audio from the tuner
<darthanubis> enable audio buffering see if that fixes it
<rickwookie> Hi there, anyone able to help me figure out why I can't start mythbuntu-control-centre?
<laga> rickwookie: open a terminal, type "mythbuntu-control-centre", hit return and look for error messages
<Loki6> Hello I have some ideas to improve the MythBuntu manual and the contect of two of the MythBuntu website pages. Can someone tell me who I need to speak about this or where to begin?
<laga> Loki6: #ubuntu-mythtv-dev
<laga> most devs read the back log
<Loki6> Where can i find the backlog?
<laga> no, i meant to say that you should go there and tell us what you want to tell us and people will read it. i'll read it right now and discuss it ;)
<laga> i'm not sure if we have public logs for the developer channel
<Loki6> I started developing on MythTV a few week ago but because I really like MythBuntu, I would like to help with that as well
<Loki6> because I needed to read a lott about these projects I discovered some gaps in the documentation someone who works on it would nog see as soon.
<laga> well, then come to #ubuntu-mythtv-dev
<Loki6> ow by the way, i juist remembered I talked to you some time ago about adding a section to the manual about DVB-s and paytv setups. I've finished this and it ready to add to the documentation
<laga> cool :)
<Loki6> I already have more that 50 people using it in holland, also its being used by the Dreambox community to replace their older dreamboxes
<Loki6> way cool
<laga> very nice
<Loki6> They also helped me find easy way to add channel listing for wich I will write something for myth
<Loki6> yesterday I received a technotrend DVB-C 1501 card to test it on cable
<laga> are you going to work on mythtv's channel scanner?
<Loki6> I discovered MythTV follows the dvb protocol a litte to strict, so that needs some work
<Loki6> If people lett me, i would be glad to work on it
<laga> well, it's more like broadcasters not following the DVB specs but smoking crack instead :)
<Loki6> YOU ARE RIGHT
<laga> Loki6: you should talk to danielk, he's working  on a rewrite of the channel scanner
<laga> you can often find him as danielk22 in #mythtv
<Loki6> ok
<Loki6> Ik will
<laga> but he's not near a computer this weekend, so you might try the mailing lists
<Loki6> about the scanner
<Loki6> ok on gossammer i think?
<laga> well, you can't write mails thru gossamer
<laga> look on mythtv.org
<Loki6> I know how... i'm already registered to the mailing list
<laga> ah, great
<Loki6> about the scanner if you have the time
 * laga has lots of spare time :)
<Loki6> ha ha ha
<Loki6> thats cool... I would like to have that to
<Loki6> but a man needs to make time for his hobbies
<Loki6> ;)
<laga> summer break \o/
<laga> yes
<Erhapp> Hello
<Loki6> in two week I will... till then I need to work a little over... our goverment just decided to build new biometric systems and I'm the bleading engineer on it eh leadengineer i mean
<Erhapp> Can anybody help me setting up my frontend box so that upon boot it wakes my backend using WOL. (The WOL part on the backend is working, I just don't now how to set up the frontendbox)
<Loki6> about the scanner of myth, its indeed following the dvb standard, but most dvb boxes have extra configuration options: you can set the frequency, network ID (and symbol rate, QAM format which you don't need to change)
<Loki6> Because you can see myth as een advance dvb box (sorry for the analogy) myth should support this as well.
<laga> yeah, i think i remember some problems because of the NID.. you need to set it for some networks
<Loki6> As I see it now, people need to use dvbapps to scan their channels to the database
<Loki6> I have not tested it yet, my tt budget card is winking to me... but promised my girl to get some food first (Women tend to have their fridge stuffed with this stuff)
<laga> yay, food
<Loki6> yes indeed, like ziggo in the netherlands
<Loki6> yah food: guys just use caffee and pizza but girls... the need to be difficult about it ;)
<Loki6> don't let her hear it...
<Loki6> laga about the mythBuntu website...
<laga> as i said (twice already), it's better to join #ubuntu-mythtv-dev so that the other guys see it
<Loki6> excuse... ill do that in a minut
<Loki6> erhapp did you look at the mythTV wiki?
<Loki6> your question is explained their, i can get you the url if your still here
<Loki6> If not I won't bother ;)
<Erhapp> loki6: Yes I did look at the wiki but I could find anything that fits
<Erhapp> loki6: I would love to get the url.
<loki0> excuse got disconnected because of a experiment... stupid stupid
<loki0> still there?
<loki0> the url: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Wake-on-LAN
<Erhapp> yep
<loki0> look at the part about the eh magic packet you need to send
<loki0> you just need to send it from you startup script...
<Erhapp> Ok, I saw that page
<laga> um
<laga> you can just use mythfrontend for that?
<Erhapp> so that is the part i was missing
<loki0> explainations about startup scripts you can find anywhere on the net
<laga> there is a setting somewhere ;)
<loki0> jups
<Erhapp> So I need to put the command in the startup script?
<loki0> okay... i'm still in the learning proces to and as a programmer I tend to do stuff the technical way
<Erhapp> Or did laga mean that you could als do it in mythfrontend?
<loki0> yes you can do that
<loki0> but laga just suggested there is a setting somewhere for this
<Erhapp> Laga: How would I do it from mythfrontend?
<loki0> an idea: could you add this kind of command to you boot loader? so the backend is there almost at the same time as the backend?
<Erhapp> I'm not sure I can answer your question Loki. If you can explain it to me I'm willing to try it...
<laga> loki0: you nee da network connection to send the magic pack..
<laga> err
<Erhapp> laga: I understand that part. But how do i make the frontend send the package?
<loki0> again my connection was lost :(
<laga> loki0: you nee da network connection to send the magic packet.. so you can't do it in the boot loader.
<laga> Erhapp: you can configure a wake on lan command in mythfrontend
<loki0> yah thought about it while my connection was comming back ;)
<loki0> your right
<Erhapp> laga: ok, and were should i do that?
<loki0> laga the command before or after loading the frontend executed?
<loki0> because I think it would be beter to execute it before... this saves a few seconds
<loki0> look at page 80 of the manual its somewhere near that page
<loki0> erhapp I need to ask some questions on the dev channel and that do some other stuff... hopes this helped you solving your problem
<Erhapp> ok, what should i be looking for in the manual?
<Erhapp> Just to make sure am searching in the right direction
<loki0> just look at the page and it comes to you
<loki0> you can get the installation manual from MythBuntu.com
<loki0> in that page its explained where to configure this kind of stuff after that you can experiment a little. Just remember or write down what you changed.
<rickwookie> Hi there - again... ...in response to an earlier question I posted - when I run mythbuntu-control-centre at the end of the error traceback I get: AttributeError: ControlCentre instance has no attribute 'mb_apple_trailers_checkbox'
<laga> rickwookie: are you running intrepid
<rickwookie> yep
<laga> well, then file a bug report please
<zagibu> i can watch dvb-c streams from my card just fine in mplayer with mplayer dvb://"channelname", but HD channels don't play...why?
<rickwookie> Where do I do that. I mean is that a separate place for mythbuntu bugs?
<zagibu> and yes, I DO have a HD card
<laga> zagibu: they are probably encrypted?
<laga> your mplayer doesn't support h.264 good enough?
<zagibu> they are not encrypted
<zagibu> and they are listed as mpeg/4 in my frequency table not h.264
<zagibu> i also have the problem that mythtv can't get an F-LOCK on any channel, but I guess this has to do with the fact that it doesn't fill in the database correctly when doing the channel scan
<zagibu> i've read about it somewhere and I am confident that a resolution exists...
<rickwookie> bug filed
<MythbuntuGuest57> hi
<Mazga> hi
<Mazga> i´ve tried mythbuntu and i´ve to say great!, i have installed front and backend an one PC now i wanna have one or more backends with about 5 frontends - i know its possible but can someone explain me when the tv cards are only in the backends presents how do the frontend select there tvchannel? or i have to put one tv card for each frontend user?? i´m asking because i still have three diferent tv cards built in, dvb-t, dvb-s2 a
<laga> Mazga: if you don't get an answer, try posting in the forum (or search it first). i've got to run now
<Mazga> i think i´ve time ;)
<Mazga> i´m looking for such a system about half a year and i think mythbuntu is the right think for me
<zagibu> wel, if you want to watch differnt channels on all frontends, then you need a tuner for each frontend, yes
<zagibu> maybe there are dual-tuner dvb cards available, to make hardware installation a bit easier
<Mazga> ok i know one tuner one tv channel
<Mazga> but if i have 3tv crads and 5 frontends and 3 of 5 wanna watch tv how they can seect there tv card?
<Mazga> how does the frontend1 kowns which tv cards is not in use?
<jduggan> coz the backend tells it
<Mazga> and if every three tv tuner are in use which msg got frontend nr.4 that theres no free tv card?
<zagibu> yeah, the backend automatically selects an available card
<Mazga> but not on every tv card are the same stations available eg: dvb-t != dvb-s2
<jduggan> Mazga: also, check out multirec if you think you're likely to fill all three tuners :)
<zagibu> i think you could make different videosources for each card, so that they have separate channel lists...not sure, though
<zagibu> i have my own share of problems...if I do a czap -r "SDTV-Channel", i can do a cat /dev/dvb/adapter0/dvr0 and get some output
<zagibu> but if I do a czap -r "HDTV-Channel", i get nothing with cat...and my network operator told me that NO channels are encrypted, not even HD channels
<zagibu> maybe the drivers are not yet ready for hdtv?
<aclose72> good day everyone
<aclose72> can someone tell me how to verify what video driver i'm currently using?
<aclose72> i'm running MythBuntu 8.04 with the latest updates
<aclose72> i have an Intel G35 chipset and would like to use the latest Intel driver
<aclose72> i selected use OSS driver during setup
<aclose72> looking through dmesg output i see that at startup an Intel 965G chipset is detected
<darthanubis> os[Linux 2.6.24-19-generic x86_64] distro[Debian lenny/sid] cpu[2 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4600  @ 2.40GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.20GHz] mem[Physical: 2.0GB, 41.6% free] disk[Total: 299.8GB, 59.2% free] video[Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<aclose72> looking at the Xorg logs, i'm seeing Intel 965 G1 Integrated Graphics Controller rev 3
<aclose72> and Intel unknown chipset
<aclose72> i 'think' it's loading the I810 Intel driver
<jduggan> i think 'intel' is the recommended driver to be using these days
<aclose72> yeh, that's what i want to use
<aclose72> but i'd like the latest that supports the G35 chipset
<aclose72> so i'm trying to verify what i'm currently running
<aclose72> and then upgrade if possible
<darthanubis> if you look in synaptic, you'll see the intel package and the i810 package installed
<aclose72> ah.
<aclose72> i see them under xserver
<aclose72> looks like the version i have of the 810 is 2:1.7.4-0ubuntu7
<aclose72> and there's another intel driver that supports the 965 chipset listed as 2:2.2.1-1ubuntu13.4
<aclose72> both are installed
<aclose72> but which one is running/loaded?
<aclose72> looking at the intellinuxgraphics.org site, it looks like the latest driver is 2.4
<aclose72> anyway to determine if the synaptic db contains that version?
<aclose72> or maybe it hasn't been bundled yet, so it's not available except as source..?
<darthanubis> type glxinfo
<aclose72> in synaptic or terminal?
<darthanubis> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945G 20061017
<darthanubis> terminal
<darthanubis> Look for that line
<aclose72> gotta install the mesa-utils package first :)
<aclose72> Mesa DRI Intel 965G 4.1.3002 x86/MMX/SSE2
<darthanubis> looks like its using the correct driver
<darthanubis> what glxgears give you?
<aclose72> some sharp lookin gears :)
<aclose72> 7865 frames in 5 s
<aclose72> 1572.884 fps
<aclose72> picture and everything looks good
<aclose72> i'd just like to be able to make use of the HDMI out on this board
<darthanubis> have you tried using it?
<aclose72> ASUS P5E-VM HDMI
<aclose72> yeah, bios and boot show up
<aclose72> but then i get a blank screen
<aclose72> maybe there's a way to toggle between the display outputs?
<darthanubis> maybe
<aclose72> hm, not sure what i did.  but the HDMI out is working now :)
<aclose72> thx again darthanubis
<aclose72> now on to the next battle ;)
<darthanubis> np:)
<brewmaster> i just did a fresh install of mythbuntu, and i can't get mythtv-setup to run without giving me "Can't connect to database?"
<brewmaster> i can't seem to find any solution
<brewmaster> tons of people have posted in various forums
<brewmaster> i believe i have the proper qt / mysql packages installed
<brewmaster> any ideas?
<aclose72> when you did the install, did you accept all the defaults?  or did you attempt to customize the installation?
<aclose72> did you make any changes to the IP address related stuff i guess is what i'm getting at :)
<brewmaster> i used the alternate install CD
<brewmaster> no, localhost, port 3306
<aclose72> and the ports are the default ports?
<brewmaster> yep
<brewmaster> i even ran dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-commom and mythtv-database
<aclose72> i'm not sure what those two would do for you since you install that stuff by default
<aclose72> are you seeing any errors or anything in the logs?
<aclose72> check '/var/logs'
<brewmaster> sec
<brewmaster> http://pastebin.ca/1076706
<aclose72> did you change the password to the db during setup?
<brewmaster> no, but i have since
<aclose72> that could be the prb
<brewmaster> it still matches /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<brewmaster> i.e., it was changed as well
<aclose72> and who are you logged in as?
<brewmaster> i just tried a 'grant all privileges on *.* ' for the mythtv user
<brewmaster> lemme see if it works...
<brewmaster> that did it
<aclose72> :)
<aclose72> cool
<brewmaster> next problem ... :(
<brewmaster> my capture card is driving me crazy
<brewmaster> kworld 120 FTL!
<brewmaster> i could only get analog OTA working in MCE
<aclose72> i'm no help there
<aclose72> i don't have  kworld card
<aclose72> i'm still trying to sort out my HDHR :)
<brewmaster> heh
<brewmaster> i'm so pissed i bought this card
<aclose72> have you checked out the wiki for info on it?
<aclose72> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php
<brewmaster> yeah, my card is experimental
<aclose72> ah
<brewmaster> so i got the most recent v4l-dvb source and compiled
<brewmaster> i'm not sure what to do next
<aclose72> :)
<brewmaster> i.e., how to get /dev/videoX file to show up
<aclose72> sorry, i can't help you there
<aclose72> i'm still fairly linux illiterate
<aclose72> i know just enough to get myself into trouble :)
<brewmaster> heh
<aclose72> hmm, i just attempted to record a half hour show which looks like it completed when looking in the recording manager
<aclose72> however, when selected, it says myth cannot find the file
<aclose72> i see the file on the fs in my /media/storage1 dir, which was configured as one of my storage groups dirs
<darthanubis> may need to reconfigure your mythdatabase
<aclose72> ?
<aclose72> through the control centre?
<brewmaster> is the 2.6.24-19 kernel held back for any reason?
<aclose72> or mythtv-setup?
<darthanubis> whatever makes you comfortable
<darthanubis> I'd recommed dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database
<darthanubis> or use gkdebconf
<aclose72> brew, on the myth mailing list i've seen some discussion regarding current/newer kernels having some issues
<aclose72> thx darth, i'll give that a try :)
<brewmaster> can i force it?
<brewmaster> my capture card only works with 2.6.24.19...
<aclose72> you may want to look into the know issues first
<darthanubis> thats the lates kernel
<aclose72> darth, before i run that command :)  i'm trying to figure out what it does
<aclose72> is it only to reset the root password for mysql?
<aclose72> i'm not having any db connection issues that i can see
<darthanubis> the cmd will tell you exactly before any changes are made
<darthanubis> think abou tit
<darthanubis> and why would I have you reset your root pw to mysql?
<darthanubis> makes no sense
<darthanubis> your mythtv database may be misconfigured
<darthanubis> after its reconfigure then you may want to repair and or optimize the database, which can be done from mythweb, or phpadminmysql
<darthanubis> or you can read up about it
<darthanubis> yourrecording files that myth does no see...thats a databse issue
<darthanubis> myth looks at the database to tell you if the file exist or not
<aclose72> yep
<aclose72> just ran the dpkg-reconfigure command
<aclose72> i didn't get any msgs on the console
<darthanubis> did you run it on mythtv-databse package?
<aclose72> and don't see anything in the mysql logs/errr files
<aclose72> yes
<darthanubis> because you did not follow directions to the letter
<aclose72> sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database
<aclose72> hmm, maybe i don't know what my root password is :)
<aclose72> ok, tried it with a bogus passwd and got an error
<darthanubis> sudo apt-get install gkdebconf
<aclose72> so i think the passwd i originally used was good
<darthanubis> that will give you a frontend to dpkg-reconfig
<darthanubis> much easier
<aclose72> i do get Starting MySQL database Server mysqld after running the cmd
<aclose72> but no other output
<darthanubis> run gkdebconf
<darthanubis> find mythtv-database
<darthanubis> click it
<aclose72> done
<aclose72> localhost, root, entered my passwd
<darthanubis> does your mythweb work?
<aclose72> it did :)
<aclose72> checking again now
<aclose72> yeah, still able to connect and see the guide
<darthanubis> goto the mythweb mian menu and goto database, and repair and optimize it
<darthanubis> then check "recorded programs" and see if your files are there
<aclose72> it says everything is status ok
<darthanubis> still run the repair and optimize cmds
<aclose72> recorded prgms shows title and other meta-data info
<aclose72> the thumbnail is blank/question mark
<darthanubis> you can delete it and rerecord another program
<darthanubis> or
<darthanubis> use phpadminmysql to find the entry in the database and manually delete it
<darthanubis> I've had to do this one or twice
<aclose72> k, i'll give that a try
<darthanubis> my sure in recorded details you are showing ALL programs
<aclose72> it was a test recording :)
<aclose72> deleted via mythweb
<aclose72> should i manually remove the mpg from my storage group?
<aclose72> it's still sitting there
<darthanubis> now I've deleted via mythweb, where it deleted nothing
<darthanubis> yes
<darthanubis> does mythweb still show the file in the database?
<aclose72> no, all cleaned up
<darthanubis> good
<aclose72> i just kicked off two new recordings through the front end guide
<aclose72> i see them in mythweb with thumbnails now
<aclose72> we'll see how they turn out
<aclose72> i think my channel config may still be  a bit off
<aclose72> for testing i've tried watching live tv and some of the channels just give me a blank screen
<aclose72> i'm sure i've got their xmlid's set up correctly
<aclose72> double checked that
<aclose72> and i see guide data for everything now
<aclose72> i only have 10 channels to go through, so it's not too ba
<darthanubis> 10?
<aclose72> i only have an HDHR hooked up
<aclose72> and only get 10 unencrypted channels
<aclose72> i can view one of the recordings in progress
<aclose72> when attempting to view the other it just gives me a blank screen
<aclose72> even though in the view recordings pane i see an animted thumbnail
<sebrock_> just made an upgrade here to Hardy and I get a lot of ata6.00 errors "soft resetting link", anyone seen this before?
<aclose72> nope
<aclose72> i'm reading through the Optimizing Performance page on the mythtv wiki
<aclose72> since i'm using XFS for my storage directories, i've updated fstab to use allocsize-512m as suggested
<aclose72> looking at the HD DMA Access section i've run the hdparm /dev/sda command
<aclose72> i'm not seeing the output i expect :)
<aclose72> aclose@MythBoxHD:~$ sudo hdparm /dev/sda
<aclose72>  IO_support    =  0 (default)
<aclose72> 16-bit)
<aclose72>  HDIO_GET_UNMASKINTR failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<aclose72>  HDIO_GET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<aclose72>  HDIO_GET_KEEPSETTINGS failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<aclose72>  readonly      =  0 (off)
<aclose72>  readahead     = 256 (on)
<aclose72>  geometry      = 38913/255/63, sectors = 625142448, start = 0
<aclose72> any thoughts?
<aclose72> brb
<darthanubis> hdparm -tT /dev/sda
<aclose72> cached reads clock at 1874 MB/sec
<aclose72> buffered reads clock at 76 MB/sec
<aclose72> do either of those tell me if DMA is turned on? :)
<aclose72> i suspect it is since i set it up in the bios
<aclose72> i thought...
<tgm4883_laptop> hdparm -I /dev/sda
<aclose72> sudo hdparm -d /dev/sda
<aclose72>  HDIO_GET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<aclose72> sudo hdparm -d /dev/sda
<aclose72>  HDIO_GET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<aclose72> sudo hdparm -d /dev/sda
<aclose72>  HDIO_GET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<aclose72> i was trying to check this out because a couple of my test programs look as though they recorded, and i can see the animated thumbnails in recording manager, but when attempting to play them i just get a blank screen
<aclose72> top doesn't show that the machine is struggling wth anything
<aclose72> it shouldn't
<aclose72> :)
<aclose72> hmm, but looking at the mythfrontend output shows otherwise
<aclose72> Error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation) 11
<tgm4883_laptop> aclose72, post output of hdparm -I /dev/sda
<aclose72> k, just a sec, rebooting
<spiritssight> Is any one will to either call me or allow me to call them from the USA and get help to get my system running, I have been trying for about a month now and still don't have thing up and running as they should be
<spiritssight> I am going away tomorrow and would like to know that when I come back I will be able to use my system including my TV
<jack_> I've been trying to get my Hauppauge HVR 1800 working with MythTV.  Could someone help me get started with it?
<aclose72> i'm still seeing some weird behaviour when watching specific recordings
<aclose72> they show up in the manage recordings and have their animated thumbnails
<aclose72> but when i attempt to play them i get a blank screen
<aclose72> some of the output in the mythfrontend log looks like it could be errors
<aclose72> but i'm not sure :)
<aclose72> i'll snip a section and post it on pastebin...
<aclose72> http://pastebin.ca/1076896
<aclose72> the first 13 lines are obviously errors :)
<aclose72> then i see mention of MVs not available, ac-tex damaged,
<aclose72> i'm making these recordings with an HDHR
<aclose72> my machine should have more than enough power to play these back
<aclose72> hmm, one thing i notice when running mythtv-setup
<aclose72> when i exit i get the message that setup was unable to write to my storage groups
<aclose72> i'm guessing that's because i'm logged in as aclose and not mythtv
<aclose72> mythtv has full rights to those dirs
<aclose72> i know there's a mythtv user on the system installd by default
<aclose72> but i'm automatically logged in as aclose whenever the machine is booted
<aclose72> could that be causing my weird issue?
<darthanubis> no
<darthanubis> is your user part of the mythtv user group
<darthanubis> ?
<aclose72> yeah, i am
<aclose72> mythtv:x:110:ubuntu,aclose
<aclose72> mythtv owner & mythtv group have full rights to all storage group dirs on my machine
<darthanubis> switch to the mythtv user and go into that dir and try to create a test file
<darthanubis> with the touch command
<darthanubis> sudo su mythtv
<aclose72> will do
<aclose72> yep, no prob there
<darthanubis> weird
<darthanubis> have you logged off and back on?
<darthanubis> since adding that group?
<aclose72> yeah.  i've rebooted several times since install
<aclose72> i was added to the mythtv group when i installed/configured i believe
<darthanubis> dunno where the permissions could be wrong
<aclose72> but everytime i come out of mythtv-setup it asks me if i know what i'm doing cause it can't write a test to the storage group dirs :)
<darthanubis> it totally sounds permissions related
<aclose72> yeah, i agree
<darthanubis> I had a bad permission issue like that once before
<darthanubis> it was maddening
<aclose72> for the most part it seems to be recording
<aclose72> so the backend is reading and writing from the storage groups dir
<darthanubis> is it storing to that dir?
<aclose72> yeah
<darthanubis> well your straight then?@?
<aclose72> it goes back and forth between /media/storage1 & /media/storage2
<aclose72> i'm only kinda straight
<aclose72> that ddin't come out right :)
<darthanubis> ??
<darthanubis> lol
<aclose72> it appears to be recording
<aclose72> but i can't always play back the recording
<darthanubis> playback via what?
<darthanubis> the frontend?
<aclose72> mythfrontend
<aclose72> yeah
<darthanubis> weird
<aclose72> looking in the recording manager i see the recorded vid
<aclose72> and it has the little animated thumbnail displaying
<aclose72> when i select that vid, the screen blanks and sits for a bit
<aclose72> lots of stuff gets spitout to the FE.log
<aclose72> http://pastebin.ca/1076896
<darthanubis> seems to be dependent upon what type of video you try to play
<darthanubis> did you install all of the codecs?
<aclose72> yep
<darthanubis> like restricted formats
<aclose72> these vids are recorded via HDHR though
<aclose72> so they are mpg2
<aclose72> but yes, i did install the extra codecs from control panel
<darthanubis> #2008-07-19 12:46:45.009 [mpeg2video @ 0xb73feb88]Warning MVs not available
<darthanubis> that does not sound good?
<aclose72> :) nope
<darthanubis> I'm not an expert. I just get my issues fix alone mostly
<aclose72> i spose i could try uninstalling the extra codecs and reinstalling them...
<darthanubis> So I have time, to try to help you deduce the problem
<aclose72> well i appreciate the help :)
<darthanubis> np
<darthanubis> #
<darthanubis> 2008-07-19 12:46:46.038 [mpeg2video @ 0xb73feb88]ac-tex damaged at 32 17
<darthanubis> plenty of errors
<darthanubis> you should try analog verse digital recordings etc
<darthanubis> I'd also add mediuntu repos to your apt sources via synaptic or whatever
<darthanubis> if you have not already
<aclose72> looing through synaptic right now
<darthanubis> no
<darthanubis> google medibuntu
<aclose72> oh
<darthanubis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#Adding the Repositories
<aclose72> i see.  repository howto :)
<darthanubis> good
<darthanubis> I like you
<darthanubis> you catch on quick!
<aclose72> heh.  i try to do some leg work before i beg for help
<aclose72> i just haven't gotten too far
<darthanubis> thats excellent!
<darthanubis> thats how its done
<darthanubis> once you have the medibuntu repo added
<darthanubis> update your system
<darthanubis> some myth stuff should get upgraded
<aclose72> k
<aclose72> hmm.  i updated the repo list, or created it; and added the gpg key
<aclose72> when running the update manager it didn't find anything new
<aclose72> even after hitting check
<aclose72> i see medibuntu in the /etc/apt/source.list.d/ dir
<aclose72> do i need to reboot before trying to use it?
<aclose72> well, i did do an update a couple hours ago and it found new stuff
<aclose72> so even though i wasn't querying the medibuntu repo i did get an update
<aclose72> and i do show all the proprietary codecs back in the list
<darthanubis> it did not update immediately for me either
<aclose72> oh, ok
<darthanubis> did you enable proposed and backports?
<darthanubis> if you have not , I did
<darthanubis> much more updates than just long term release setup
<aclose72> are you on 7.10 or 8.04?
<darthanubis> 8.04
<darthanubis> 8.04.1
<darthanubis> actually;)
<Obeah> I just installed 8.04 as a frontend only. It's not seeing all the recordings... what could be going on?
<aclose72> yeah, it looks like all the hardy related repos are available in the default sources.list
<aclose72> did you connect it to your backend?
<Obeah> It's connected through a router via ethernet
<aclose72> when you did the FE install, it should have asked you if you have a BE running and for its IP address
<aclose72> are you sure you gave it the correct address?
<Obeah> Yeah it picks up 6 or 7 of the shows but theres more it doesn't seem to see
<LyosNorezel> can mythbuntu fit in a 1-2GB SD card?
<darthanubis> and is th ebackend running mythtv .021?
<Obeah> Haven't looked at that... it's been installedand working fine for several weeks
<aclose72> Obeah, your FE & BE have to be running the same version
<aclose72> or at least speaking the same protocol :)
<darthanubis> LyosNorezel, no
<aclose72> the recordings that are missing, were they all recorded with your tuners?
<Obeah> Iyes
<aclose72> or are they videos that might be in your library?
<Obeah> not videos
<aclose72> so they're all mpeg2 files?  or nuv.
<LyosNorezel> darthanubis: damn... I was hoping I could cram the OS onto an SD card and use a FreeNAS server for the video files
<Obeah> no nuv
<aclose72> do you have storage groups configured?
<aclose72> on the BE?
<Obeah> I guess the recording it is seeing were recorded before I re-installed the new Mythbuntu version
<aclose72> and maybe not set up on the FE
<Obeah> no storage groups
<darthanubis> brb
<aclose72> are any of the recordings you're seeing currently on the BE?
<Obeah> the frontend is 8.04.1 and the master f/b end is just 8.04
<aclose72> or are they all on the FE?
<Obeah> everything shows on the BE
<aclose72> that's good
<Obeah> the FE is FE only
<aclose72> right
<aclose72> but some of the shows on the BE are not showing up on the FE
<aclose72> are they all in the same dir?
<Obeah> If there's differences btwn the 8.04 and 8.04.1 wouldn't the updates bring it to the same versions of everyhting?
<Obeah> yes... same dir
<aclose72> you're ok on version
<aclose72> can you check the file permissions on those files?
<aclose72> are they all owned by mythtv?
<aclose72> and all in the group mythtv?
<Obeah> yes.. Just a sec, I'll ssh and see
<Obeah> Can't think... what's the default dir for recordings?
<aclose72> i think it's /var/lib/mythtv/recordings
<Obeah> yeah
<aclose72> were you able to determine file permissions?
<Obeah> ok...haven't looked at every file but so far the owner of the MPEGs is "avahi-autoipd - Avahi autoip daemon"
<aclose72> ?
<aclose72> that doesn't sound quite right :)
<aclose72> and all of your recordings were made with Myth?
<aclose72> Obeah, were all your recordings made by Myth?
<Obeah> Hardy locked up after I posted the owner info
<Obeah> Yes they were
<aclose72> interesting
<aclose72> on your backend, do all those programs show up in the db are regular recordings?
<aclose72> i guess i mean, can you get to them on the frontend of your backend :)
<Obeah> Yes the master FE?BE plays them no problem
<aclose72> if so, check your group listing on the BE
<aclose72> 'cat /etc/group'
<Obeah> ok
<aclose72> see if that funky username is in there and part of any of your other groups
<aclose72> i think the simplest fix is to just reset the permissions on those recordings
<aclose72> chmod, chgrp back to mythtv
<aclose72> then you should see them on your 2nd FE
<Obeah> ok, I'll try it
<aclose72> i'd keep an eye on that dir though
<Obeah> I can chmod the whole dir?
<aclose72> yeah
<aclose72> i think it's chmod -R
<aclose72> maybe little r
<aclose72> :)
<aclose72> but yes
<Obeah> I'll look at the man
<aclose72> -R
<aclose72> --recursive
<Obeah> ok
<aclose72> same for chgrp -R
<Obeah> join #mythbuntu
<aclose72> i think you're already there :)
<Obeah> lol
<aclose72> i didn't think there was a separate mythbuntu channel
<Obeah> thought that's what I joined???
<aclose72> i think this is ubuntu-mythtv
<aclose72> same diff really
<darthanubis> you can try #mythtv-users
<darthanubis> but they are a bunch of wiseasses
<aclose72> :)
<darthanubis> no ppl skills there
<aclose72> i figured a distro specific irc would be a bit more helpful
<aclose72> cause ppl here won't blame the distro and say go find help elsewhere :)
<darthanubis> yeah
<darthanubis> right
<Obeah> I asked my first question there and got roundly chewed out because it was only vaguely related to myth
<darthanubis> see
<Obeah> last ? I asked!
<aclose72> they probably have a lot more traffic there
<darthanubis> they do
<Obeah> Ok I'm gonna go have a look at the FE
<Obeah> biab
<aclose72> and probably a lot more n00bs :)
<aclose72> hmm, still have some kinda hardware prob i'm guessing
<aclose72> i just tried playing an HD avi wth mplayer through mythvideos and it exhibits the same behaviour as tv recordingswere
<aclose72> blank screen
<aclose72> ooh, but i get an X11 error in the frontend logs with this one :)
<aclose72> error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<aclose72> actually i've seen that one before :(
<darthanubis> aclose72, is this a mythbuntu install or ubuntu with mythtv installed?
<darthanubis> my backend is my desktop
<Obeah> hmmm... permissions are 775 owner and group are both mythtv but the FE still doesn't see all the recordings
<Obeah> maybe I need to restart the backend?
<Obeah> I'm stumped!
<joat> does anyone have a schema map for the mysql database for myth?  i'm trying to write a function that tells myth to rescan the tv (or video) folder
<TheOther> I am trying to get ivtv running on hardy with a hauppage 350 card.  The framebuffer's working, but I can't start x.  I must be doing something wrong with my xorg.conf, but I can't tell what.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-07-20
<foxbuntu> TheOther, http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_PVR-350#Displaying_X_on_the_PVR-350_video_output
<TheOther> @foxbuntu, thanks! Will check this out.  My problem is I think that I'm running hardy, and most example configs are for earlier versions
<foxbuntu> TheOther, the X portions should be the same
<TheOther> hm, ok
<TheOther> let me try again...
<foxbuntu> joat, I dont think its documented, you can ask in #mythtv however
<erpo> When I press s while watching TV to use the channel guide, the interface becomes very laggy. There is a delay of many seconds (perhaps 7 or 8?) between pressing the up, down, left, or right arrows and mythtv responding. CPU usage is far below maximum while this is happening. How can I begin troubleshooting this?
<hads> Check the logs. Possibly an issue with icons or something.
<erpo> The only thing in there that looks like it could be negative would be "Realtime priority would require SUID as root."
<erpo> Of course, I'm assuming that a slow frontend is a frontend problem...
<zabbadapp> i think there is a connection with the theme used, some themes feel laggier when navigating the epg ...
<erpo> I'll try changing the theme.
<zabbadapp> never 7-8s lags though ...
<erpo> Actually it's more like 10 or 12. :/
<erpo> I'm not sure if it's getting worse or I'm just measuring it more accurately.
<erpo> Ok, I'm getting this in my backend logs: http://pastebin.com/m1b8d08bd
<Ryuho> can you install and login via ssh and run processes in background if you install mythbuntu?
<hads> Sure, it's just Ubuntu.
<Ryuho> thx
<Ryuho> wait so there's no difference in just installing ubuntu then doing sudo apt-get mythtv*?
<Ryuho> *install
<hads> Well sort of. You would end up with the same thing if you configured everything the same yes.
<Ryuho> hm
<hads> But you may need to do a bunch of configuration.
<hads> It is all the same repository/packages though.
<Ryuho> installing mythtv on ubuntu is still on topic for this chan right?
<hads> Sure, I'd say so.
<Ryuho> k thx
<hads> erpo: Looks like there's some sort of config issue there.
<erpo> Hmm.
<hads> Perhaps you've setup a slave backend or something?
<hads> 'Could not connect to server ""' looks pretty suspicious.
<Ryuho> yeah i had that problem too
<erpo> A show automatically started recording and I hit the "watch live TV" button. It gave me the option of watching the channel that was being recorded, which I selected. Then, I hit s to go to the program guide and it's not laggy. But there's no PiP window.
<erpo> Ryuho: What was your issue?
<Ryuho> mysql and the backen had trouble connecting to it's self
<Ryuho> backend
<Ryuho> i just uninstalled everything mythtv*
<Ryuho> but i'll try again once i get the chance
<erpo> Ugh.
<erpo> Mythtv needs to be more maintenance free, like an appliance. :/
<acloseX> anyone know if MythBuntu installs Compiz or Beryl by default?
<erpo> Beryl is no more.
<acloseX> k, guess it ain't that one :)
<acloseX> Compiz?
<hads> erpo: It is like an appliance.
<erpo> acloseX: Compiz is not installed on my mythbuntu machine.
<erpo> hads: I respectfully disagree.
<acloseX> thx :)
<erpo> acloseX: np.
<acloseX> yeah, it's not like  toaster :)
<hads> erpo: You're welcome to.
<acloseX> that just works ;)
<erpo> acloseX: Now that's not true. My mythtv box can make toast.
<erpo> acloseX: Reliably, regardless of whether the software is working.
<hads> I'm sure patches would be welcome for your issues.
<acloseX> erpo, maybe you'll have some sage advice for me :)
<erpo> acloseX: Take of the case and put the bread on the CPU heat sink.
<erpo> s/of/off/
<acloseX> i'm struggling with a new install where shows will be recorded but i can't play them
<acloseX> i'm recording with an HDHR
<acloseX> and even if they were x.264 1080p recordings, this (Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad  CPU   Q9300  @ 2.50GHz) should be able to handle them
<acloseX> i'm thinkng my prob is my video chipset: Intel G35
<erpo> acloseX: If HD in HDHR stands for high definition, I don't know anything about it.
<acloseX> i don't know that it really handles HD.  it's just a digital tuner as far as i know
<erpo> acloseX: AFAIK, only two things matter about your video chipset: whether it and/or the drivers are buggy, and whether it and the drivers support XvMC.
<acloseX> drivers appear to be buggy, and there is only cursory support for XvMC at this point i believe
<acloseX> i'm lookin for info on compiling the latest drivers from source
<erpo> acloseX: If you're not doing HD and you have a CPU that new, I would just turn off XvMC. The CPU should be able to handle what you're doing and it's more trouble than it's worth.
<acloseX> i don't believe i have XvMC turned on.  how do i tell?
<acloseX> if it wasn't autoconfigured for me, i didn't do it :)
<erpo> acloseX: The last time I messed around with it, I had to set an option in /etc/X11/xorg.conf -- but things are moving toward a configurationless setup for X these days, so it may be set automatically or set somewhere else.
<acloseX> hmm, i'll look at my xorg.conf...
<acloseX> i don't see any mention of XvMC in there
<acloseX> or xv
<erpo> Then it's probably off.
<acloseX> k, i don't know if that's a good thing or a bad thing :)
<acloseX> i was hoping it was on so i could turn it off
<acloseX> now i need a new fix :)
<erpo> You might want to describe what happens when you try to play a show.
<acloseX> sure
<acloseX> i'm in the recording manager
<acloseX> i see a couple shows that have been recorded
<acloseX> and i can see the animated thumbnails at the bottom of the screen for the show i've selected
<acloseX> it looks like it will play fine
<acloseX> when i actually select it to play, the screen blanks and i get nothing
<acloseX> looking in the logs i have a bunch of wonderful errors :)
<acloseX> http://pastebin.ca/1076822
<acloseX> basically it looks like X can't provide resources
<acloseX> but this box has plenty of CPU and 4GB RAM
<erpo> I think you pasted the wrong paste.
<acloseX> heh
<acloseX> let me find the other one
<acloseX> http://pastebin.ca/1077157
<acloseX> i was able to get a video tht wouldn't play in the internal player or with mplayer to work
<acloseX> i ended up using 'mplayer -vo x11 file'
<acloseX> and it played
<acloseX> from what i've Google that looks like an Intel i810 driver issue
<erpo> Sorry, your problem is outside my knowledge bubble.
<acloseX> :)
<acloseX> no worries
<acloseX> thanks for looking
<erpo> You're welcome.
<acloseX> this may be a silly question, but does video need 3D drivers?
<erpo> No.
<acloseX> thx :)
<acloseX> i'll just try grabbing the latest intel source and compiling it
<acloseX> i'm sure there's a Tut out there somewhere ;)
<erpo> If that doesn't work, you should try complaining to Intel.
<acloseX> i'm sure they'll be happy to help )
<acloseX> ;)
<erpo> A friend of mine works for Intel, and his job is to make sure Intel chips are the best ones for PVR applications in Linux.
<acloseX> he wouldn't happen to frequent AVSForum.com, would he?
<erpo> Jesse Barnes?
<acloseX> don't know.  there's a guy there from Intel that goes by archibald, or something similar
<acloseX> gotta love apt-get :)
<acloseX> very cool
<erpo> I find it's an acquired taste...
<acloseX> erpo: is the kernel source installed by default in a default install?
<acloseX> looks like it might be in /usr/src
<acloseX> is there a generic package, or set of packages, that can be installed for dev tools?
<acloseX> like the stuff you'd need to run autogen,automake, configure...?
 * acloseX ignorant
<acloseX> i've downloaded the latest Intel graphics driver source from their git repo
<darthanubis> yes
<darthanubis> bin-utils
<darthanubis> learn to search synaptic
<acloseX> and i'm attempting to follow the build instructions
<acloseX> thx darth
<darthanubis> build-essentials
<darthanubis> this channel needs ubottu
<acloseX> i come up empty when searching for either of those
<darthanubis> build-essential
<darthanubis> then shroten it
<acloseX> ah, binutils-dev
<darthanubis> shorten it
<darthanubis> no
<darthanubis> build-esential
<darthanubis> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/
<darthanubis> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<acloseX> thx :)
<darthanubis> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/build-essential
<acloseX> goodness, there's a lot of stuff in here :)
<acloseX> i'm installin' stuff left and right :)
<darthanubis> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy
<acloseX> wow, nice
<acloseX> thx darth.  looks like i've got some reading to do :)
<acloseX> i think i just had my first successful compile on Linux!
<MythbuntuGuest99> hey alll
<MythbuntuGuest99> Is anyone have an issue with mythbuntu-8.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso? MD5 is not matching and I can not burn?
<darthanubis> download another iso
<MythbuntuGuest99> I did same issue... Tried other sites also
<thedarkone> hey all
<thedarkone> i am having a opengl problem it goes blank screen on live tv but get sound
<rhpot1991> thedarkone: try disabling your screensave?
<jesse_> hello
<jesse_> can someone pleae help me
<jesse_> i cant remember the command for lirc in term to be able and see the output
<buntumyth> well yesterday I had scratchy sound, now I have no sound (wintv tuner card, es1968) ..  line in works on sound card when I use kdetv to test. but no sound from mythtv. and of course the line is not an acceptable source anyhow due to the lack of sync
<buntumyth> I have been googling but have not found a path to trouble shoot. aplay -l list 4 items, no errors
<roland> Hi there.. can anybody tell me, why i can't watch tv with mythtv?
<roland> when i choose "watch tv" the screen get black for 3 seconds and returns than to the main menue
<tgm4883_laptop> roland, can you pastebin your backend log
<buntumyth> hi tgm4883_laptop
<tgm4883_laptop> hi
<buntumyth> do you have a direction to point me in on my lack of audio?. I have yet to find "TFM" to "R"  lol   I have things muted and set to capture as I did when I had sound but I now have no sound except the tiny bleed through the muted line input
<buntumyth> other apps sound fine
<roland_> sure.... if you can tell me how
<roland_> <--- newbie
<buntumyth> roland it is in the cannel topic that shows when you first join
<buntumyth> Paste logs @ http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com
<tgm4883_laptop> roland, go to the backend, find /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log and copy and paste the whole thing here
<tgm4883_laptop> !pastebin | roland
<Zinn> roland: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/
<roland_> thx
<tgm4883_laptop> buntumyth, seems like a common software encoder problem
<buntumyth> hmmm, It may have occured after I updated last night but I have no idea where to start. my logs show no errors, I have tried all the settings there are in general setup and nothing changes. even playback of old recordings is silent not just live tv
<tgm4883_laptop> these old recordings have sound outside of mythtv?
<roland_> so, the logfile is "on air" ;-)
<buntumyth> hmmm I havent tried to play them there.
<buntumyth> they had sound in myth before, but it did not occure to me that the nuv file could be played outside of mythtv
<tgm4883_laptop> roland_, please paste the link here
<roland_> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/d6d9c1992
<tgm4883_laptop> buntumyth, if they had sound before then that answers my question
<buntumyth> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> buntumyth, you have switched the audio device that mythtv uses?
<tgm4883_laptop> roland_, yep just as I thought
<tgm4883_laptop> your recording directory isn't writable
<tgm4883_laptop> you need to move it outside your home directory
<buntumyth> maybe kdetv messed with things?
<tgm4883_laptop> and make it owned by mythtv:mythtv
<tgm4883_laptop> and the permissions 775
<buntumyth> but at this point I have been messing with things so I am sure I chaged stuff.
<roland_> and livetv is depends on this fact too?
<tgm4883_laptop> roland_, yes
<roland_> hey, I try this
<roland_> Thanks a lot
<buntumyth> I feel silly. I just need to keep changing stuff till it works.  I figured it would be that "simple"  sorry tgm4883 I try not to ask bad questions ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> buntumyth, no question is a bad question.  We all start somewhere
<buntumyth> oh well bed time. I will spend tomorrow playing 3card monte with myth audio.  I had scratchy audio yesterday, I started working on tweaks and dont remember the sound quiting, but it did apparently
<buntumyth> it wouldnt be as bad if it had never worked, but to know I broke it and have no idea is gonna keep me up :/
<buntumyth> good night tgm4883_laptop thanks
<tgm4883_laptop> night
<roland_> do i have to restart my mysql-server after all this? it still doesen't work
<roland_> do i have to restart my mysql-server after all this? it still doesen't work
<Bosambo> Greetings all
<gavinlew> hi, can anyone help me with my remote control problem?
<laga> !ask
<Zinn> Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<laga> :)
<gavinlew> im running mythbuntu 8.04.1 with a nova-t pci what remote control should I choose in the config editor ?
<gavinlew> ive tried nova-t 500 and the key mapping is weird, Back/Exit doesnt work so you get stuck inside a movie
<Bosambo> Is there anyway I can boost reception on my DVB-T stick? In Kaffeine it is fine as it is in Me-TV and VLC player. My channels.conf file was scanned a populated fine and MythTV has all the channels listed and can get a lock...but only ever gets about a 30% signal at best which creates artifacts and lags.
<gavinlew> bosambo: r u using an external aerial or a supplied internal one?
<Bosambo> Using an internal one, bigger tan the one that came with the stick
<gavinlew> sorry i dont know, here i have an external aerial wired to my nova-t
<gavinlew> im thinking theres some incompatibility with haupuagge kit and mythbuntu
<gavinlew> when you go into the menu to choose a video you cannot go back to the main myth menus either
<laga> it's most likely not configured properly
<gavinlew> laga: i chose the remote control via the gui which should build the config files
<laga> ah, i thought mythtv was hanging
<gavinlew> no because i can go back up by hitting "esc" on the keyboard
<gavinlew> i was trying to test lircd from the command line, but lircd wont launch either (sudo /etc/init.d/lircd start)
<laga> it's probably registered as an input device already.. can't help ya much, but if you search the forums i'm sure you will find a solution
<gavinlew> ah i think i finding the problem
<gavinlew>  /usr/sbin/lircd --driver=devinput --device=/dev/lirc0
<gavinlew>    /dev/lirc0 doesnt exist
<gavinlew> now ive tied it to /dev/input/input5 which is correct , the buttons start to work,but OK and Back/Exit fail
<gavinlew> so getting closer :)
<gavinlew> fixed :)
<gavinlew> now just have to remap the keys, as putting ESC on the stop key is silly imho
<zippytech> whats the tric to getting audio out volume louder
<zippytech> i have everthing max the i can find
<zippytech> even tried a new sblive card
<|gandhii|> I'm trying to exit X via "ctrl-alt-del" to install new nvidia drivers...   just exits out to login screen..  wasup with that?
<gavinlew> ctrl/alt/del will reload the x server
<|gandhii|> how do i exit it?   ie..  to a cmd line
<laga> |gandhii|: please use envy-ng
<gavinlew> easiest way is to boot ur distro into console only mode
<|gandhii|> oh wait..   i meant to say ctrl-alt-bkspc
<laga> instead of fscking up your system
<|gandhii|> laga:  if you're refering to the open source drivers...  I was under the impression that the 3d wasn't working.. as well as the multi-monitor and tv out functions
<laga> no, i'm referring to envy-ng ;)
<laga> it's a tool to install new drivers in a more supported way
<|gandhii|> oh.    I'll check that out.
<|gandhii|> thanks.
<|gandhii|> gavin:  i'm not seeing a console only mode option in the login screen that doesn't keep me in X
<camden_eutaw> is it possible to use mythtv with over the air?
<camden_eutaw> i tried using a device that brings in the antenna signal through USB but no channels would come in... it was all snow
<acloseX> yes it is possible
<acloseX> i don't know anything about the USB tuners though
<acloseX> they (most likely) have very limited support
<acloseX> but a lot of Myth users only get OTA
<camden_eutaw> what's the alternative to a USB tuner
<camden_eutaw> is there any alternative to a USB tuner for OTA?  If not, should I look into a better one?  The problem is.... mine is only bringing in snow
<acloseX> sorry, i've been off reading :)
<acloseX> there are several PCI tuners available
<acloseX> and there are a couple network enabled tuners such as the SiliconDust HDHR
<acloseX> spend a little time here:  http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Category:Hardware
<acloseX> that should list most of the 'supported' tuners
<camden_eutaw> ok
<Tuv0k> I'd like to autotranscode after the cutlist is generated
<Tuv0k> without those sloppy broken scripts
<hads> Sloppy broken scripts?
<Tuv0k> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Script_-_RemoveCommercials
<defendguin> superm1: you around?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-07-13
<neoteny_2nd> anyone in here been asking about lircmd not working besides me?
<neoteny_2nd> seems there's a bug of sorts.  where lircm gets disabled by xorg
<neoteny_2nd> the work around seems to work though.
<linux_trojan> I am trying to watch TV on linux, but I keep getting "no device found", and I do have a Hauppauge 1250, so I feel I need to do some kind of "modprobe" but I am not sure how?
<ddettman> linux_trojan:  http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Hauppauge_HVR-1250
<linux_trojan> ok lemme see
<ddettman> from your question you've got a bit of reading to do ;) well worth it though.
<linux_trojan> yea I saw that, but that doesnt tell me why Ubuntu tells me NO DEVICE?
<linux_trojan> I am running kernel 2.6.28-13-generic, it should work
<linux_trojan> it keeps talking about Gentoo, I use Ubuntu, I dont think Gentoo is based on Debian
<Essobi> Morning..
<rhpot1991> morning
<erhapp> Hello, Is there somebody who can walk me through the LIRC configuration? Since I don't know the workings of Lirc it's quite hard to troubleshoot.
<superm1> dpkg-reconfigure lirc should be able to do most the configuration for you
<superm1> well "sudo dpkg-reconfigure lirc"
<superm1> it presents a little more options than MCC does
<erhapp> superm1: thanks. Using dpkg-reconfigure I get: " * Starting remote control daemon(s) : LIRC                              [fail]
<erhapp> "
<superm1> erhapp, after reconfiguring, reboot. depending on what options you picked, some kernel modules need to be unloaded
<superm1> it's not always safe to unload them, so the reconfigure script won't do that part for you
<wombo> ping, superm1
<superm1> ya what's up wombo
<wombo> We are having a discussion on the #mythtv channel at the moment about the updates notification in ubuntu/mythbuntu
<wombo> for some reason whenever we do a sudo apt-get update or similar remotely it opens up the updates screen ont he frontend
<wombo> Do you know a way of not having this popup?
<superm1> wombo, it should be popping up behind myth
<superm1> if it's not, that's a bug (and an annoying one to debug!)
<wombo> it sort of does
<wombo> I cant remember exactly
<superm1> if you use mcc from the mythbuntu-testing PPA it has an option to change the behavior back to the old update-manager behavior
<superm1> (or from karmic)
<wombo> but I think it stays behind, but the top bar of the OS goes ontop
<wombo> yeah I am using trunk-PPA
<superm1> dpkg-reconfigure mythbuntu-repos and add -testing too then
<superm1> and you can get the mcc update
<wombo> Yeah I normally update each friday
<superm1> not enough people are on karmic, so it would be good to get more feedback on the mcc changes too
<superm1> they are quite vast..
<wombo> karmic = 9.10?
<superm1> yah
<wombo> yeah im not on it yet
<wombo> maybe another month before I start trying
<wombo> the next Myth should be out in about the same time frame I hope
<superm1> yeahi hope so, otherwise it will be hard to squeeze it into karmic
<wombo> their focus has definately changed in recent weeks
<wombo> alot more triage is happening
<superm1> good to hear
<wombo> have you added the Graphite theme into Mythbuntu?
<wombo> I have added it manually at the moment
<superm1> not yet
<superm1> it's dependent on 0.22
<superm1> so hasn't made sense to do so
<wombo> yeah sorry I meant for the trunk PPA
<superm1> is it gonna get distributed in the main themes package?
<meshe> undetermined at this point
<superm1> if so, that will make it significantly easier to get in ubuntu/mythbuntu
<wombo> not sure, but I expect so. It is definately utilising the MythUI better than any other theme
<superm1> is someone making a list of themes that break with 0.22?
<meshe> it sounds like the author wants it to be
<wombo> If it was up to me I would only put Graphite and the other theme in. Clear out the rest
<superm1> yeah a lot of them are crap
<superm1> just wasting CD and install space
<wombo> Terra thats the name of the other one
<MythbuntuGuest59> I installed myth on a pc, it is working, I want to use it as a media server elsewhere in the house, I have 2 windows machines and 1 ubuntu 9.04, what settings need applied and where are they?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-07-14
<njueyt> http://tinyurl.com/nkypfa
<slaine_> Anyone know of the Xvmc issues have been resolved for Via CLE266 based units ?
<Guest29766> anyone know the default username required when installing mythdora livecd ?
<plb> What's the best digital tuner card for Usians? I've got a PVRUSB2 which works fine but it's only analog
<plb> Oh yeah, that is also USB
<plb> since it will be on a laptop
<MythbuntuGuest96> Hopefully this is an easy question.  Is there a way to update the media database from the command line in mythbuntu?  That is, run a command (or something) to make it query and see that I've got a new video file on the NAS that Mythbuntu uses?
<MythbuntuGuest96> Or does this happen at reboot, so I can just reboot the Mythbuntu machine and have it "pick up" the new file at reboot?
<wombo> I cant remember the details, but yes I think there is something
<MythbuntuGuest96> Okay, I'll keep poking around.  Hopefully someone else may know more, but thanks for your help wombo :)
<wombo> Have a search on the mythtv wiki
<wombo> there might be something there, or ask on the #mythtv-users channel
<MythbuntuGuest96> I'll check there.  I've been trying different google searches with no real help
<wombo> But I would suggest you search first or you might get flamed
<wombo> It is all fuzzy but there might be changes in the next release
<f4hy> Hey all, is there no installation guide for 9.04 yet?
<f4hy> I seem to be having an odd issue, when the front end starts up I just get a black screen with a white rectagle in the middle. It looks like it is just not rendering correctly, a theme issue?
<neoteny> f4hy, sounds a little similar to what i had on two installations of 9.04.  i was installing and then using the tv on the first boot.  are you doing that?
<neoteny> the fix for me was doing the initial boot after installation on a monitor.
<f4hy> neoteny: I have no idea how to access the tv controls, I cant even run the mythtv bakcend setup becuase it just gives me a black screen
<f4hy> I am just hooked up to a monitor
<f4hy> no tv
<neoteny> f4hy then different issue.
<f4hy> I think it is theme issue ofr some reason, do you know how to change the theme without starting mythtv?
<neoteny> f4hy no, but maybe locate myththmenu.xml.  that might have the theme it's using in there.  but did you change the theme shortly before this issue?
<f4hy> neoteny: nope, made no changes, was never even able to get that option
<f4hy> mythtv-setup does not render
<neoteny> i'm out of my field of expertise but if it were me i'd assume i had my graphics card installed wrong.
<f4hy> neoteny: probably the case, but it is a fresh install, so mythtv may be fucking up the graphics card install right off the bat, but not sure how to fix that
<neoteny> f4hy, you can start i suppose by looking at the xorg log in /var/log
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-07-15
<mycosys> got any mythbuntu dev types - am a lazy ass and wanna report a small issue without having to make a login - mythbackend is starting via rc.d before mysql is up, so backend does not start - if started manually (using same init.d script) is gorgeous. Might be good to test for the sql server starting successfully or otherwise?
<Zinn> mycosys: Please watch your language.
<mycosys> what an odd bot
<mycosys> !language
<Zinn> Please follow the Ubuntu Code of Conduct and watch your language.  You can find more information here: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct
<mycosys> somebody reckon they could give me a sanity check on this - http://mythtv.pastebin.ca/1495328 - modifies /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend to ping the mysql server and wait until it is up (max 15 reties, 30sec) before starting the backend? thank you in advance
<MythbuntuGuest47> Hi, I am totaly new to Mythbuntu and i have a CD with an avi files on and i want to play it direct from the CD how would i do that?
<MythbuntuGuest47> !help avi
<Zinn> !help avi For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<mycosys> would suggest using vlc - handles them well
<mycosys> !vlc
<Zinn> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/VLC
<mycosys> !vlc @MythbuntuGuest47
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about vlc @MythbuntuGuest47
<d3v1l> hi all
<d3v1l> i have got a question, i need to use a sat usb card ( Nova-s Usb2) anyone use it on his mythbuntu?
<d3v1l> before buy it, i need to say if it work without problem..
<d3v1l> !help nova-s usb2
<Zinn> !help nova-s usb2 For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<mycosys-afk> http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-NOVA-S_USB says it is ok, no had, low bandwidth
<mycosys-afk> *no HD
<d3v1l> :-( no hd...maybe i'have not enough space in pci slot ( i'm using D945gclf2 mini-itx board) and there are no riser card for this mini-itx
<mycosys-afk> http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVB-S_USB_Devices
<d3v1l> thanks:-)
<Roonux> Hi
<SuperLui> Hi, I'm trying to install Mythbuntu in a new MacPro.  I have 4 HDs in a SAS Raid.  I get to the "Live option" fine.  However, I don't see the HDs or the Ethernet connection.  I'm new at anything linux, so I have no idea what to do.  Could someone please help me?  Thanks,
<eljefe> hi guys, I have a few questions hopefully somebody can answer :)  1. only 1 tuner is showing up with my hauppauge pvr-500. and 2. how can I set video resolution to 720x480, i can't seem to find the option
<rhpot1991> eljefe: in the recording profiles
<Seeker`> do you mean video resolution or do you mean screen resolution?
<rhpot1991> I'm guessing here, setup>tv>then poke around in here
<Seeker`> and do you mean only 1 tuner is showing up when you watch TV or when you are in mythtv-setup?
<eljefe> the video resolution coming in
<Seeker`> that is set by whoever broadcasts it
<eljefe> Seeker: when in mythtv-setup it only shows tuner#1 and i think it should have tuner#0 and tuner#1
<Seeker`> have you tried adding a second tuner?
<eljefe> I can't even find the second tuner
<eljefe> I updated my ivtv drivers and still can only see one
<Seeker`> have you clicked on "add new tuner"?
<eljefe> new capture card?  yes
<Seeker`> and then what?
<eljefe> but it only shows tuner1
<Seeker`> is "tuner1" the ONLY thing on that screen
<eljefe> uh no
<Seeker`> what else is there?
<eljefe> tuner1, composite1 svideo1 composite2
<Seeker`> thats all there is on that screen?
<eljefe> i can change the video device, but it still says it is tuner 1
<eljefe> video0 and video1
<eljefe> but it changes the unit number next to the probed info, so maybe that will work
<Seeker`> ok, so you type "mythtv-setup"
<Seeker`> you go to "capture cards"
<Seeker`> and there *isn't* a (New capture card) option?
<eljefe> oh
<eljefe> i went past that screen
<eljefe> i am in that menu
<Seeker`> Card Type DVB DTV Capture card (v3.x)
<eljefe> DVB DTV?  this card is IVTV
<Seeker`> hauppauge pvr 500?
<eljefe> i thought so
<Seeker`> was thinking of the wrong card
<eljefe> not the hvrs
<eljefe> its the old analog
<eljefe> thats what the first tuner is set as and i get a signal
<eljefe> is there a key to pip the two tuners to check they are both working at the same time?
<Seeker`> ok, if you go back to the "capture card" menu, what do you have there?
<eljefe> now i have (new), (delete all), [MPEG /dev/video0]
<Seeker`> ok, that means you already have 1 tuner added
<eljefe> right
<eljefe> but when I go to configure the second, it says it can only see tuner1
<eljefe> which, in essence means i only have 1 tuner, but it is a dual tuner card...
<eljefe> ok - i made a new capture card so now I have [MPEG /dev/video0] and [MPEG /dev/video1]
<Seeker`> no
<Seeker`> what it means is that you have already added one of them, so you cant add it again
<eljefe> myth won't let me add a tuner again?
<Seeker`> no
<Seeker`> why would it?
<Seeker`> you would just end up with two "tuners" pointing at the same input
<Seeker`> which is pointless at best
<eljefe> okay
<eljefe> well then by that fact and the fact that i have two capture card inputs means both tuners should be setup
<Seeker`> yes, thats what it means
<eljefe> cool
<eljefe> its a bit misleading this time around.  last time i set it up it specifically said tuner0 and tuner1. this time they are both tuner1 just on a different video
<eljefe> so, how can i test that both will work at the same time?
<Seeker`> by finishing the set up, then recording one thing while watching another
<eljefe> cool, i got it to pip both tuners
<eljefe> awesome.  Thanks for your help.
<eljefe> the last thing, is setting the resolution to 720x480 for the recordings
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-07-16
<hansolo669> !test
<Zinn> test this is a test
<hansolo669> lol
<hansolo669> !stab everyone
 * Zinn stabs everyone with a sharpened mce remote.
<kattare> nice work with the distro folks.  love it.
<kattare> do have a few questions tho...
<kattare> first issue is that every reboot the language/db prompts come back when the frontend starts up
<kattare> second issue is that after a reboot, and after answering the language/db prompts, the first keypress on the remote causes the frontend to segfault.
<kattare> restarting the frontend from the menu then works fine.
<kattare> i'm running the amd64 version, frontend-only to a slack 12 backend.
<kattare> I had both of those same issues with the previous version (8.10 i think?) and just kinda gave up my dream of having it gtg when the wife boots it up... ;-)
<mazda01> how do i rescan my video library. i added some symlinks to other media locations within the /var/lib/mythtv/video folder. will it follow symlinks?
<meshe> kattare: your frontend is launching before your networking is up, blame NetworkManager, you should probably remove NetworkManager and set a static IP in /etc/network/interfaces
<meshe> mazda01: Setup -> Video Manager will rescan, and yes it follows symlinks
<mazda01> meshe, thanks. i realized it after I opened settings, Video Manager.
<stowaway> gday. after installing lirc.. how can i test my IR receiver? will irw display any IR signals it receives?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-07-17
<sirbob> what is the default name for the database on a backend?
<sirbob> it needs it to connect a fronteend
<sirbob> and I can't find it anywhere
<sirbob> and what username do I use?
<stowaway> Im just about to install mythbuntu... does MCE mediacetner IR remotes/keyboards need any special installations?
<stowaway> or is it all automagicial?
<nsmith_> I have mythbuntu setup as a diskless server and when I try to make changes to the client image, it downloads the packages then stops at Installing and Removing packages...can anyone help?
<stowaway> yo.. i just downloaded mythbuntu 9.04 and the iso doesnt seem to be bootable?
<stowaway> burner issue
<stowaway> bloody burner
<Essobi> Good Morning..
<MikeXXXX> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<MikeXXXX> !about
<Zinn> I am an IRC bot written in perl, but my code is not yet released.  I am named after Howard Zinn, you can learn more about him here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Howard_Zinn
<hrab> Hello mythtv folks, a couple of questions if someone has time.
<hrab> 1. Do you still need a set top box for the regular channels you can get on a cable ready tv with myth?
<hrab> and could someone direct me toward a proven box setup?    the recommended hardware thread I've hunted down is just all over the place.
<notlistening> hi if i want to get the gui running from the termial what command do i use, ubuntu is is gnome-session but not sure for mythbuntu
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-07-18
<htpc> Hi guys just updated to the weekly build and have chosen trunk by accident and update and broken everything . what i want to know how i have the correct sources can i downgrade the packages easily?
<awilkins> Hi, the release page says 9.04 includes 0.21-fixes20403 but the actual version I've got after a dist-upgrade is 19961 ?
<Outbreak_Monkey> Ubuntu 9.04 AMD64 - the 'out of the box' install seems to have holes in the config - front end can't find DB etc.. is 8.10 still supported? Is there any particular version that anyone here can recommend as 'best out of the box' ?
<tgm4883> Outbreak_Monkey, I suppose it depends on your hardware
<tgm4883> awilkins, let me check that for you
<Outbreak_Monkey> err.. sorry.. Mythbunt 9.04
<awilkins> tgm4883: Not that it matters ; they haven't backported the fix I wanted by the look of it
<awilkins> tgm4883: Looks like it's back to the PPA for m
<tgm4883> awilkins, hmm, yea that is incorrect. We do have a weekly builds PPA
<Outbreak_Monkey> Intel G45 Board (relatively new) built in HDMI, audio over iec985/spdif , 64bit intel dual core.
<tgm4883> awilkins, 0.21.0+fixes20789 in the weekly builds repo
<tgm4883> well, at least that high, it should have built today
<awilkins> tgm4883: The fix I want hasn't been backported to HEAD of that branch yet
<tgm4883> awilkins, what fix?
<awilkins> tgm4883: THe one I put in here... https://launchpad.net/~adrian-wilkins/+archive/ppa
<awilkins> I think it's cherrypicks from three revisions that fix the problem with reindexing DVB-T recordings
<awilkins> I suppose I can do without it until I have to reindex things again.
<tgm4883> awilkins, is there a patch somewhere, and has upstream looked at it?
<Outbreak_Monkey> are you guys running 'full ubuntu' with mythtv installed on top.. ar are you starting with mythbuntu
<tgm4883> Outbreak_Monkey, i'm running  Mythbuntu 8.04 64-bit
<tgm4883> I also have the frontend installed on my laptop
<Outbreak_Monkey> did you have any issues with the install process for 8.04?
<tgm4883> no, but I didn't have any issues when I was testing 9.04 either
<Outbreak_Monkey> ok.. might blow it away and try again
<tgm4883> I've just stuck with 8.04 since it's LTS, but will upgrade to 9.10 if 0.22 hits
<Outbreak_Monkey> third times a charm! :)
<tgm4883> well hold on now
<tgm4883> what are your 9.04 issues?
<Outbreak_Monkey> well the backstory: i WAS running Ubuntu 9.04 + MythTV + XBMC.. I've been compiling XBMC builds whe i see fixes come out.. and i got a bit too excited and well managed to compile MythTV, but somehow set fire to the 'front end' (couldn't fined a direct framebufer device)  and well I couldn't really "go back" (i updated SO many libraries behind ubuntu's back that serves me right)... As painful as all that sounds it was prett
<Outbreak_Monkey> So....
<Outbreak_Monkey> Figured I'd try Mythbuntu 9.04 .. straight out of the box..
<Outbreak_Monkey> just seems a little clunky, the 'install' finished.. if I restart at that point the theme still seems to indicate it's waiting for more installation - so i go in to the mythbuntu manager enable the front and backend roles
<tgm4883> strange
<Outbreak_Monkey> when i run the mythtv-setup.. it can't connect to teh database
<Outbreak_Monkey> when i mysql -u root -p mythconverg
<Outbreak_Monkey> at first the db issue is "access deied for 'mythtv'@'localhost'
<tgm4883> have you tried reconfigureing the db?
<tgm4883> !mysql
<Zinn> If you are having problems connecting to your mysql database, you can perform the following to reconfigure it: 1. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0 (pay attention to the root password you set, you will need it for the next step) 2. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database 3. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<Outbreak_Monkey> Zinn: understood, thanks am familiar with that .. but bit crappy that an 'out of the box' sucks that bad
<Outbreak_Monkey> don't get me wrong.. love mythtv, love ubuntu.. just don't think mythbuntu 9.04 has been all that pleasant for me :)
<tgm4883> Outbreak_Monkey, not sure what happened, that isn't the case for most users
<Outbreak_Monkey> Zinn: apologies.. what i meant to say is NO i haven't done that on this install (did on the first, that's what i had to do to get it up last time).. just hopped on to see if anyone else had 'out of the box issues'
<Outbreak_Monkey> tgm: yeah.. i'm always the lucky one :)
<tgm4883> did you verify your ISO and burn slow?
<Outbreak_Monkey> yup
<Outbreak_Monkey> and md5-sum
<tgm4883> strange issues
<Outbreak_Monkey> i'll blow away and document exactly
<Outbreak_Monkey> does it produce any install logs?
<tgm4883> hmm, not sure where the install logs will be
<Outbreak_Monkey> i'll have a play.. thank guys :)
<Outbreak_Monkey> will report back
<tgm4883> I know where the mythtv logs are
<tgm4883> ok
<Outbreak_Monkey> tgm: one last Q - when you're finished with the mythbuntu install (the 'black screen' with the 'click install to make it permantent' text) - on final boot, should that desktop background be any different?
<tgm4883> no
<tgm4883> i've seen it a few times though
<tgm4883> on 8.10
<Outbreak_Monkey> sorry? seen what? the 'click here to install background'?
<tgm4883> the background change to the default xfce background
<Outbreak_Monkey> ahh
<Outbreak_Monkey> ahh well.. thanks for your help tgm / Zinn.. I'll go have another crack.. this time i'll document the steps.. see if it's something funny i'm doing
<Outbreak_Monkey> have a good day/night/etc.. :)
<beatbreaker82> hello?
<beatbreaker82> i need some help setting up a static IP address in Mythbuntu. I've tried everything come to mind and it's beginning to drive me nuts
<Outbreak_Monkey_> hello - i've searched around a bit but can't find any documentation on 'adding menu items' - what I'd like to add is a link/launcher for a couple of other applications onto the main menu. can someone direct me to a doc/how-to or even some search terms?
<mattano> hi room
<mattano> night room
<MythbuntuGuest96> Hi All, I am using mythbuntu 8.10 and DVD ripping is to slow, I am newbie don't know how to access logs to tell what DVD ROM I have, etc or how mythbuntu is interacting with it. Need to rip faster, need help?
<boludiko> hi
<boludiko> i need help with my mythbuntu
<boludiko> any one can help¿
<boludiko> with some channels i have lag and freeze the image
<boludiko> and other channels dont
<boludiko> if i use kaffeine to see that channels, it work fine
<Essobi> afternoon all
<boludiko_> how
<boludiko_> hellow
<plextortv402u> Hi all... I am having a problem where myth tunes the first channel fine, but on any subsequent channel change it fails with a message saying "SetInputAndFormat(2,NTSC) failed with eno:22...any ideas? (the tuner is a Plextor tv402u running on jaunty)
<plextortv402u> correction-->"SetInputAndFormat(1,NTSC)"
<petre> I've got mythbuntu/jaunty running, and I'm using schedules-direct to get listings.  It's working, but when I look at the schedule via the web browser, none of the shows are categorized.
<petre> Using any of the searches comes up empty because none of the shows has a category.
<petre> Any ideas as to what's causing this?
<_abbenormal> hello all
<_abbenormal> has anyone done a vdpau setup with xine
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-07-19
<boludiko> hi
<boludiko> i have a problem with the live tv
<boludiko> some channels see god for 3 seconds, then pause, 2 seconds and pause
<boludiko> and other channels dont do this
<boludiko> if i see the tv with kaffeine all channels see good
<wombo> I wish my Mythtv could see God
<wombo> didnt you try what the people said on Mythtv-users last night?
<boludiko> yes i try
<boludiko> but i can't fix my problem
<bogus-> is your computer fast enough to record?
<wombo> He has a Core 2 Duo
<boludiko> i have a amd 64 x 2
<bogus-> that should suffice :)
<wombo> opps of well similar power
<bogus-> I have a P4 2.4 w/o HT and stuff
<Teaboy`wahey> hey, stupid question: I've run out of blank CDs
<Teaboy`wahey> can I install mythbuntu from a kubuntu live CD?
<sanmarcos> can I use mythbuntu in a Linux server box, and use the Myth front end in my Mac OS X?
<tgm4883> maybe, and I don't think so
<sanmarcos> why not?
<sanmarcos> mythfrontend works on OS X, I am downloading it right now. Is it a limitation with MythBuntu?
<tgm4883> oh
<tgm4883> well then you should be able to
<tgm4883> I didn't know it ran on OSX
<sanmarcos> ok, thanks, and mythbuntu should work out of the box with a PVR-350 right?
<tgm4883> yep
<sanmarcos> ok, so mythbuntu will work with mythfrontend 0.21 fixes right
<tgm4883> yes, there is even a weekly build for it
<sanmarcos> ok, so I am going with mythbuntu 9.04 ISO and my mythfrontend 0.21 fixes for OS X
<tgm4883> ok
<Teaboy> yay, so I got mythbuntu installed and after the first reboot I get nothing on the screen :D I can still SSH in though.
<Teaboy> silly ati graphics cards :(
<awilkins> Teaboy: TV-out?
<awilkins> Teaboy: I had to plug in a monitor to configure it
<Teaboy> well I installed it with a monitor
<Teaboy> and after installing I rebooted so I could eject the live CD and then it wouldn't boot
<Teaboy> it just goes all green & purple & distorted
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-07-19
<nickbp> hi, mythbuntu 10.04 has decided to ignore the spdif/digital out on my onboard audio (snd-hda-intel on some realtek chip), how can i disable the analog audio?
<nickbp> digital is now being ignored across vlc/mplayer/mythtv, so im thinking alsa decided to do something obnoxious
<nickbp> good thing im not on pulseaudio thatd probably just make the problem worse
<nickbp> i was able to fix mplayer with "ao=alsa:device=iec958", but this still leaves mythtv channels, flash, etc
<nickbp> which all seem to agree with alsa's crotchety opinion that digital out should be ignored
<Shadow__X> nickbp: setup also to use that tuner
<Shadow__X> output*
<nickbp> Shadow__X: setup what?
<Shadow__X> nickbp: the sound
<Shadow__X> you know its not using the right output so you can either set it per app or you can just set it up correct
<Shadow__X> in the top bar there is a volume slider right click it and do properties
<Shadow__X> and you can change it
<qwebirc90768> hello
<qwebirc90768> need some basic help
<qwebirc90768> just did a mythbuntu install
<qwebirc90768> everything is fine
<qwebirc90768> just trying to figure out where i put the video files I already
<qwebirc90768> have download
<qwebirc90768> anybody
<gregl> are you saying you lost something you downloaded or you are looking for the recordings?
<rileyp> anyone home today
<rileyp> I need some help with mythexport
<rileyp> Would anyone be so kind
<rhpot1991> rileyp: whats the problem?
<Fudge> is there any  cli tooks to setup myth backend
<Fudge> tools
<nickbp> Shadow__X: is this in xfce?
<Shadow__X> nickbp: yes
<rileyp> mythweb is really slow to respond andmythexport gives me a 404 error
<rileyp> http://pastebin.com/QiDAw8ze this is my apache2 errror log
<rileyp> I flushed privildges yesterday.
<qwebirc88296> hello
<qwebirc88296> i did a fresh
<qwebirc88296> install of mythbuntu
<qwebirc88296> audio files working fine
<qwebirc88296> thru myth
<qwebirc88296> but cant open or see avi files
<qwebirc88296> any ideas
<Shadow__X> qwebirc88296: for starters lets try and keep it to just a few lines next would be did you tell mythtv where to find your media
<qwebirc88296> i installed boxee on same machine
<qwebirc88296> yep
<qwebirc88296> boxee is working just fine
<Shadow__X> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Storage_Groups#Storage_directories
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] User Manual:MythTV structure - MythTV
<qwebirc88296> it was an avi file
<Shadow__X> ok did you use the mythbuntu control center and install the codecs
<qwebirc88296> yep
<qwebirc88296> after i tried first
<qwebirc88296> i had to go into myth and write internal for avi
<Shadow__X> or perhaps say use default
<Shadow__X> also make sure it says Internal
<qwebirc88296> the other codecs had listed internal
<qwebirc88296> i could give default a try
<qwebirc88296> any other thoughts as to what it could be
<qwebirc88296> could it be this bit about a storage directory
<qwebirc88296> in the manual it says it must have a directory in the storage group
<qwebirc88296> i haven't et anything up mannually yet for that
<len_> Is anyone here using mirobridge?
<qwebirc88296> just trying to use the box for standalone video player
<len_> mythbuntu control center sets up miro to save videos to /root/.miro
<len_> The recordings show up in mythtv in the media library
<len_> just like that are supposed to
<len_> but they don't play because of permission problems
<len_> mythbuntu runs under a user account
<len_> why does the mythbuntu control centre configure the miro account to root?
<tgm4883> len_, I used to use it, but I don't have a /root/.miro dir. I have a /home/thomas/.miro directory
<len_> If I install miro one its own it creates a user directory
<len_> But when I config in mythbuntu control center
<tgm4883> well you have to have miro installed in order to mirobridge to work
<len_> it creates a it's own root version
<len_> miro is installed and working
<len_> but putting recordings in /root
<tgm4883> len_, 10.04 or 9.10?
<len_> 10.04
<tgm4883> sec
<tgm4883> len_, how did you start the control centre?
<len_> with the control center icon
<Shadow__X> qwebirc88296: if you plan to use the box as a standalone video player without recording videos mythtv isnt the best option
<len_> I'm not.  I'm using it for everything
 * tgm4883 points out that Shadow__X wasn't talking to len_ 
<len_> And it does it is doing it just like I want it.  miro downloads get intregrated right with the rest.  just don't a have permission to actually view
<len_> Ah, OK :)
<qwebirc88296> what is the best option
<Shadow__X> len_: i was talking to qwebirc88296 and if you plan to record tv then by all means use mythtv i know i do
<qwebirc88296> just for a player
<Shadow__X> qwebirc88296: you can just install ubuntu and boxee and just be done
<qwebirc88296> yeah
<Shadow__X> mythtv has much more overhead because it is designed to be structured around recording tv and is a client/server model
<Shadow__X> which you dont need
<qwebirc88296> i was reading and alot of people say the playback through myth is the best
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> what package is mirobridge part of?
<qwebirc88296> your thoughts
<len_> I'm scratching my head on this one.  Miro run stand-alone uses a regular user account, but mythbuntu control centre sets up it's own separte root copy.
<Shadow__X> qwebirc88296: sure playback is good but if all your doing is goign to be playing videos out of a folder install vanilla ubuntu install boxee set that up and boom done
<tgm4883> len_, i've pinged the developer on it. I've got a 9.10 backend, which is working right here
<qwebirc88296> yeah its easy but which is the best performer for 1080
<len_> Thanks
<Shadow__X> qwebirc88296: well if your cpu can handle it anything
<qwebirc88296> this is a setup for my room but i am going to be getting that new asus ion for the main room and thats where I am not sure
<qwebirc88296> 1.6 ghz dual its a little iffy on the performance side but is supposed to kick out 1080p
<tgm4883> qwebirc88296, you probably want XBMC/Boxee
<tgm4883> although I kind of hate boxee
<qwebirc88296> yeah
<qwebirc88296> i have read so many great things on myth
<qwebirc88296> i just did the install today
<qwebirc88296> I don't know much but really wanted to learn more
<Shadow__X> qwebirc88296: yeah mythtv is great but if you just plan to watch videos then its overkill
<Shadow__X> and not in a goodway
<len_> It works fine btw.  It creates links to the /root/.miro recordings, and the miro recordings show up in the media library just like they should--they just don't play because of permissions.
<qwebirc88296> hm
<qwebirc88296> for now i have the boxee on the mythbuntu box that install of ubuntu on mythbuntu is really light
<Shadow__X> ok
<Shadow__X> but not compared to an xubuntu install
<Shadow__X> because mythtv needs more libs
<Shadow__X> and has dependencies
<Shadow__X> like mysql and myth frontend backend
<qwebirc88296> the boxee still needs a 9.1 distro
<Shadow__X> its upto 10.04 now
<qwebirc88296> oh i see
<qwebirc88296> nice
<qwebirc88296> which would be stronger for streaming internet tv
<qwebirc88296> myth or boxee
<Shadow__X> boxee imo would be easier for someone that wants point and click
<Shadow__X> i love mythtv but its geared more towards people who want to get their hands dirty
<qwebirc88296> i see well i am up for the challenge with myth just figured i would ask some q's this evening
<Shadow__X> right i am sure you can get it to work but for your situation boxee would be easier
<Shadow__X> but yeah if you want to learn thats good too
<qwebirc88296> its weird that the audio loaded and played but the video got jammed
<Shadow__X> for vdpau(gpu offloading) you need a recent nvidia card
<Shadow__X> it could have internal errors
<Shadow__X> try another video
<qwebirc88296> well it didnt even load up as playable in the library
<qwebirc88296> it showed no files present when in myth
<Shadow__X> i am not sure i havnt had those issues
<qwebirc88296> even though its sitting in the video file for the library
<Shadow__X> are you using mythvideo?
<qwebirc88296> yep
<Shadow__X> and did you hit m for menu and scanned for changes
<qwebirc88296> nope did not do that
<Shadow__X> because i have files and they play fine
<Shadow__X> reading through some of the documentation would help
<qwebirc88296> yeah
<Shadow__X> i am not trying to discourage you from using mythtv just pointing out there are easier ways if all you want to do is watch videos instead of recording
<qwebirc88296> nobody seemed to be having this issue
<qwebirc88296> i hear u shadow
<Shadow__X> sometimes issues happen
<qwebirc88296> thats linux
<qwebirc88296> frustrating this early to be having what appears on the surface to be a very basic issue
<qwebirc88296> thanks for the help
<qwebirc88296> i gotta run
<innatech> qwebirc88296 -- if you keep after this, try invoking mythfrontend from an xterm so you can see what it's complaining about.
<DaveMorris> I'm trying to use nuvexport to transcode some recordings however it is failing :(  Running it on Ubuntu Karmic.  I think I've identified the problem, which is that mythtranscode is running at 0 FPS  I'm running the command on my frontend, which has got the recordings mounted in the same location (they both exist on /recordings) as the backend, via NTFS.  Any ideas as to what I'm doing wrong, or have wrongly configured?
<DaveMorris> NFS :)
<DaveMorris> further debugging shows the process is running at around 1 fps
<DaveMorris> if I do it separately with the commands I get from --debug
<innatech_athome> DaveMorris: this is a wild guess, but check the CPU usage settings for transcoding jobs?
<DaveMorris> where is that set?  I checked it whilst it was running and it was at around 2%
<innatech_athome> I don't recall the menu layouts that clearly. On the backend, it's in General Settings, I think. Not sure if there's an independent setting on the frontend.
<DaveMorris> ok, I'll have a poke around the menus when I make it home
<innatech_athome> good luck!
<rileyp> anyone using mythexport on lucid
<rhpot1991> rileyp: yes, whats up?
<rileyp> rhpot1991,  are you there
<rhpot1991> rileyp: yes, please ask your question
<rileyp> ah I m having trouble opening the rss page
<rileyp> actually the std page /192.168.1.10/mythexport
<rhpot1991> rileyp: what kind of trouble
<rileyp> 404 page not found
<rhpot1991> error message?
<rileyp> Internal Server Error sorry
<rhpot1991> rileyp: what is in your /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/
<rileyp> nothing!
<rileyp> rhpot1991,  nothing its empty
<rhpot1991> what about sites-available
<rileyp> sites vailable is a folder
<rhpot1991> yes, what is in it
<rileyp> rhpot1991, default,default-ssi,mythexport.conf,mythweb.conf.dpkg-old
<rhpot1991> rileyp: run this: sudo a2ensite mythexport
<rhpot1991> then sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<rileyp> ERROR: Site mythexport does not exist!
<rhpot1991> try mythexport.conf
<rileyp> http://pastebin.com/YkE9racD
<rileyp> thats it
<rhpot1991> rileyp: run this: sudo a2ensite mythexport.conf
<rileyp> I just installed mythweb again will that break anything?
<rileyp> a2ensite mythexport.conf
<rileyp> opps wrong window
<rhpot1991> rileyp: no, it shouldn't
<rileyp> /etc/apache2/sites-available#
<rileyp> http://192.168.1.10/mythexport/ thats correct  or do I need some capitals
<rileyp> Its abded a mythweb  to sites available and it works
<rhpot1991> reinstalling mythweb did that
<rhpot1991> most likely
<rhpot1991> shouldn't need caps
<rileyp> yes and the mythweb page loads
<rhpot1991> mythexport working?
<rileyp> no page not load
<rhpot1991> did you run the commands that I said?
<rileyp> ite mythexport.conf already enabled
<rhpot1991> is it in sites-enabled now?
<rileyp> http://192.168.1.10/mythexport/ does not load still
<rileyp> rhpot1991,      attempting a reinstall of mythexport from synaptic...done
<rileyp> rhpot1991,   still not loading
<rhpot1991> rileyp: it would help if you answered my questions instead of running off and doing other things, but whatever
<rileyp> I did answer your q
<rhpot1991> <rhpot1991> is it in sites-enabled now?
<rileyp> and i did use your script
<rileyp> Stopping MythExport Daemon: mythexport  No /usr/bin/perl found running; none killed.
<rileyp> yes
<rileyp> http://pastebin.com/tfyrp7zc   apache2 problem perhaps?
<rhpot1991> thats normal
<rileyp> ah ok thats good to know
<rhpot1991> and if your daemon wasn't started it wouldn't be able to stop it, so you can ignore that too
<rhpot1991> if its in sites-enabled all you should need to do is restart apache, which I told you to do above after you enabled the site
<rileyp> ok
<rileyp> /etc/init.s/apche2 restart?
<rhpot1991> yes
<rileyp> still no go
<rileyp> is ther soemthing I need to config before mythexport can start I thought all the config was done via webpage
<rhpot1991> rileyp: yes, but the web should just work
<rhpot1991> its sin sites-enabled now?
<rileyp> well it did a week ago
<rileyp> yes it is and sites available
<rhpot1991> and what have you done since then?
<rhpot1991> lets try this
<rileyp> I installed tomcat6 and mythpodcaster
<rhpot1991> sudo a2dissite mythexport.conf
<rhpot1991> sudo a2ensite mythexport.conf
<rhpot1991> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<rileyp> Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name
<rileyp> sing 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<rileyp> is that normal
<rileyp> still not loading
<rileyp> i disabled and renabled mythexport and restarted apache
<rhpot1991> yes, thats the same warning as before
<rileyp> http://192.168.1.10/mythexport/ is the page Im attempting to load
<rhpot1991> rileyp: still 404?
<rileyp> no its 500 internal server error
<rhpot1991> woulda been nice to know when it changed from 404 to 500...
<rileyp> should I paste /var.log/apache2/error.log
<rhpot1991> yes
<rileyp> http://pastebin.com/XZcGxbg6
<rhpot1991> rileyp: odds are your /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt or config.xml files have the wrong password in them
<rileyp> mythweb works and mythfrontends work but yes perhaps
<rileyp> Ill lokk
<rileyp> db password is mythtv and it still got the auro generated one in config.xml
<rhpot1991> well they connect differently
<rhpot1991> it will be reading config.xml for that
<rileyp> loads!
<rileyp> thnask you now can a sk a few simple questions as Iv enver used it before
<rhpot1991> rileyp: sure
<rileyp> I never would of worked that one out you are a gem!
<rileyp> Now will I be able to select download items to download on my ipod
<rhpot1991> rileyp: if you set everything up then you should be able to just point itunes (or whatever you are using) at the rss feed
<rhpot1991> hopefully itunes is happy about the mp3 audio, if not you will need to enable medibuntu and switch out libmp3 for libfaac, should all be on the wiki
<rileyp> Ok so my ipod  will down load them via its wireless network ability
<rhpot1991> rileyp: ipod touch with built in wireless?
<rileyp> I choos to transcode item via mythtv i sthat correct
<rileyp> yes that correct
<rhpot1991> might be able to do that, I've always uses software to do it on my computer
<rhpot1991> I gave up on ipods when mine broke, so I haven't bothered much with them in the past few releases
<rhpot1991> in mythweb or mythfrontend you can execute the user job on a recording, it will then show up in the rss feed once its done encoding
<rileyp> to execute the user job its a select and click thing
<rhpot1991> rileyp: you can tell it to run a user job on specific recordings when you set them up too
<rhpot1991> so say you record a sports show every day, you can have that automagically encode when its done recording
<rileyp> And you can slect when transcoding is done so it does not interfere with recording etc
<rileyp> via myth user jobs of course
<rhpot1991> rileyp: well you can do them whenever you want, but if you set them to happen automagically it happens when the recording is done
<rhpot1991> its run with nice -19 so it should never cause issues with hogging cpu
<rileyp> I read recently that ffmpeg command line parameter had changed and it was causing grief with mythwexport
<rileyp> am I mistaken?
<rhpot1991> it does all the time
<rileyp> does mythexport use ffmpeg?
<rhpot1991> yes
<rhpot1991> every release I have headaches with flags changing
<rhpot1991> like what I was mentioning with mp3 above
<rhpot1991> ipods prefer aac, but we don't have aac in ffmpeg any longer
<rileyp> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1117283
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org]  HOWTO: Easily enable MP3, MPEG4, AAC, and other restricted encoding in FFmpeg - Ubuntu Forums
<rileyp> haha beat ya
<rileyp> I did plan C medibuntu
<rileyp> thanks anyway zim can you offer up some settings for me as I have no idea
<rhpot1991> zinn is just telling you the title of the page you pasted
<Zinn> Hi rhpot1991, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<rhpot1991> B. Install the unstripped or extra libraries
<rhpot1991> mythexport does that
<rhpot1991> C is what I said you could do
<rhpot1991> I do not recommend A at all
<rileyp> I did C 4 hours ago should I do B
<rileyp> Ah ok zin the bot tricky
<rileyp> Ok so if I just installed mythexport it would break C?
<rhpot1991> rileyp: no, but you will need to change the ffmpeg line to use aac instead
<rhpot1991> it should all be on the wiki
<rileyp> ok thnaks so should I stay with C?
<rhpot1991> rileyp: or you could get a mediaplayer that doesn't hate freedom :)
<rileyp> It was a birthday present 6 days ago I have a company phone so thast wasnt going to happen
<rhpot1991> rileyp: C should help you with ipods
<rileyp> ok so Ill stick with C is ther anything else I need to install as thats all I have apart from what mythbuntu gives and
<LuYu> i need help configuring X for a TV
<LuYu> ive got an old sony trinitron
<LuYu> and the svideo output
<LuYu> is really ugly
<LuYu> now that xrandr pretty much stomps xorg,
<LuYu> xorg.conf
<LuYu> life has become difficult
<LuYu> plus, TV specs dont include resolution
<LuYu> the screen is pretty much square, so im guessing a resolution like 800x800 would work
<LuYu> but i have no idea how to do video timings or anything like that
<DaveMorris1> Hi,  I see that nuvexport got dropped for lucid, I assume there is a better tool for archiving off our recordings.  So what is the preferred way now?
<rhpot1991> DaveMorris1: we stopped packaging it because no one was maintaining it and it was constantly out of sync and unusable
<DaveMorris1> yeah I guessed it was something like that, but what is the supported way of archiving off recordings?
<rhpot1991> DaveMorris1: use mytharchive?
<rhpot1991> or build nuvexport from source
<rhpot1991> or make your own user job
<DaveMorris1> it appears to make them into DVDs, I wanna keep them as files on my fileserver
<rhpot1991> you could use mythexport too, but it includes a lot of things you don't care about
<DaveMorris1> currently looking at mythexport, which may do the job
<rhpot1991> DaveMorris1: you can transcode right from myth, cut the commercials and transcode
<rhpot1991> wont give you the choices nuvexport gave you though
<DaveMorris1> ok, I'm looking at http://www.mythbuntu.org/wiki/MythExport and it says there is a webinterface for it
<DaveMorris1> but what is the url ???
<DaveMorris1> using find, I've got it :)
<rhpot1991> DaveMorris1: after you install its http://localhost/mythexport
<DaveMorris1> the formatting apears wrong on that page, let me see if my account is still valid
<rhpot1991> ya it is
<rhpot1991> prob from us pulling it from the old wiki
<rhpot1991> DaveMorris1: so whatever the ip of your backend is, add mythexport onto that
<rhpot1991> DaveMorris1: fair warning you are going to need to mess with ffmpeg with this until you get something you like
<rhpot1991> pretty much all of my pre-sets are for mobile devices
<DaveMorris1> also if it runs on the backend I don't think I wanna do that.  My backend is a little under spec
<rhpot1991> DaveMorris1: you can trick it with NFS shares
<rhpot1991> so run it on a different box and just have the location look the same
<DaveMorris1> hmmm, I think I'll also take a look at http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Mythnuv2mkv
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Mythnuv2mkv - MythTV
<rhpot1991> mkv is nice I must say
<rhpot1991> I plan on making it less of a hastle dealing with ffmpeg in upcoming releases
<DaveMorris1> from a users point of view, it just needs adding into to mytharchive, to archive them off to a folder as *.avi
<DaveMorris1> the selecting of the files, encoder selection etc is all there
<DaveMorris1> although nuvexport appeared to make it easy, however it isn't transcoding the files for me on karmic, and since it's dropped from lucid, not much point in using it
<rhpot1991> DaveMorris1: problem is that ffmpeg loses sync with programs
<rhpot1991> flags change every release
<rhpot1991> so unless you have someone keeping up on it, we have a nuvexport that doesn't match the ffmpeg and you just can't use it then
<rhpot1991> then users start building ffmpeg from source and all hell breaks lose
<Zinn> rhpot1991: Please watch your language.
<rhpot1991> quiet zinn
<Zinn> Hi rhpot1991, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<DaveMorris1> yeah, I know ffmpeg is a pig
<DaveMorris1> which is why I don't wanna start rolling my own
<rhpot1991> DaveMorris1: I'd try building nuvexport from source and running ffmpeg with medibuntu enabled
<rhpot1991> if you want to maintain it we can get it back in
<rhpot1991> or if you want to come up with a good mythexport solution that fits your needs I can build it into that as well
<DaveMorris1> unfortunately I don't really have the time to maintain it
<DaveMorris1> what will happen is I'll find time to package it up once, then not have time in the future
<rhpot1991> DaveMorris1: prob best to talk to superm1, as far as I'm concerned our main issue is not with making the package but making sure it works each release
<rhpot1991> ideally you should just be able to get the old source for the package and update the upstream source
<DaveMorris1> yeah, which I can't commit my time to
<rhpot1991> I say ideally, because I've never touched it so I have no idea what its doing
<superm1> if we could get upstream to put it into mythplugins or something else we regularly build it would be so much easier
<superm1> keeping it on it's own branch just makes it too tedious to have to update each time
<rhpot1991> superm1: ffmpeg sync is a bigger issue IMO
<rhpot1991> having a package that doesn't work with ubuntu's ffmpeg causes more headaches than its worth
<superm1> ah
<rhpot1991> trust me I know :)
<rhpot1991> I should look into some automated testing for that
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-07-20
<skoch> I am attempting to install mythbuntu version 10.04 32bit(fresh install from CD) and i am getting a fatal error before the install even begins, where is the best place to start looking(log file) to see why the install failed?
<Fudge> is dvd-apps in myth repos?
<tgm4883> Fudge, no. It might be in Ubuntu repos
<Fudge> i dont have them, cant find them either
<Fudge> ?repos
<Fudge> !repos
<Zinn> http://www.mythbuntu.org/files/mythbuntu-repos.deb
<Fudge> still cant ind dvd-apps or tools though
<tgm4883> Fudge, I could have told you they weren't in there. what are you trying to do?
<len_> I'm having a strange problem with certain videos playing for just a few seconds and then crashing myth.  The strange part is that I tested I can run the videos no problem outside of myth with either mplayer or xine.
<len_> Is this some bug in the internal player?
<len_> I tried messing with changing to different playback profiles.  Some choices cause the screen to lock on back screen with "Please Wait" message, while other crash myth.
<rileyp> anyone using handbrake?
<tgm4883> rileyp, yea
<rileyp> ahhh I just instlld it but its makaking files 0kb in size
<rileyp> Im on lucid
<rileyp> dsoes the latest deb work or do I have to complie
<rileyp> http://trac.handbrake.fr/wiki/CompileOnLinux?version=5
<Zinn> [trac.handbrake.fr] CompileOnLinux – HandBrake
<rileyp> I followed this guide
<rileyp> Zinn the bot speaks again
<Zinn> Hi rileyp, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<tgm4883> rileyp, IIRC, you have to grab a special build of it for lucid
<tgm4883> sec
<len_> OK, I figured out it just won't work with standard decoder for some reason.  If I change the decoder to something other than standard all videos play. so I guess there are some serious bugs in the standard decoder--whatever that is.
<rileyp> https://edge.launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/handbrake-snapshots/+packages
<Zinn> [edge.launchpad.net] Packages in “HandBrake Snapshots” : HandBrake Snapshots : John Stebbins
<tgm4883> rileyp, that is the one I am using
<tgm4883> and I think I'm just using a slightly modified high quality preset
<tgm4883> *high profile
<rileyp> Ok so to install it I just add the deb and the keyring asn slect in synaptic or do i have tto do that compile thing as per my forst linl
<rileyp> first link
<tgm4883> you shouldn't need to compile at all
<tgm4883> rileyp, 32-bit or 64?
<rileyp> 32 bit
<tgm4883> https://edge.launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/handbrake-snapshots/+files/handbrake-gtk_svn3447ppa1~lucid1_i386.deb
<Zinn> [edge.launchpad.net]
<tgm4883> you should be able to just install that package
<rileyp> ok Ill have a go I did that compile thing and it does not work thnaks
<Fudge> im just following a howto that says to install dvd-apps, stop backend myth and send some test stuff to the ccard to see if its working fine before jumping into myth probs.
<DaveMorris> for reference to my nuvexport problems I was having and asked about yesterday morning.
<DaveMorris> I was using nuvexport --transcode which was basically running at 0.1 fps
<DaveMorris> If I fix the ffmpeg/XviD.pm file (http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/6214) then nuvexport --ffmpeg works fine (nuvexport also defaults to using ffmepg)
<DaveMorris> If I run nuvexport --mencoder then it also works, although I can only do to Xvid
<Zinn> [svn.mythtv.org]            #6214 (nuvexport - wrong aic and cgop arguments witn new ffmpeg 0.4.9.16851svn)      – MythTV
<rileyp> anyone there
<rileyp>  /msg NickServ identify bowser
<rileyp> to simplify things thing you may be able to install the mythbuntu-lirc-generator if you on ubuntu
<rileyp> then its a point and click set up if your receiver is in the list... but Idont think it is......
<rileyp> actullay my bad its gnome-lirc-properties
<benny_> Hi - using MythBuntu weekly builds trunk25379 - just wondering if anyone knows where the /usr/share/mythtv/metadata/Movie/tmdb.py has been gone, it's not installed anymore
<LouisDK> I've installed Mythbuntru 10.04 on an Asrck Nettop 300TH-BD. But I've some problems with the remote control. After installing the driver (from http://www.asrock.com/nettop/download.asp?Model=ION%20330HT&o=Linux) it reacts fine though irw, but after running ""sudo mythbuntu-lirc-generator" it dosn't react anymore though irw. After updating the machine with a lirc update among other things irw stop to work at all. Now it answers: "louis@lo
<LouisDK> uis-nettop:~$ irw connect: No such file or directory"
<Shadow__X> hey guys i am using the auto builds and am wondering when the protocol version fix will be built in
<Shadow__X> protocol 23056 isntead of 56
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-07-21
<Big_D_271> anyone know if I can use my PVR-350 in Mythbuntu?  I used to use on a Knoppmyth R5.5 box using the TV out feature of the card.  I would like to run Mythbuntu so that I can also do Boxee.  Please Help.
<rhpot1991> Big_D_271: used to be able to, that functionality may have been dropped from mythtv now
<rhpot1991> anyone want to correct me here ^
<Big_D_271> ahh... that's what i've been hearing.. and I also hear I don't want to use it's tv out for running boxee either
<rhpot1991> Big_D_271: HD tv?
<Big_D_271> No.. just SD
<Big_D_271> am i best to just use an Nvidia PCI card (I only have agp or pci to use.. not pcie
<rhpot1991> !vdpau | Big_D_271
<Zinn> Big_D_271: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/VDPAU
<rileyp> mythexport help anyone
<rileyp> seems i cant get it to transcode even with the simnplest of settings
<rhpot1991> if you stuck around I could help
<dewman> rhpot1991, people get impatient. =P
<tgm4883> dewman, then his post belongs on the forums
<rhpot1991> yep
<tgm4883> although it is completely possible he only had a fixed amount of time
<tgm4883> it is frustrating when you have the answers that people seek and they don't stick around
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: or when they don't read the wiki that has the answer
<rhpot1991> as is this case
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-07-22
<McNever> hows everybody doen...
<McNever> looken for some help for lircd if anyone has a few
<rileyp>  mythexport help anyone
<rileyp> seems i cant get it to transcode even with the simnplest of settings
<dan124> when my dvb-t usb tuner is connected to the ubuntu system, it does not suspend, is that a know issue?
<Jay2k1> do you use eit?
<Jay2k1> i remember seeing a setup option that would keep a tuner card/stick busy all the time, i think it had to do something with eit
<dan124> jay2k1, yep use one tuner for EIT, deselected the option and even shutdown the backend, made no difference
<rileyp> Its best to select a tuner known to be isssue free for linux. buying one that isn't is a waste of money and a world of pain.
<rileyp> you might be able to create a unload module script and reload the module on wake up.
<rileyp> so that suspend works
<rhpot1991> rileyp: did you debug your ffmpeg line?
<rileyp> no i installed handbrake it it works....
<rileyp> Could it of been a write acess problen or does the install of the mythexport package aensure that is correct?
<rileyp> I tried to current settings for ffmpeg to use with an ipod but all  the ones i found later commentedthey nop longer worked
<rhpot1991> rileyp: did you check your logs to see why it wasn't working?
<rhpot1991> it should spit out info in there'
<rileyp> Ipods have a problem with RSS feeds as well as they need to communicate with the macreader website meaning any hope of doing a direct download via wifi to my ipod aint gonna happen using mythexports
<rileyp> I had a look Ill pastebin shorty
<rhpot1991> the issue is almost always a ffmpeg configuration error, the best way to handle that is to enable debugging in mythexport and run ffmpeg by hand
<rhpot1991> rileyp: sounds like you need a media player that isn't a closed system, or use itunes to sync
<rileyp> I amusing ipod snc atm but it would be nice to just browse a home website (mythserver) and download directly what I want.
<rileyp> The commuciation problem withhthe macraeder site can be fixed by redirictoring something aher to there in my dsl modem
<rileyp>  Apple did a great disservice to its customers by requiring all RSS feeds be accessible from the public Internet in order to view them in Mobile Safari
<rileyp> that really sucks that bit
<rhpot1991> yep, have fun with that
<rhpot1991> I don't deal with apple garbage anymore
<rileyp> If I could set up a record that resolves to my WAN IP, but have the DNS resolve to the internal MythPodcaster host IP from inside the network.  This allows the Mac Reader service to retrieve the feed for rendering via the WAN IP, but access to the content through the local network is fast because it resolves to the LAN IP.
<rileyp> If I could understand that and work with it I would be fine.... but its a little to cisco for me Ill get my networking freind to sort it out overa few beers
<rileyp> perhasps eteh same could be done for mythexport
<rileyp> perhasps the  same could be done for mythexport
<rileyp> I tried you only opposition Mythpodcaster after days of trial and tribulation I got it to work in ubuntu and was able to download stuff on a remote dsktop and play it. but it wouldnt work on the ipod for the above reason
<rileyp> http://code.google.com/p/mythpodcaster/ and my post which kinda explains why a ipod cant d/l movies from a home server http://code.google.com/p/mythpodcaster/issues/detail?id=28
<rileyp> http://pastebin.com/bxyNbnSV    At first we had the connection issue then I had a write issue the the transcoding that I made would not play on the ipod....It ws at that point I instalkled handvrakecli and within 2 hours I had a my first tv recording on my ipod touch.
<rileyp> I use dthis guide for Handbrakecli http://newyork.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1464306
<Zinn> [newyork.ubuntuforums.org]  Errror 2041 after mythexport ipod conversion - Ubuntu Forums
<rileyp> I was wondering If I could setup mythexport to use Handbrakecli as Im cery happy with the qaulity of the recording on the ipod and Im not really interested in learning ffmpegs command line arguments
<rileyp> as there are just way to many and Its sooo a/v geek territory that Its like asking me to learn 3d cad overnight.. Its all to hard....
<rileyp> Hanbrake cli works so seemlessly If I couldjust create a rss feed to the folder containing the recordings  Id be so happy.
<rhpot1991> rileyp: not easily right now, I plan on making that possible in future releases
<rhpot1991> if you don't mind hacking around in the code a little you could just replace the ffmpeg section
<rhpot1991> rileyp: for your ipod it should be as easy as picking the ipod config and changing it to use aac instead of mp3
<rileyp> thats what I was thinking but...my files are already renamed...
<rileyp> I havent botherd to look at any code to see hpw it all works.
<rhpot1991> rileyp: http://www.otherroute.net/wordpress/2010/01/mythtv-install-and-export-to-iphone/
<Zinn> [www.otherroute.net] MythTV Install and Export to iPhone | otherroute.net
<rhpot1991> unless there is some new issue that I'm unaware of, re-enabling aac should help you
<rileyp> rhpot1991,  Thanks very much for the link thats what Ill use!    I have aac enabled already
<Shadow__X> hey guys how do i know when the autobuilds will get the protocol verison bugfix
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, what fix?
<tgm4883> it's not a bug?
<KjetilK> I looking at http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/VDPAU#CPU_Frequency_Scaling and I'm wondering if Mythbuntu has a different threshold than the 95% mentioned for Ubuntu in general
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] VDPAU - MythTV
<KjetilK> and if not, how do I set it?
<tgm4883> KjetilK, i'm 90% sure we don't change that
<KjetilK> tgm4883, OK
<KjetilK> I set my minimum to the same as the CPU max freq, and it works great
<KjetilK> but I suppose for power saving, I suppose it would be better to set a lower minimum, and a lower threshold
<KjetilK> ah: /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/ondemand/up_threshold
<KjetilK> what's the current best practice for making these changes permanent?
<KjetilK> rc.local?
<Shadow__X> tgm4883: the fact that its coming up as 23056 instead of 56 it broke everything else i was using
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, unfortunately that isn't a bug
<tgm4883> although we are working on a fix for that
<Shadow__X> tgm4883: oh really? that sucks because it isntantly broke my os x client
<tgm4883> yea, it was an upstream change
<Shadow__X> ontop of .jpeg metadata isnt working on os x builds as it is
<tgm4883> essentially you have 2 options
<tgm4883> 1) downgrade the packages to the last version that used 56
<tgm4883> 2) Rebuild the OSX client
<tgm4883> although #2 might not be possible
<tgm4883> 3) Wait until we figure it out
<Shadow__X> heh the funny thing is i have been trying to build the frontned on os x but i keep getting weird errors
<Shadow__X> tgm4883: i found an updated build that works
<Shadow__X> thanks
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, np. Hopefully we can push the last build for 0.23 with the old protocol version
<Shadow__X> hmm yeah could you help me with build issues?
<tgm4883> on OSX?
<Shadow__X> yeah
<tgm4883> nope
<tgm4883> Linux only
<tgm4883> I could try
<tgm4883> but I guarentee nothing
<Shadow__X> i gotcha thanks
<Shadow__X> so i can look at the issue 2 ways
<Shadow__X> one i cant build on os x but the reason why i wanted to build it was because .jpegs werent coming up in mythvideo for the metadata
<Shadow__X> i know it has to do with qt but i am unsure if i could just install a jpeg plugin
<Shadow__X> i have installed qt from nokias site but nothing has changed
<Shadow__X> tgm4883: should i just ask in mythtv?
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, probably, i'm at work so trying to do a few things
<Shadow__X> tgm4883: no problem thanks anyway
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-07-23
<McNever> hey guys... have a quick question about mplayer...
<McNever> at some point i lost audio in mplayer... mythtv works fine... cant remember the last time i tried but i know it worked at one point
<McNever> i know this isnt an mplayer support channel but figured i throw it out there
<McNever> this is what i get when i try to play an mp3 from the console
<McNever> http://pastebin.com/6NJgkVa2
<Timrit> good evening. i would like to know if there is a cli tool to upgrade my install from 9.10 to 10.04
<Timrit> well after much more searching i found my answer but have also found out there is a problem with the hd that the os is on and have to wait.
<hot_wheelz> what is the log grabber under I can't see it? :-)
<hot_wheelz> found it
<coolblue> hello! Can someone help me to get VT1708S sound chip get working correctly? I have the problem that the sound on the backpanel is too quitly. about 10-15db
<Shadow__X> coolblue: raise the volume
<coolblue> I have it already…
<Shadow__X> ...
<coolblue> when I use the headphone jacket of the frontpanel, with is connected with the internal hd audio socket.. it is okey
<Shadow__X> raise all the sliders to the max
<coolblue> have it with alsamixer.. all to 100%
<Shadow__X> is your problem only in mythtv?
<coolblue> no I made checks with aplay. .and there it is too
<Shadow__X> if everything is all the way up
<coolblue> I have also treid with model=3stack and 3stack-digout.. but no effect
<Shadow__X> if everything is up all the way including master and pcm
<Shadow__X> then maybe you need the r aise the volume on your speakers
<coolblue> yes
<Shadow__X> i an unsure what 3stack is
<coolblue> from this PC (soundcard) I must make my ampflifierr 10-15db louder as usual.. and that isn't normal…
<coolblue> When I use the front jacket.. it is okey and the volume is normal, as of other devices in compare
<Shadow__X> open terminal and type in alsamixer
<coolblue> ok
<Shadow__X> do you have multiple audio cards
<Shadow__X> or just one
<coolblue> yes.. one hdmi out on geforce gt220 card.. but its not in use
<Shadow__X> if its just one make sure the view is on playback and start making things 100 percent
<coolblue> master front, headphone, pcm, front.. all on red 100%
<coolblue> und unmuted
<Shadow__X> try pluging your headphones in the back and checking it now
<coolblue> same
<coolblue> it is not loud enough.. only the front jacket has the right power
<coolblue> its strange..
<Shadow__X> yeah i am unsure what is causing that
<Shadow__X> maybe someone else here would know
<coolblue> hmm thx
<Shadow__X> yup
<rhpot1991> rileyp: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9627027#post9627027
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org]  Errror 2041 after mythexport ipod conversion - Ubuntu Forums
<orificium> I want to reinstall a fresh copy of Mythbuntu on my primary partition.   I currently have /dev/sda1 (ext3) on /.  I have /dev/sda3 (jfs) on /var and /dev/sda5 as swap.   During install can I just mount /var without wiping it since I have many videos in /var/lib/mythtv/videos
<orificium> last time I tried to do this,  and unchecked format, it still gave me a warning me partitions would be wiped (I assumed it wouldn't since I unchecked format) and ended up losing a ton of stuff.
<tgm4883> orificium, hmm. I haven't tried that in awhile, it was a limitation of the partitioner so i'm not sure if that was fixed
<orificium> I was thinkng I could install only to /dev/sda1 with no mention /var then I could remount /var to the thr partition
<orificium> *other partition
<orificium> but should I copy/overwrite all fresh /var/* data to originalpartition?
<orificium> and does that have to be done from a lIVE cd or not from within active / partition
<orificium> Is it better to have your SWAP at the end of the drive, or closer to the root partition?
<orificium> Maybe I'll just mount it after install as /myth or /storage and reorganize the files/folders
<orificium> Except I'm crap when it comes to setting up permissions properly but it maybe simplier with the storage groups ow
<orificium> *now
<stratagem1> Using mythbuntu-control-center, went to startup behavior and wanted to change the login behavior to choose instead of automatic
<stratagem1> now it just comes up wtih a blue background with a silhouette of a tree and no windows pop up to login with.
<stratagem1> when I type dpkg-reconfigure gdm, it does nothing from the console, just returns back to prompt
<stratagem1> how can I fix this?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-07-24
<qwebirc96733> hello any helpers out ther?
<qwebirc96733> how do i get the vnc service working via ssh?
<qwebirc96733> where do i check error logs on the frontend?
<rileyp> ssh -X dad@192.168.1.10
<rileyp> then simply type thunar to use thunar etc
<rileyp> the -X allows you to open programs in your current screen
<qwebirc96733> what that for me?
<qwebirc96733> was*
<qwebirc96733> how do i start the x11vnc from a ssh session/
<qwebirc38198> hello all, just ran aptitude upgrade on my backend and now myth-backend can't seem to connect to mysql anymore (10.04 /w mythbuntu ppa)
<Staticwave_Ace> backend reports Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<Staticwave_Ace> hrm, it seems mysql is either not starting or crashing
<rhpot1991> maybe you shoudl stick around...
<Shadow__X> rhpot1991: but that takes all the fun out of it
<Technophil> Hi  Can anyone tell me why mythbuntu comes out with Xubuntu in preference to the gnome desktop?
<Shadow__X> Technophil: it uses less resources
<silverdulcet> afaik, they use xubuntu/xfce since it is lighter on the resources and most people running mythbuntu don't use the desktop.
<silverdulcet> Technophil: you can install gnome-desktop on a mythbuntu install, or just install mythtv on an ubuntu-desktop install if you like.
<Technophil> Thanks Guys, I am really after the gnome network manager for 3G cards.
<Shadow__X> on a mythtv system?
<Technophil> Shadow__X: Yes!  In anticipation of the next question, its on a Dell D830 Laptop
<Technophil> (Which has one of the most power efficient vdpau "a" graphics chips)
<Shadow__X> Technophil: why dont you just install ubuntu on it then install mythfrontend
<Technophil> Yes, with the benefit of hindsight that's what I should have done.
<Technophil> Ironically when one installs "ubuntu" using the mythbuntu myth CC one only gets a subset of ubuntu!
<Shadow__X> i wouldnt want everythig
<Shadow__X> but still if i were you i would redo the machine with ubuntu
<silverdulcet> Technophil: if you have a seperate /home partition, you could install ubuntu over it and just not format /home
<Technophil> I just thought there might have been some more reasons for mythbuntu using Xubuntu than just resources, which in the scheme of things I doubt is much extra with gnome, although I accept some scenarios efficiency will be paramount.  For example it might have also been a developer preference.
<silverdulcet> Technophil: well, you also have to remember gnome desktop pulls in *alot* of dependencies that definately wouldn't be used on most mythtv devoted machines, e.g. evolution
<Technophil> That seems to me to be the resource issue.
<Technophil> Which seems to me to mostly translate to HDD space, as the Linux OS is so efficient....
<silverdulcet> Technophil: so really, if you want to use it part time as a mythfrontend and mostly/part time a desktop/laptop its recommened to install whatever you want as your desktop os and add the frontend as a package.
<Technophil> Will do.
<silverdulcet> Technophil: same logic would apply to a dedicated backend only, you start with the server os you want and then add mythbackend as a service it runs, instead of installing mythbuntu.
<Technophil> In my case the need for 3G came later.....
<silverdulcet> Technophil: have you tried installing the gnome-network-manager package? not sure if it would work, but I don't see why it wouldn't.
<Technophil> I have several D830's now, so will run up ubuntu on one, i'll be interested to see the differences.
<Technophil> I expect that will work, might try that first, what will be interesting will be to see what the dependencies are, I suspect it might be quite a list...!
<silverdulcet> sorry, the package is network-manager-gnome
<Technophil> kewl, thanks.
<hot_wheelz> can u attach a name to the logs that mythbuntu generates to to id yours when is gets sent to http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/ is that possible?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-07-25
<sidh> Greetings
<sidh> i've just installed mythbuntu and the Soungraph iMON PAD remote is not working well, so before changing anything related to remote stuff i would like to backup the actual config, do you know what files/directory to backup ?
<KjetilK> I've got some problems with sysvinit-scripts that needs to be run before myth comes up
<KjetilK> but I'm too ancient for this newfangled upstart job thingies :-)
<KjetilK> how can I ensure that those scripts are run first?
<sidh> KjetilK: not sure, but in the past there was some /etc/rc{0-6}.d/{S|K}{0-999}scriptname  scripts that could give you this info
<KjetilK> sidh, yeah, that's the sysvinit stuff, but they've migrated to something called upstart
<KjetilK> I found /usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib/Linux/init_scripts/upstart.mythtv-backend.conf
<KjetilK> and then I ran out of time, will look at it later
<KjetilK> if anyone knows, it would still be nice to hear :-)
<rileyp> why not just call your script from rc.local?
<rileyp> and then call mythfrontend to star after all your scripts have ran  and diable auto startof mythfrontend from the gui menu
<rileyp> star start  diable disable
<KjetilK> rileyp: it isn't mythfrontend that's the problem, it's mythbackend
<KjetilK> and apparently, the sysvinit scripts runs after (or in parallell) with the upstart scripts, so rc.local won't work
<KjetilK> anyone else?
<KjetilK> hmmm, perhaps I'll repeat the question...:
<KjetilK> I've got some problems with sysvinit-scripts that needs to be run before mythbackend comes up
<KjetilK> so, I need to run those scripts before mythbackend is started
<KjetilK> eventually, I found /etc/init/mythtv-backend.conf and I figured I should just be able to declare a dependency there on the init.d scripts, but I have no idea on how to do that
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-07-18
<waxhead> well well well..  there you go
<waxhead> hi everyone, I'm running Natty on a frontend machine and need to turn off all power saving settings as it causes problems when the frontend goes active again, however I'm struggling to find anything with google
<waxhead> oh.. I might check the bios settings too
<qwebirc8619> Hi,
<qwebirc8619> I'm having problems tyring to connect to the internet using Mythbuntu 11.04
<qwebirc8619> I'm unsure of where to start with trying to connect. The menu is different from all documentation I can find on Ubuntu
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-07-22
<lwizardl> hello
<lwizardl> anyone around ?
<rhpot1991> !ask
<Zinn> Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-07-23
<logicwrath> trying to install 11.04 on an older AMD system.. getting flashing cursor after the Mythbuntu screen while booting from the DVD i made. Is this indicitive of a driver issue?
<homebrewcider> hi there, I have a server running Ubuntu Server, I have installed mythbuntu backend on it. I need a desktop environment right? or can I get by without it?
<James2> http://pastebin.com/TiqdbNu0   Im having a problem with playing a file while it is being recorded. seperate frontend/backend thats the log from the frontend, which seems to fail after an 'incomplete frame'. The backend is still recording the program. Any clues on what to look into?
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] mythfrontend.log - Pastebin.com
<thepersonofatown> How can I fix the error, "IOError: cannot write mode I as JPEG" in MythArchive 0.24.0+fixes?
<TheHans> does anyone know how to use a pace tdc779x with mythbuntu?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-07-24
<homebrewcider> hi there, I have a server running Ubuntu Server, I have installed mythbuntu backend on it. I need a desktop environment right? or can I get by without it?
<rileyp> does irsend work in natty
<rileyp> i have a mceusb receiver transmitter and the receiver works fine but I cannot get the transmitter to work using irsend
<oliver_> I'd like to install mythtv from sources (on mythbuntu) so that that I can make a minor modification to mythvideo.  I cloned the sources from the git repository, './configure; make; sudo make install'ed the mythtv bits and then repeated the same for they mythplugins bits.  All went swimmingly until I tried to fire up mythbackend.  It rudely protested with a bunch of Application / library version conflicts and refused to start.  Is there
<oliver_>  anyone who can advise me on where I have gone wrong?
<oliver_> I should probably mention that I'm running Mythbuntu 11.04 and wanting to install MythTV Fixes 0.24.
<oliver_> As I say, I only want to do all of this to make a tiny change to mythvideo to appease my other half, so if there is an easier way, please do let me know it. :)
<logicwrath> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<logicwrath> why is mceusb not in the mythbuntu control center lirc setup?
<logicwrath> my mce remote mostly works without installing lirc but there are buttons like back and OK that don't work
<tgm4883> logicwrath, it should be
<tgm4883> logicwrath, I don't have access to my mythtv systems right now, but it should be listed there
<logicwrath> im using mythbuntu 11.04
<logicwrath> i saw someone else complaining about not finding it too
<logicwrath> when i was google searching
<tgm4883> logicwrath, it should be there
<tgm4883> it's called Windows  media center remote
<tgm4883> or something like that
<logicwrath> im sorry but its not there
<logicwrath> im going to try fresh install of mythbuntu 10
<tgm4883> sec, let me install MCC
<tgm4883> logicwrath, it's there on my 11.04 netbook
<tgm4883> Windows Media Center Tranceiver/Remotes (all)
<tgm4883> almost at the bottom
<logicwrath> ill check again
<logicwrath> 1 sec
<logicwrath> wow, thanks not sure why i couldnt figure that out on my own
<tgm4883> np
<logicwrath> if i type irw from ssh should i be able to see codes being received from my remote?
<logicwrath> as a sort of test
<Shadow__X> hey tgm4883 i keep getting failed to fetch ubuntu.media.mit.edu/ubuntu/dists/lucid/universe/binary-amd64/Packages.gz what gives?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-07-16
<mishehu> ugh.  I don't get it.  every single time I install 12.04 x86_64 on my box, when I try to install updates from update manager, it hangs forever and never completes (perl being the process that is causing the system to hang)
<mishehu> and then everything is fubared and I end up having to reinstall.
<tgm4883> mishehu, have you tried updating from the command line?
<mishehu> tgm4883: nope
<mishehu> it's stuck, I'm going to have to reload again
<tgm4883> mishehu, The definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results.
<superm1> mishehu: try expanding the little triangle when that happens
<superm1> i bet it's debconf waiting on something
<superm1> i seem to recall a bug like that being filed
<mishehu> superm1: dkpg is running, it's waiting on a forked perl process, and the perl process is stuck on read()
<mishehu> I straced it
<superm1> mishehu: yeah debconf uses perl, and if it's waiting on a read() it could be that it wants user input but hte dialog wasn't expanded
<superm1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/979661
<superm1> that's the bug
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bug #979661 “oneiric to precise: debconf: unable to initialize f...” : Bugs : “update-manager” package : Ubuntu
<superm1> so if you don't yet have that update it might be hitting you
<mishehu> superm1: thanks man.  I'll check out the full bug report a little later on today
<mishehu> superm1: you still in ATX ?
<Shadow__X> HLS seems to be fixed
<rhpot1991> Shadow__X: yes it is, guess you didn't get my message about that
<Shadow__X> rhpot1991: yeah, I did thanks for telling me about it
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-07-18
<Shadow__X> have there been any changes to firewire in any of the builds from the past month or so? I am not sure what is causing this, but my firewire recordings have suddently become extremely unreliable after being reliable for the past 3 or 4 years
<superm1> Shadow__X: nothing directly to firewire it looks like from https://github.com/MythTV/mythtv/commits/fixes/0.25
<Zinn> [github.com] Commit History · MythTV/mythtv · GitHub
<superm1> but it could easily be a scheduling fix or polling commit or so too
<tgm4883> could also be your cable company pushing something that broke it
<rhpot1991> Shadow__X: get a hd-pvr or hdhr-prime and stop using firewire :)
<Shadow__X> rhpot1991: that has been the plan for awhile but firewire has worked pretty well overall
<Shadow__X> tgm4883: possible but after i run firewire tester it works again
<gitesh> Hello ! mythtb
<gitesh> s/mythtb/mythtv
<gitesh> just reported a bug :- http://goo.gl/hfkGl
<Zinn> [goo.gl] Bug #1026244 “package mythbuntu-default-settings (not installed)...” : Bugs : “mythbuntu-default-settings” package : Ubuntu
<gitesh> Zinn, Thanks.
<Zinn> Hi gitesh, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<gitesh> I would appreciate any help from you. Thanks in advanced:)
<SteveGoodey> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Shadow__X> gitesh: just a fyi zinn is a bot
<Zinn> Hi Shadow__X, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<gitesh> Shadow__X, I came to know that @ 10:34:44 IST. and the next sentence was for you guys :)
<Shadow__X> gitesh: the instructions are telling you to run apt-get -f install without any packages listed
<Shadow__X> whoops i see lower down you did that
<Shadow__X> run sudo apt-get clean that will purge your apt-get cache that might help your problem
<gitesh> Shadow__X, ok. I try that. just a sec,
<gitesh> Shadow__X, not solved by cleaning.
<gitesh> It still showingThe following packages have unmet dependencies:
<gitesh>  mythbuntu-desktop : Depends: mythbuntu-default-settings but it is not going to be installed
<gitesh> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<Shadow__X> try apt-get -f install again
<gitesh> Shadow_X, same error
 * gitesh exit. Good Night:)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-07-19
<dekarl> superm1, tgm4883, there seems to be some glue missing to get the logs back into /var/log/mythtv/* instead or /var/log/syslog with mythtv 0.26 (and thus mythlogserver) on mythbuntu 12.04
<tgm4883> dekarl, you have a 0.26 installation?
<tgm4883> You should have a /etc/rsyslog.d/40-mythtv.conf which should tell the logs where to go
<tgm4883> it should look like https://github.com/MythTV/packaging/blob/master/deb/debian/40-mythtv.conf
<Zinn> [github.com] packaging/deb/debian/40-mythtv.conf at master · MythTV/packaging · GitHub
<dekarl> looks similar, but syslog has
<dekarl> Jul 20 00:27:36 mythmaster mythlogserver: mythbackend[19433]: I EIT eithelper.cpp:102 (ProcessEvents) EITHelper: Added 2 events
<dekarl> notice the "mythlogserver:"
<tgm4883> dekarl, ah, so there is something new in 0.26 called mythlogserver?
<tgm4883> that sounds easy enough to fix, but I think superm1 is the only one with access to that branch
<dekarl> I'm testing with "$msg startswitch 'mythbackend'" right now, doesnt seem to do what I want
<tgm4883> dekarl, couldn't you add this to that file
<tgm4883> if $programname == 'mythlogserver' then /var/log/mythtv/mythlogserver.log
<tgm4883> & ~
<tgm4883> although I'll admit I'm not 100% sure what mythlogserver is trying to do
<dekarl> but then I get *all* mythtv related messages in on file again. I'm trying to make it so 0.25 and 0.26 log to the same place :)
<tgm4883> ah
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-07-20
<superm1> dekarl: i haven't updated everything for mythlogserver yet
<superm1> not really sure everything that needs to happen
<somethinginteres> hi all, I have the mythbuntu update repo installed. I am wanting to get updates for the 0.25 MythTV branch. I don't think I configured things correctly and I am getting no updates from upstream. How can I remove and reinstall the package with the ability to re-configure? When I uninstall and reinstall normally it doesn't prompt me for information on branch etc
<Shadow__X> somethinginteres: open up mythbuntu control center and within there you can select the .2 fixes repo
<somethinginteres> Shadow__X: hi, sorry, I should've been clear. I am running vanilla Ubuntu 12.04 so I don't have the mythbuntu control center.
<Shadow__X> you should be able to install it
<Shadow__X> try searching in synaptic or by doing sudo apt-get install mythbuntu-control-centre
<somethinginteres> looks like it's in the repo but it wants to install some required packages e.g. " mythbuntu-bare-client mythbuntu-common" will that mess w/ my current MythTV install?
<Shadow__X> afaik no
<somethinginteres> OK thanks. I need to make sure I've got all the latest fixes b/c the backend keeps crashing citing "mythtv-commflag" as the problem
<Shadow__X> if you really want you can wait around for someone that can know for certain but i would think that is all safe and also you want the mythtv builds from the mythbuntu repo anyway
<somethinginteres> "you want the mythtv builds from the mythbuntu repo anyway" Do you reckon it might be an idea to uninstall myth and install the mythbuntu packages and start afresh or do you think that's overkill?
<Shadow__X> somethinginteres: once you have the mythbuntu repo setup for .25 fixes you should be able to upgrade no problem
<somethinginteres> Shadow__X: no worries, I'll give it a try
<Shadow__X> if you wanted to you could start fresh with mythbuntu but this should work
<somethinginteres> Shadow__X: well I installed it and selected 0.25, mythbuntu repo is in my software sources but no updates are found and I can't find mythbuntu in my list when I do apt-get update. I am sure something's up. There has to be updates.
<Shadow__X> ok so you installed the mythbuntu repo package and selected .25 and when you ran updates the repo doesnt come up?
<somethinginteres> Shadow__X: yeah not thast I can see. Though it is ticked in "Software sources"
<Shadow__X> search for mythtv in synaptic and see what comes up its most likely that you have to install the new package from the repo
<somethinginteres> Shadow__X: the packages were listed for Upgrade in synaptic. Applying them now. Weird that it is upgradeable there but no notice via the update manager?
<Shadow__X> you probably had to refresh it
<somethinginteres> Shadow__X: roger that. I hope this fixes my issues. Finally got the TV card working again then I updated to 0.25 and crashes.
<somethinginteres> Shadow__X: thanks for your help
<innatech> Is it safe to upgrade directly from 10.10 ---> 12.04 ?
<tgm4883> innatech, that would be unsupported
<tgm4883> and probably a bad idea
<tgm4883> generally, I recommend backup/fresh install/restore
<innatech> that's kinda what I figured.
<innatech> That's usually what I do, but I'm a bit short on time these days.
<innatech> Might I force an upgrade to an interim version level, and then to 12.04?
<tgm4883> innatech, was that a fresh 10.10 install?
<tgm4883> There are some interesting issues that arrise from old versions like that. I don't recall if it was from 10.04 or 10.10 though
<innatech> I think it was, on the backend that I'm primarily concerned with.
<innatech> The release notes have a warning about grub on upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10
<tgm4883> yea it's the grub issue I'm thinking about
<innatech> Yeah. I'm worried about blowing away my softraid config, and also have completely forgotten whatever init tweaks and library replacement / firmware recompiles I did to make my old hvr1600 capture card keep working.
<innatech> (I keep it, and a SD D*tv receiver around because there's reason to capture their many SD channels with the HDPVRs, keeping the HD receivers free.)
<innatech> *no reason
<innatech> plus there are other things running on that box I'd rather not have to re-install. I suppose I'll just do a full backup of the system partitions and try it out.
<innatech> hmm. If I fired up the old torrent, would the server logs reflect anything useful?
<innatech> heh. Wrong window. In mythbunutu land, upgrade seems doable.
<innatech> So...upgrade process stuck going from 11.04 --> 11.10.....some kind of loop trying to move to the GUI runlevel after the anacron lines in the startup sequence. It sits there and flashes the display
<innatech> do I need to use a cheatcode to force a different video mode, until I can update/reconfigure the nvidia drivers?
<innatech> I can SSH into the box while it's doing this, and doing sudo gdm  start on the SSH console makes it stop looping, but then I get a blank desktop on the local display.
<innatech> as in cursor and nothing else.
<innatech> OK, syslog reveals unity-greeter segfaults. Now what?
<superm1> innatech: oh there's an upgrade problem with 11.04->11.10 that wasn't sorted out used to be in /t
<superm1> check in the forums
<superm1> it was fixed for 11.10->12.04
<innatech> Well, that's nice .
<superm1> there's a workaround for it
<innatech> yeah....I'
<innatech> ll dig it up.
<superm1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1860270
<superm1> something like that, you need to fix the lightdm config
<superm1> once you do that, the right greeter will start up
<innatech> I thought I told it to install gdm not lightdm, when I went from 10.10 to 11.04 earlier today. But w/e.
<innatech> Yep. I found this -- http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1860240.html -- first, but the simpler instructions in yours were fine.
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org] [SOLVED] Unity-greeter segfault after upgrade to 11.10 [Archive] - Ubuntu Forums
<innatech> Pretty crazy not to go back and fix that, its a blocking bug for old version users trying to get to parity.
<innatech> Anything freaky I need to know about before pulling the trigger on 11.10 --> 12.04 ?
<Steve-Goodey> A reason for doing clean installs when new versions come out? Or are updates normally troublefree?
<tgm4883> Steve-Goodey, I usually recommend a clean install, mostly because if done right it's pretty easy.
<Steve-Goodey> The 150 odd recordings I've got to transfer over are a concern.
<tgm4883> My 167 recordings seem to do fine
<tgm4883> I think mostly it depends on whether it is what I would consider proper setup
<tgm4883> eg. Recordings on a separate partition. Database backup before clean install. etc
<Steve-Goodey> I was going to export/import as native recordings but that part is broken on my mythbuntu 9.10.
<tgm4883> Steve-Goodey, why not just backup/restore the entire DB?
<Steve-Goodey> Yeah, I just need to get my bum in gear and do it. But it's been so reliable I don't want to tempt fate.
<Steve-Goodey> But at the end of the day it's only tv. Specially when you hear today's news.
<innatech> Yeah, my backend is also my fileserver etc. so I prefer not to do clean installs even though the data partitions are separate. It's been a while since I've run into an upgrade problem I couldn't fix but it can be vexing.
<tgm4883> And you shouldn't touch it if it isn't necessary. Which is why we moved to LTS only releases
<innatech> Yeah, I really applaud that decision. I use primarily LTS versions for my own purposes, and have had much less trouble with them than non-LTS installs.
<innatech> Do I need to worry about the nvidia/compiz problem when upgrading the frontends from 11.10-->12.04 if proprietary drivers are already installed?
<innatech> See e.g. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1965909&page=2
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org] [ubuntu] Problems after upgrading! Ubuntu 12.04 - Page 2 - Ubuntu Forums
<innatech> or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1973025
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org] [SOLVED] Ubuntu 12.04 Nvidia issue - Ubuntu Forums
<innatech> I'd assume this has been addressed one way or another considering we all need VDPAU....
<innatech> So, the upgrade tool is stuck because theres what looks like an ncurses or ANSI graphical dialog being shown in the apt terminal output, and it appears to be waiting for input despite being unattended. What do I do?
<innatech> its complaining about libc6 and some screensaver daemon..xlockmore... that it always throws warnings about (but has never actually caused problems, unlike the warnings themselves which do disrupt the install.)
<innatech> The terminal window inside the upgrade tool isn't responsive...can I attach an xterm to the same session somehow?
<innatech> nm....I think I just have a flaky spare keyboard. I swapped it and the window is responsive.
<innatech> Am I supposed to let the updater replace  /etc/mysql/conf.d/mythtv.cnf ?
<innatech> Or is that going to Do Bad Things to my existing backend install?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-07-21
<innatech> Am I supposed to let the updater replace  /etc/mysql/conf.d/mythtv.cnf ?
<innatech> see discussion at http://www.mythtv.org/pipermail/mythtv-users/2012-June/335028.html
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] [mythtv-users] Remote frontends can't connect following Mythbuntu update
<innatech> What's the correct choice?
<innatech> Let it replace the cnf and then uncomment the "bind-address=0.0.0.0 line", or just add the "max_connections" line that was added in myth 0.25 ?
<innatech> I'll just add the missing line to my existing .cnf,....
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-07-15
<danielv> where about can i find auto-expire settings on mythbuntu? i looked on mythtv how to wiki page! which says look in settings>tv settings>general, but i can't find this!!
<danielv> is that on frontend or backend??? can't seem to find in either!!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-07-16
<jya_> hi there… How do I make the mythbuntu control centre install 0.27/master?
<jya_> ah, was just a matter of pressing the refresh button, and fixing permission on ~/.mythbuntu
<qwebirc29086> tgm4883: Any chance you could take a look at the comments in this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/1184643
<tgm4883> qwebirc29086, what about it?
<qwebirc29086> could my suggested solution in the last comment be made to the 13.04 upgrade process?  I've got a bunch more machines I'd like to test it on
<tgm4883> I don't know if there is any functionality to ask that a package get removed
<tgm4883> I'd also note that it's recommended to stay on LTS releases of Mythbuntu. If it's Ubuntu+MythTV, then pulseaudio is already installed
<qwebirc29086> ah, I guess that's something I could look into (remove a package)
<tgm4883> The only way I know of doing it is via conflicts. Which wouldn't be a good use here
<qwebirc29086> I've upgraded some machines to get the latest kernel which fixes issues with the hdpvr
<qwebirc29086> pulseaudio is the only issue I've hit, that's why I figured I'd be worth fixing
<tgm4883> New kernels are available in 12.04
<qwebirc29086> the 3.5 or 3.8 kernel?
<tgm4883> There is actually quite a fair amount of work that takes place to make that happen
<qwebirc29086> just figured it be a rule that would need to be changed....I've never looked at the internals of an upgrade
<tgm4883> qwebirc29086, to answer your earlier question, yes, 3.5 and 3.8 are both in precise
<qwebirc29086> oh....is it done through a ppa?
<tgm4883> no
<tgm4883> it's right in the repo
<qwebirc29086> I didn't know that.....cool
<tgm4883> yep, that is done for LTS releases
<tgm4883> I forget the package name, it's something like linux-lts-raring or something like that
<qwebirc29086> so I'm assuming the next LTS would be 14.04....what would be the plan for pulseaudio in that version?
<tgm4883> qwebirc29086, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<qwebirc29086> cool
<tgm4883> I'm unsure what the plans would be. Most likely we'll stick with an XFCE base and only depend on what we need to. Pulseaudio will probably still not be supported by MythTV unless they (pulseaudio) fix a few showstoppers
<qwebirc29086> I think all my boxes are on 12.10 now so I'm kinda stuck :)
<qwebirc29086> so you'll need to make sure upgrades from 12.04 to 14.04 don't get pulseaudio right?  I think they will at this point.
<tgm4883> That would be the plan, although I usually recommend a fresh install
<qwebirc29086> Maybe it's worth just leaving the bug there as a reminder and I won't worry about 13.04 upgrades
<qwebirc29086> I can just remove xfce4-volumed myself before the upgrades
<tgm4883> yep, that should do it
<qwebirc29086> thanks, do I need to do anything with the bug or will you just rename it or tag it or something?
<tgm4883> I'll handle it
<qwebirc29086> thanks for the help
<tgm4883> yw
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-07-17
<baggar11> I'm getting some audio drift on 720p OTA channels. It was suggsted that I upgrade to a repository version. So I did that last night and got some udpates on 0.25 Mythtv. Seems to still be audio drifting on 720p channels though. Anyone got any ideas?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-07-18
<fraggle> Anyone experience an issue with MythGame where the roms are found but clicking them does nothing?
<baggar11> Anyone else with audio drift?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-07-19
<TandyUK2> hi guys,
<TandyUK2> [12:02:40] <TandyUK2> hi guys, anyone know if its possible to run 2 seperate frontend instances on the same machine, using multiple X screens (1 connected to dvi port with hdmi adaptor, other connected to svideo output/audio out)
<TandyUK2> [12:03:22] <TandyUK2> oh and 2 remote control recievers, thats the bit im not so sure on tbh
<baggar11> Anyone running 0.26 MythTV? How stable has it been for you?
<tgm4883> baggar11, pretty stable
<tgm4883> baggar11, I've been running it since before it was released
<baggar11> tgm4883: by chance are you doing OTA?
<rhpot1991> baggar11: I agree, as stable as any other release
<baggar11> rhpot1991: thanks
<baggar11> for some reason my OTA EIT info is wrong on shows and on progressive channels, the audio drifts apart after about 5 minutes
<baggar11> I then have to pause the channel and unpause to get it resync'd
<baggar11> I guess I'll give 0.26 a try
<Jay2k1> the only thing that i noticed is that commercial detection almost completely stopped working fo rme
<Jay2k1> but then again many other things have been improved, i wouldn't wanna go back
<baggar11> Jay2k1: commercial detection on 0.26?
<Jay2k1> yes
<baggar11> rhpot1991: tgm4883: you guys having issues with commercial detection on 0.26?
<baggar11> Jay2k1: you do OTA on yours?
<Jay2k1> define OTA
<Jay2k1> (don't say over the air)
<tgm4883> baggar11, I have no issues with commercial detection
<tgm4883> Jay2k1, isn't OTA by definition over the air?
<Jay2k1> then i wonder what he means by it
<tgm4883> Jay2k1, I would assume he means he has an antenna
<Jay2k1> i'm using dvb-c which is digital cable, and before that, i partially used dvb-t too, which would involve an antenna. i wouldn't know why that would make any difference though
<tgm4883> Jay2k1, for any other info about that, you could look at his location and make some assumptions
<tgm4883> Jay2k1, what would probably matter though more is how good yours and his signal is, and how well mythtv is coping with it
<Jay2k1> i don't know much about TV in New York :P
<tgm4883> Jay2k1, he's not in new york
<tgm4883> he's actually on the other coast of the US
<tgm4883> but since we know he's in the US, we already know the answer to one of his questions
<tgm4883> <baggar11> for some reason my OTA EIT info is wrong on shows and on progressive channels, the audio drifts apart after about 5 minutes
<tgm4883> don't use EIT in the US, it is crap
<Jay2k1> let me rephrase, i don't know much about tv in any country except germany
<Jay2k1> how do you know that he's from the other coast btw?
<tgm4883> for the other half, i think he either has a bad signal (which seems less likely because he pauses it to resync it), or probably he has an underpowered frontend and/or network which is dropping frames as it's trying to keep up with the feed
<tgm4883> Jay2k1, I looked at his IP address. Unless he's using a VPN, he's near portland Oregon
<tgm4883> which is entirely possible, I don't know how he uses IRC
<tgm4883> but, I think that both of those above are the answers to his questions. Now if he would just come around
<Jay2k1> hmm
<Jay2k1> i looked up the IP too
<Jay2k1> didn't use any geoIP tool though, just figured it belongs to frontier communications, NY
<Jay2k1> apparently they operate nationally then :)
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<tgm4883> I just punched it into the web
<Jay2k1> hahaha
<baggar11> sorry guys, I'm back
<Jay2k1> i just pasted the ip into the chrome address bar which would usually search for what you entered - but of course not so with an ip address
<baggar11> yeah, OTA as in over the air
<Jay2k1> i just found a blog heh
<Jay2k1> i call it accidental stalking
<baggar11> Jay2k1: :)
<baggar11> Jay2k1: creepy little guy aren't you
<Jay2k1> :)
<Jay2k1> as far as my mythtv knowledge goes, schedulesdirect seems to be the thing for us-americans
<baggar11> I'm also 7 miles line of site to the broadcast towers with excellent signal quality
<baggar11> running a db4 antenna into a hdhomerun
<baggar11> no network issues. I have 2 frontends, both same processor and gpu. I can watch 1080i signals on those boxes at the same time with no issues.
<baggar11> I want to say that the audio drift is even happening on 480p signals too, but I'd have to test that when i get home
<Jay2k1> have you checked the frontend and backend logs?
<baggar11> I'll check them out tonight
<baggar11> come to think of it, I updated the firmware on my hdhomerun a couple months back during a myth upgrade. I never used to have this issue. I'll have to check new firmware for my hdhomerun too.
<Jay2k1> can't hurt
<baggar11> thanks, I'll start there
<rhpot1991> baggar11: I did have commflagging issues on release, if you get the latest autobuilds you should be good though
<rhpot1991> I can't remember the last time I had one fail now
<baggar11> rhpot1991: cool, thanks
<Jay2k1> hmm so ymmv i guess
<baggar11> I'll keep that in mind. I can always snapshot my backend if it fails the 1st time.
<baggar11> looks like I am getting an error in the backend log
<baggar11> Jul 19 16:34:18 mythbackend1204 mythbackend[1634]: I ProcessRequest ringbuffer.cpp:1086 (WaitForAvail) RingBuf(/var/lib/mythtv/livetv/2121_20130719163056.mpg): Waited 0.2 seconds for data #012#011#011#011to become available... 65536 < 622592
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-07-20
<Jay2k1> baggar11: probably updating to 0.26 fixes the issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2064992&p=12281890#post12281890
<temp> hey, I have an issue with my mythbuntu setup. The tv tuner has stopped working after I did a 'sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'. it was working prior to that. I did have to download firmware using the 'additional hardware drivers' tool. As far as I can tell the '/dev/dvb' heirarchy is not getting created, or the module isn't loading properly. Is anyone here able to help out with this?
<temp> The installation is mythbuntu precise, and the tv tuners are 'Leadtek Dongle Gold'. happy to provide any info requested
<tgm4883> temp, I'm about to go for a run, but you should check dmesg and see if any errors are coming up when booting. Also look at /var/log/apt/history.log and see if it removed anything during that last dist-upgrade
<tgm4883> I'll be back in about 45 minutes
<baggar11> Jay2k1: I updated to 0.26 shortly after checking the logs on 0.25. Still getting the audio drift.
<Jay2k1> :(
<Jay2k1> do you get it only with live tv or also with recordings?
<baggar11> hmm, I'll have to record something on a 720p channel. I think the majority of my recordings are scheduled on 1080i stations.
<baggar11> I'll check that out tonight
<Jay2k1> does it only happen with 720p?
<baggar11> I think it happens on all progressive channels, like 480p
<baggar11> I'll have the check that again, it's been a while since I've watched a 480p channel
<baggar11> but I think I remember it happening
<tgm4883> baggar11, 0.26 release, or 0.26 fixes?
<baggar11> I think both. I changed the repo to 0.26 and updated the system
<tgm4883> ok
<baggar11> isn't that what that does?
<tgm4883> you could verify with a 'dpkg -l mythtv-backend' and look at the date in the package version
<baggar11> ii  mythtv-backend      2:0.26.0+fixes.2013 Personal video recorder application (server)
<baggar11> ii  mythtv-backend      2:0.26.0+fixes.2013 Personal video recorder application (server)
<baggar11> oops, sorry
<baggar11> looks like fixes
<tgm4883> yea that looks fine. The version number is longer than that and actually has a date
<tgm4883> but it's 2013, which isn't in the main repos so it should be fine
<baggar11> Version: 2:0.26.0+fixes.20130718.b2f431e-0ubuntu0mythbuntu1
<baggar11> looks pretty recent
<tgm4883> yep
<baggar11> so that ringbuffer.cpp error I'm getting while watching the 720p channel also happens on 1080i, but the 1080i stations don't lose sync for some reason
<tgm4883> baggar11, is this recordings or livetv?
<baggar11> livetv
<tgm4883> ok
<baggar11> I'll check the 720p recording audio drift tonight
<baggar11> I'm not sure if it happens when it's been recorded or not
<tgm4883> unfortunatly I don't use livetv, as I've always thought it to be an antiquated way to watch media
<baggar11> hehe, yeah. I usually just use livetv for the news. All other media I use recordings for.
<baggar11> I upgraded from I think 10.10 mythtbuntu to 12.04 about 1 1/2 years ago
<baggar11> I noticed the audio drift right away, but never really looked into it until now
<baggar11> never had it on 10.10 though
<baggar11> which I think I had running 0.24 mythtv
<qwebirc46493> hello,  I'm new here and wanting to install mythbuntu on a dell gx280. but it doesn't seem to want to boot and install from the  dvd.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-07-21
<temp> anyone had experience with a 'leadtek dongle gold' not working after an 'sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade' ?
<temp> it looks like the '/dev/dvb/' heirarchy is not getting created.
<temp> actually I just saw the previous persons message, I'll check '/var/log/apt/history.log'
<temp> http://pastebin.com/rTLkErsS
<temp> my guess is it might have something to do with the line: Remove: linux-firmware-nonfree:amd64 (1.11ubuntu2)
<temp> although a few lines down it has: "Install: linux-firmware-nonfree:amd64 (1.11ubuntu2)"
<temp> here is the output from dmesg: http://pastebin.com/DThCn6M4
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-07-14
<briguy> Hi all… I recently setup a Mythbuntu backed server and I see that it hasn't pulled down listing data on its own.  Is there supposed to be a pre-setup cronjob to run mythfilldatabase?
<SmallwoodDR82> did you configure an EPG grabber?
<SmallwoodDR82> XMLTV, schedulesdirect, etc..
<briguy> yes, schedulesdirect… manually running mythfilldatabase workds
<SmallwoodDR82> nice!
<briguy> is there supposed to be a cronjab though?
<briguy> *cronjob
<SmallwoodDR82> honestly it's been so long since a fresh install I'm not 100% sure.  When you exit the setup though it does ask you if you want it to run
<SmallwoodDR82> once it pulls i believe default is like every 3 days so pull new listings
<SmallwoodDR82> to pull*
<briguy> ok, maybe something just isn't right with my install… I suppose a custom cronjob is in order
<briguy> thanks for the help!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-07-15
<qwebirc85827> How we doing guys i am getting much further on my remote but could use a little bit more help if omeone has the time.
<qwebirc85827> I found a article online about a mce remote being recognized as a keyboard and not a remote.  He had a different remote than i do so his instructions dont really help me but i'm hoping someone else can
<qwebirc85827> Basically when i run irw if i hit the number one i get a one on the screen and 2 is a number 2 etc.  According to the article this is how to tell if your remote is being recognized as a keyboard since instead of sending a one it should be a code like 0000000080010002 00 KEY_1 devinput
<qwebirc85827> anyone have any easy fantastic instructions on how to fix this issue?
<qwebirc85827> ok if not easy anyone got any instructions at all
<Kwisher> qwebirc85827: i missed your question?
<qwebirc85827> I found a article online about a mce remote being recognized as a keyboard and not a remote.  He had a different remote than i do so his instructions dont really help me but i'm hoping someone else can [17:15] <qwebirc85827> Basically when i run irw if i hit the number one i get a one on the screen and 2 is a number 2 etc.  According to the article this is how to tell if your remote is being recognized as a keyboard since
<qwebirc85827> like 0000000080010002 00 KEY_1 devinput
<qwebirc85827> Basically when i run irw if i hit the number one i get a one on the screen and 2 is a number 2 etc.  According to the article this is how to tell if your remote is being recognized as a keyboard since instead of sending a one it should be a code like 0000000080010002 00 KEY_1 devinput
<qwebirc85827> any ideas kwisher?
<Kwisher> sorry
<qwebirc85827> ok no problem thought i'd try
 * Patrickdk just uses ps3 remotes
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-07-16
<Hydr0p0nX> qwebirc85827, you should be able to build a ~/.mythtv/lircrc file  that maps the button presses received by irw to keyboard commands understood by myth
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-07-17
<Muzer> I've been trying to install mythtv in an existing (non-Mythbuntu) installation. I installed the mythtv and mythtv-backend-master packages, but the init script for mythtv-backend does not seem to have been created. Which package do I need to install to get this?
<Muzer> errr
<Muzer> I'm being stupid
<Muzer> sorry, turns out I've forgotten how Ubuntu works
<Muzer> been a long time :p
<Muzer> OK
<Muzer> it's getting an error in the logs, failing to connect to the database
<Muzer> how do I adjust the database configuration?
<Muzer> found the bugger :p
<Muzer> OK, sorry
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-07-20
<]oscar> I'm trying  to see video on my smartphone, via dnla, with Skifta. After upgrading Mythtv to last version, I got an url on the smartphone, but I cannot play anything. The url is like http://192.168.0.11:6544/ContentGetVideo?id=1223434
<]oscar> I found that bakend replay to such url as "404 - not found"...
<]oscar> sokved, was a problem with file path...
<Kwisher> can't seem to get past the initial backend setup
<Kwisher> can't seem to get past the initial backend setup
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-07-13
<pkuyken> I need some advice.  I am planning on cutting the cord an am looking for a decently performing, lowest cost recommendation for a Mythbuntu machine.  I've looked at the Intel NUC but am wondering if there are other options, and also, just how much machine is needed to support a front/backend combo setup.
<tgm4883> pkuyken: going OTA?
<pkuyken> I currently have a HDHomerun extend
<pkuyken> yes, OTA
<pkuyken> I was trying to get it working with an old Mac Mini, but it predates HDMI and is a pain to get connected to the TV.
<tgm4883> well backend doesn't take much. Mostly you need to be able to write to disk and read from disk fast enough
<pkuyken> from my (failed) Mini I have a 250 GB Samsung SSD I was going to use.
<tgm4883> I've never understood why people try to put other OS's on Mac hardware
<pkuyken> A while back I was looking at the Intel NUC, but damn they're pricey.
<pkuyken> well, to be honest, that attempt was with a homebrew mythtv package.  I got it working, but it was glitchy as hell with my setup.
<pkuyken> it was also a 2007 model mini.  pretty slow one at that.
<pkuyken> regardless, that is the past. I'm looking forward. :~)
<tgm4883> So anyway, backend stuff is pretty slim, minimally need hard drive read/write speed
<tgm4883> For the frontend, you can get away with a slower CPU if you can offload stuff to the GPU
<tgm4883> pkuyken: I'd ask in #mythtv-users as there will be more people there that can assist. I'm at work so a bit limited with what I can do now
<pkuyken> tgm4883: Thanks!
<tgm4883> yw
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-07-16
<mightyball> hello everyone. i am about at my wits end here. i recently reinstalled a prevously working myth system (ubuntu 14.04 to 15.04), with 2 HVR-2250 tuners, and all im getting now is blue video. can anyone help?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-07-20
<Daviey> tgm4883: hey... infinity is asking about release mgmt of mythbuntu.
<Daviey> are you or superm1 the best person to talk to?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-07-22
<lwizardl> hello
<lwizardl> the system I am going to use for my mythbox has 2 internal hauppauge tuners, and an usb hdpvr 1212. But when I do lsusb the hdpvr does not seem to be listed.
<lwizardl> any ideas ? I know the hdpvr works since it was capturing video on win7 a month ago
<qwebirc15791> !help
#ubuntu-mythtv 2017-07-23
<koffel> hello all
<koffel> i have 2 ceton infintv 4 pci-e cards and do i have to bridge them to get both to work?
